# # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # gewinner-zeit # telefonrechnung



## doppelx1100 (21 Dezember 2010)

hallo
auch ich habe heute in meiner telefonrechnung von vodafon die position gefunden. da ich meine rechnungen im lastschriftverfahren bezahle, habe ich sofort bei vodafon angerufen. die wußten schon, was ich wollte und haben mir geholfen.
nun ist oben auf dieser seite ein link, wo es u.a. um anzeige bei der polizei und um beschwerde bei der bundesnetzagentur geht.
aber an wen richtet sich denn die anzeige?
ich denke, telomax ist auch (nur) ein telefonanbieter.
oder sollte die anzeige an die betreiber der seite w:w.tel-and-pay.de gehen?

trotzdem wünsche ich allen ein frohes fest und einen guten rutsch


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



doppelx1100 schrieb:


> aber an wen richtet sich denn die anzeige


Das soll dein Problem nicht sein. Du erklärst lediglich den Sachverhalt und legst die Beweismittel (Rechnung) vor. Erfasst wird der Vorgang erst einmal gegen "unbekannt". Den Rest machen die Behörden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



doppelx1100 schrieb:


> ich denke, telomax ist auch (nur) ein telefonanbieter.


Die Verantwortlichen dieser Firma sind dann "nur Telefonanbieter", wenn es für Telefonanbieter "normal" ist, wegen Betrugs angeklagt zu werden... 


> oder sollte die anzeige an die betreiber der seite w:w.tel-and-pay.de gehen?


wo ist da der Unterschied?


Willkommen bei telomax
https://telandpay.de/impressum.php

C*O*

Wer ist das?

Na, der Herr O* eben:
OLG Oldenburg, Beschluss vom 20. August 2010 - Az. 1 Ws 371/10 - openJur

Anzeige gegen unbekannt? Ja. Aber lange wird da nicht gegen "unbekannt" ermittelt werden.

Beschwerde bei BNetzA, da gibt es bereits mindestens ein Aktenzeichen und einen Betreff mit dem namen des Herrn GF C*O*.


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Telefon-Abzocke: Verbraucherschützer bieten Musterbriefe an - Lokal F - Rhein-Zeitung


> S. weigerte sich zu zahlen und zog den Betrag von der Telefonrechnung ab. Telomax ließ aber zunächst nicht locker und wollte das Geld im Dezember erneut kassieren. Nach einem weiteren Beschwerdebrief an Telomax teilte das Unternehmen mit, dass S.s Gattin einen telefonischen Vertrag mit der Firma "Win-Finder" geschlossen habe. Aufgrund einer "Kulanzregelung" habe man "Win-Finder" aber inzwischen über den Wunsch der fristlosen Vertragskündigung informiert.
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale geht allerdings davon aus, dass in diesem und in anderen Fällen überhaupt kein gültiger Vertrag existiert. In einem Musterschreiben wird Telomax deshalb aufgefordert, einen entsprechenden Kontrakt nachzuweisen.


"Kulanzregelung" ist irgendwie ein falscher Begriff für die Kooperation mit den Telefonterroristen von win-finder.com.


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Stad...rechtliche+Schritte+gegen+Telefonabzocke.html


> „Es handelt sich hierbei um die telefonische Bereitstellung eines individuell für Ihren Mandanten generierten Zugangscodes für die Gewinnhotline 0800-7787777 und die korrespondierende Internetseite www.win-finder.com“, heißt es in dem Scheiben.


Klar, den "individuell generierten Code" schnitzt das Fäustle persönlich in Balsaholz, für jeden Abgezockten einen anderen ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Ob der im Presseartikel zitierte "Heidelberger Anwalt" hier auch erwähnt ist? Trägt er nicht einen Doppelnamen?  Es ist halt, wie es ist: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGJCRTdLb6M"]YouTube        - Gute Freunde kann niemand trennen[/nomedia]


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Telomax ABZOCKE ??? - hilferuf.de-Forum


> Anruf bei Telomax: angebliches "Abo" wurde gekündigt.Ich müßte aber 2 Wochen = 19,60 € noch bezahlen. Ein Telefonmitschnitt,den ich nie genehmigt habe, wurde mir vorgespielt.


Frage: Ist Telomax Zahlungsdienstleister oder Komplize?


----------



## M.W. (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



dvill schrieb:


> Telomax ABZOCKE ??? - hilferuf.de-Forum
> 
> Frage: Ist Telomax Zahlungsdienstleister oder Komplize?


Zweifelsohne beides.......


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Google

Heppenheimer Bande (i.S.v. engl. _tie_) allemal, mehr darf man nicht schreiben.
Ich werde nicht ausprobieren, ob man die gemeinte, nicht mit telomax identische, mafiöse Vereinigung aus dem Heppenheimer Sumpf entsprechend titulieren darf. Der windige W kommt ja immer aus allem raus - nur offenbar nicht aus dem Gestank.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der windige W kommt ja immer aus allem raus - nur offenbar nicht aus dem Gestank.


Wie wahr, wie wahr!
Warum wusste ich von Anfang an und ohne nur im Geringsten zu zögern, welcher Anwalt die Telomax vertritt? 

Kennt jemand den Gesellschaftervertrag dieses Frankfurter Unternehmens? :smile:

Trotzdem bin ich mal gespannt darauf, welcher Inkassobutzen sich wohl in Kürze melden wird. Irgendwie habe ich auch da bereits eine gewisse Ahnung. Wir werden sehen.....


----------



## Juri (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...lomaxGewinnspieleintragsdienste.html?nn=65116


> Bundesnetzagentur untersagt Abrechnung von unerlaubt beworbenen Gewinnspieleintragsdiensten über Telefonrechnungen
> 
> Ausgabejahr
> 2010
> ...


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

TKG - Telekommunikationsgesetz


> *§ 67 Befugnisse der Bundesnetzagentur*
> [...]
> (4) Die Bundesnetzagentur teilt Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit.


Schade, dass das nicht bekannt ist ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



> Der Verbraucherschutz wird durch die ausgesprochenen Rechnungslegungs-  und Inkassierungsverbote* nachhaltig gestärkt*. Durch die Unterbindung der  Zahlungsströme zu den Verantwortlichen* lohnen sich die rechtswidrigen  Anrufe und unlauteren Geschäftspraktiken nicht mehr*


Verdammt! Das ist *gelogen!!!*

*gelogen*

Matthias Kurth lügt sich die Welt zurecht - und die Mehrheit der Beobachter glaubt ihm das auch noch. Diese Behörde hat Dreck am Wattestäbchen.

Wenn ich einen Taschendieb auf frischer Tat ertappe und ihm die Euros wegnehme, die er eben geklaut hat - und dann lasse ich ihn wieder laufen, dann klaut er halt beim nächsten Opfer weiter. Das ist kein effektiver Verbraucherschutz, sondern *aktiver Täterschutz.*


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Wer kann da nur hinterstecken? So ein mühsam erstelltes Geflecht von Tarnanschriften.

Lasercrest Infrastructure (page 1 of 1)


----------



## Niclas (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



			
				netcraft.com schrieb:
			
		

> win-finder.com		First Seen  unknown
> windienst.net	First Seen  	unknown


zu 1: created: 2010-08-19 16:49:36
zu 2: Creation Date: 04-oct-2010 

Im August war win-finder.com auch sofort einschlägig in Erscheinung getreten.
Die Wattestäbchenarmee  hat also fast ein halbes Jahr gebraucht um zum 
"D-day" anzutreten. Was ein armseliger Haufen ...


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Juri schrieb:


> Bundesnetzagentur Pressemitteilungen





> Seit September 2010 sind bei der Bundesnetzagentur in zunehmendem Maße Beschwerden eingegangen, in denen Verbraucher unerlaubte Werbeanrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer schildern.


Bundesnetzagentur Rufnummernmissbrauch


> Die Bundesnetzagentur kann aufgrund von Beschwerden und eigenen Ermittlungen unerlaubte Werbeanrufe und Werbeanrufe mit Rufnummernunterdrückung insbesondere als Ordnungswidrigkeit verfolgen.


Kann, aber tut nicht ...

.. nicht einmal in diesem Fall.

Die Banditen können nicht weiter lustig abbuchen, immerhin. Was sie aber an Land gezogen haben, können sie behalten. Die Verbraucher wissen nicht, wie sie die betrügerischen Abbuchungen zurückholen können.

"Prima".


----------



## bernhard (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Hier ist ein Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale Saarland zur Rückforderung bereits abgebuchter Beträge:

http://www.vz-saar.de/UNIQ129372304519776/link824871A.html


----------



## technofreak (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

der virtuelle Blätterwald rauscht >> Google News: Netzagentur: Vorsicht bei Gewinnspiel...

u.A.
Netzagentur: Vorsicht bei Gewinnspiel-Rechnungen - Service - sueddeutsche.de


> Es gebe Hinweise darauf, dass es diese rechtswidrige Praxis auch bei anderen Netzbetreibern als der Telekom gebe, sagte der Sprecher der Bundesnetzagentur.


Der Sand in  den Augen der Winterschläfer ist noch nicht ganz weggerieben


----------



## technofreak (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

http://winfuture.de/news,60584.html


> "Von diesem Verbot profitieren derzeit aber nur die Kunden der Deutschen Telekom", merkte Christian Gollner von der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg an. Es greift auch nicht, wenn die in Rechnung gestellten Beträge schon eingezogen wurden. In diesem Fällen müssen betroffene Verbraucher die Beträge zurückfordern.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis und bei Vodafone nur die Kosten für meinen Anschluss ohne Frendforderung bezahlt und dies mit einer Mitarbeiterin auch so vereinbart.

Jetzt wurde der Restbetrag trotzdem von meinem Konto eingezogen. 
Bei Vodafone konnte ich niemanden erreichen, ewig lange Warteschleife....


Also Vorsicht und auch noch Kontoauszüge kontrollieren.


Warum gibt´s das Rechnungsverbot nur für Kunden der Telekom? Und kommt das auch mal für Vodafonekunden?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum gibt´s das Rechnungsverbot nur für Kunden der Telekom? Und kommt das auch mal für Vodafonekunden?


Das gilt für alle Provider. Man muss nur Analogie aus dem Verbot für die Telekom herleiten, dann halten sich auch die anderen dran. Dass Voda noch nicht schaltet liegt womöglich daran, dass der Rechnungslauf schon durch war, bevor das Verbot veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## technofreak (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum gibt´s das Rechnungsverbot nur für Kunden der Telekom? Und kommt das auch mal für Vodafonekunden?


Frag  die Wattstäbchenarmee auch unter dem Kürzel BNetzA bekannt


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Das gilt für alle Provider. Man muss nur Analogie aus dem Verbot für die Telekom herleiten,


Berufsoptimist?


----------



## cicojaka (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Das gilt für alle Provider. Man muss nur Analogie aus dem Verbot für die Telekom herleiten, dann halten sich auch die anderen dran.


Nach langer Zeit bin ich auch mal wieder von so einer Sache betroffen, bzw. mein Mitbvewohner. Der hat das Glück, mich zu kennen. Anderen Leuten wird es schwer fallen, die Forderung abzuwehren. Ich glaube nicht, dass "normale" Betroffene bei ihrem Provider die Auskunft bekommen, dass sie nicht zahlen müssen. Und welcher "normale" Betroffene weiß dann schon, was zu tun ist?

Insofern mag das mit der Analogie zutreffend sein, aber nur in der Theorie.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Nach meinen Informationen rufen die "gluecksfinder" und die "win-finder" nach wie vor an und bringen ihre "Otto-Versand" und "Yves Roche"-Sprüche an den Mann (bzw. die Frau).

Betroffen sind wohl alle, die mal irgendwie und irgendwann mit dem Fäustle-Konzern in Berührung kamen (nachbarschaftspost, nachbarschaft24, affair24, lebensprognose, xentria, Internet-Services, IFPF, IFK, Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft, umfragen-scout, reisetester usw. usw.)


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ob der im Presseartikel zitierte "Heidelberger Anwalt" hier auch erwähnt ist? Trägt er nicht einen Doppelnamen?


Weiß ich leider auch nicht, aber die Firma wurde hier schon erwähnt.

Die handelnden Personen als Geschäftsführer, Präsidenten oder sonstwas scheinen sich jedenfalls gut auszukennen, mit der BNetzA, mit Inkassoverboten oder so.


----------



## dvill (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

OffTopic: Webdesigner sind allzeit kreativ. Wenn man sich die Verzeichnisstruktur für eine Webseite ausdenkt, hat man viele Möglichkeiten, Verzeichnisnamen zu wählen.

Der reine Zufall führte dazu, dass bei telomax.de, win-finder.com und gluecksfinder.net das Verzeichnis für Grafiken "gfx" heißt:

http://telomax.de/gfx/logo.gif
http://win-finder.com/gfx/header.jpg
http://gluecksfinder.net/gfx/header.jpg

Ich habe schon viele Quelltexte von Webseiten angesehen. Ähnlichkeiten in den Merkmale, die der Ersteller frei wählen kann, sind schon irgendwie bemerkenswert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich habe schon viele Quelltexte von Webseiten angesehen. Ähnlichkeiten in den Merkmale, die der Ersteller frei wählen kann, sind schon irgendwie bemerkenswert.


gfx ist Seligenstädter Dialekt. Gab es oft auf Dialerseiten aus diesem Umfeld.


----------



## doppelx1100 (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

hallo und ein unabgezocktes frohes neues jahr.

wie ich anfangs erwähnte, bin ich, bzw. meine frau, auch opfer der telomax geworden.
mein netzanbieter ist vodafon und ich bezahle im lastschriftverfahren.
nachdem ich meine (zu hohe) rechnung kontrolliert habe, hab ich sofort bei vodafon angerufen. ich war wohl nicht der erste. die wußten schon bescheid. ich habe also für den monat dezember das lastschriftverfahren eingestellt und manuell, abzüglich fremdanbieter, überwiesen. das habe ich auch im feld "verwendungszweck" auf dem überweisungsformular angegeben.
am selben tag (21.12.10) habe ich auch eine email zur telomax geschickt mit folgendem wortlaut:


> hallo
> 
> da ich sie über ihre angegeben telefonnummer
> 0800 - 444 56 74
> ...


von der telomax kam postwendend eine antwort mit folgendem inhalt:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> damit wir Ihre Anfrage zügig und kompetent bearbeiten können, benötigen wir neben Ihrer eigentlichen Anfrage mindestens folgende Angaben von Ihnen:
> 
> ...


daraufhin habe ich die gewünschten angaben an die telomax gesendet.

gestern (05.01.11) kam nun die entsprechende antwort auf mein schreiben an die telomax.


> Sehr geehrter Herr K*******,
> 
> 
> Ihr Schreiben hat uns erreicht. Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich mit Ihrem Anliegen an das Kundencenter der telomax GmbH gewendet haben.
> ...



heutzutage ist es ein leichtes, in eine aufzeichnung etwas hinein zu kopieren, wie z.b. die erlaubnis zum aufzeichnen oder eine angabe über 9,90 euro pro woche.

für mich ist der fall erstmal erledigt. ich werde auf diese email nicht mehr antworten und meine nächsten abrechnungen kontrollieren und ggf. kürzen.

in diesem sinne
viele grüße


----------



## catch23 (6 Januar 2011)

*Telefon Services Inc*

Auf der Seite des Antispam e.V. habe ich eine Rubrik mit Firmeninformationen gefunden. Das ist ja interessant!
Handelsregister - Antispam Wiki

In Wyoming muß man dann hier suchen:
https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/FilingSearch.aspx

Man findet zu der Firma einen Eintrag und wenn man etwas googlet, dann findet man auch Ansprechpartner. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, werden dort Firmen gegründet und die Verantwortlichen sind nicht genannt. Hat denn schon jemand diese Telomax gefragt, wer der Ansprechpartner dieser Firma ist?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telefon Services Inc*



catch23 schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand diese Telomax gefragt, wer der Ansprechpartner dieser Firma ist?


Man könnte ja die Bundesnetzagentur fragen, wer Inhaber der 01805 und 0800 ist. Dann findet man den Telomoritz zur Telomax vielleicht auch.


----------



## doppelx1100 (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telefon Services Inc*



catch23 schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand diese Telomax gefragt, wer der Ansprechpartner dieser Firma ist?



im anhang der email von telomax stand noch folgendes:


> Telomax GmbH
> Westhafenplatz 1
> D-60327 Frankfurt/Main
> 
> ...


zumindest ist ein name angegeben.

_[Namen entfernt. Formatierung überarbeitet. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

aber hier bitte keine Namen nennen. Diesen Namen will ich überhaupt erst wieder hören, wenn ihn der Richter im Landgericht Osnabrück ausspricht und die Justitia dort mit offenen Augen zusieht.
http://www.landgericht-osnabrueck.niedersachsen.de/image/74479


----------



## doppelx1100 (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

sorry
leider kann ich den beitrag nicht mehr editieren. sonst würde ich den nachnamen nur mit dem anfangsbuchstaben nennen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telefon Services Inc*



catch23 schrieb:


> A
> Man findet zu der Firma einen Eintrag und wenn man etwas googlet, dann findet man auch Ansprechpartner.


So ist es - die findet man in der Tat


----------



## dvill (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



doppelx1100 schrieb:


> > Uns liegt ein durch den Dienstanbieter - mit Zustimmung von Frau K*******! – aufgezeichnetes Gespräch vor, welches den Vertragsschluss mit allen wesentlichen Bestandteilen dokumentiert, insbesondere auch die Verpflichtung zur Zahlung von 9,90 € wöchentlich über die Telefonrechnung und die Möglichkeit des Widerrufs.
> >
> >
> > Die Firma telomax hat das anfallende Entgelt als Telekommunikationsdienstleister für den oben genannten Dienstanbieter fakturiert. Die telomax GmbH ist jedoch nicht Ihr Vertragspartner.


Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wer oder was ist telomax?

Die Beurteilung rechtlicher Fragen über die Wirksamkeit von Verträgen fällt nicht in die Tätigkeit als Zahlungsdienstleister.

Der Vertrag - ob wirksam oder nicht - betrifft zwei Partner, für die telomax zunächst mal keine fremden Rechtsgeschäfte zu erledigen hat.

Jedenfalls wäre das hier im Lande erlaubnispflichtig.

Wer oder was erlaubt einem Zahlungsdienstleister, Rechtsgeschäfte für Dritte zu erledigen? Auch für Inkassotätigkeiten ist eine Zulassung notwendig.

Einfacher gesagt:

Buchungen ausführen ist ok. Aber Fragen zum Vertrag, zum Widerruf, zu Kündigungsmöglichkeiten usw. sind Rechtsfragen. Da muss sich die Briefkastenfirma selbst kümmern. Telefonanschlussinhaber dürfen jedenfalls selbst entscheiden, welche Zahlungen sie wie leisten wollen, ohne Einmischung von Dritten wie telomax.


----------



## catch23 (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



dvill schrieb:


> Buchungen ausführen ist ok. Aber Fragen zum Vertrag, zum Widerruf, zu Kündigungsmöglichkeiten usw. sind Rechtsfragen. Da muss sich die Briefkastenfirma selbst kümmern. Telefonanschlussinhaber dürfen jedenfalls selbst entscheiden, welche Zahlungen sie wie leisten wollen, ohne Einmischung von Dritten wie telomax.


 Ja genau, das meine ich auch. Aber dazu müsste eben der Ansprechpartner genannt werden. Das Ross (in Wyoming) kennt man, aber wer ist der Reiter? 
Das muß man die Telomax fragen. Ja, das werde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## dvill (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Genau das nicht.

Wenn ich eine Lastschrifterlaubnis erteilt habe und einer einzelnen Buchung widersprechen will, egal aus welchem Grund, führt die Bank die Rückbuchung durch ohne Rückfragen und ohne fremde Rechtsgeschäfte zu erledigen.

Der Zahlungsempfänger kann sich bei mir melden oder auch nicht. Das wäre seine Sache.

Dass hier Inkassodruck aufgebaut wird, ist meiner Meinung nach unzulässig.


----------



## bernhard (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

BaFin - BaFin warnt vor einer Tätigkeit als "Finanzagent"


> Die Bundesanstalt für Finanzdienstleistungsaufsicht (BaFin) warnt davor, auf vermeintlich lukrative Jobangebote für eine Tätigkeit als "Finanzagent" einzugehen. Neben einer zivilrechtlichen Inanspruchnahme droht "Finanzagenten" dabei insbesondere die Gefahr, wegen Geldwäsche und unerlaubten Erbringens von Finanzdienstleistungen strafrechtlich belangt zu werden. Darüber hinaus können unerlaubt erbrachte Finanzdienstleistungen verwaltungsrechtliche Schritte der BaFin nach sich ziehen.


Das gilt für Prívatpersonen, die nicht das Geld, welches unerlaubt von fremden Konten gebucht wurden, an Unbekannte weiterleiten dürfen.

Da stellt sich die Frage:

Darf ein Unternehmen für Briefkastenadressen in Übersee mit dubiosen Geschäftspraktiken Gelder von deutschen Telefonkunden einsammeln und irgendwohin überweisen?

Deutsche Telefonkunden wissen jedenfalls außer einer Phanasieanschrift eines Postkastens in Übersee nichts über den Verbleib ihres Geldes.


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

win-finder.com: Bundesnetzagentur stoppt Abzocke der Telomax GmbH


> "Die strittigen Rechnungsbeträge der Telomax werden ab sofort nicht mehr auf Telekom-Rechnungen gesetzt."


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wem gehört 08007777727 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00438007777727 Tellows.de


> Die Mitarbeiter von Vodafone waren sehr nett am Telefon und sagten sie hätten schon viele Anrufe diesbezüglich gehabt. Aber man soll den Betrag erst einmal vom Konto zurückbuchen lassen und Vodafone bucht dann erneut ohne diesen Betrag der telomax GmbH ab


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> win-finder.com: Bundesnetzagentur stoppt Abzocke der Telomax GmbH


nette Umfrage 
(Quelle: t-online, s.o.)


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wem gehört 08007777727 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00438007777727 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich


> Ich rief gleich an und kündigte per Band, auf entsprechenden Zifferndruck. Die Kündigung wurde bestätigt , per Band. Trotzdem wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und bekam eine Servicmitarbeiterin ans Telefon . Diese sagte mir , nach Angabe meiner Telefonnummer , das die Kündigung nicht wirksam sei , da ich schon im Abbo wäre und sie noch kein Geld abrufen könnten.


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Inkassoverbot gegen telomax GmbH verhängt - LAWgical


> Derweil verschickt Rechtsanwalt M.-W. aus Heidelberg auch noch heute im Auftrag der telomax GmbH Standardschreiben, in denen er behauptet, es sei ein Vertrag zustande gekommen und der inkassierte Betrag sei zu Recht in Rechnung gestellt worden. Neben allerlei, was sich in einer Image-Broschüre der telomax GmbH gut lesen würde, führt er aus, ein Widerrufsrecht des Angerufenen bestehe nicht, die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen des Anbieters seien nachhaltig zur Verfügung gestellt worden. Das Voicefile möchte er nur gegen Zahlung von (weiteren) 25 Euro zur Verfügung stellen. Er werte die Korrespondenz jedoch als Kündigungswunsch und das Vertragsverhältnis werde zum Laufzeitende (!) des Vertrages beendet. Ob da jemand Herrn Rechtsanwalt T.s Nachfolge antreten möchte?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Sehr rotzlöffelhaft.
Er ist doch noch nicht einmal aktivlegitimiert, dazu Stellung zu nehmen, weil er die Telomax vertritt, nicht aber diese ominöse Klabauterfirma aus der Karibik.

Wenn er jedoch die Voicefiles angeblich sammelt und verwaltet, dann bedeutet das, dass die Telomax illegal Telefongespräche mithört und aufzeichnet.

Wenn die Telomax AG angeblich nur Verbindungsnetzbetreiber sein will, dann ist sie nicht Vertragspartner des TK-Endkunden, und dann geht die Telomax der Inhalt der Telefonate überhaupt nichts an. Und dann hat sie entgegen Strafandrohung des § 201 StGB (Verletzung der Vertraulichkeit des Wortes) Telefonate aufgezeichnet. Und der Anwalt M.W. beteiligt sich an den Machenschaften, indem er diese illegal aufgezeichneten Voice-Files verwaltet (so muss man das jedenfalls verstehen).

Wenn die Telomax behauptet, an der eigentlichen Gestaltung des Geschäftsmodells nicht beteiligt zu sein - wie kommt sie dann dazu, die Voicefiles aufzunehmen und zu verwalten, und wie kommt dann deren Anwalt dazu, eine Stellungnahme abzugeben? Das legt doch den Schluss nahe, dass die Geschäftsbeziehung eben nicht nur in dem reinen Service einer Gesprächsdurchleitung besteht. Sondern dann hätte das ggf. auch strafrechtliche Implikationen. Weil sich die Telomax in dem Moment das Geschäftsmodell mit zu eigen macht.


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Er scheint sich jedenfalls gut auszukennen:

Bundesnetzagentur Archiv Hinweise bis 2010

HR-Monitor


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> Ob da jemand Herrn Rechtsanwalt T.s Nachfolge antreten möchte?


Es gibt eine Frau MW, sie heißt nicht Donald - in ihrer Kanzlei gibt es tatsächlich einen Herrn T - ist aber wohl nicht verwandt, zumindest nicht blutsverwandt.


Hier gibt's übrigens ein lustiges Browsergame
http://www.corpxxxxonwiki.com/graphs/roamer.aspx?id=27461424
es heißt "catch a whale"


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Frau MW, sie heißt nicht Donald - in ihrer Kanzlei gibt es tatsächlich einen Herrn T -


Ist aber nicht der bewußte, denn er hat anderen Vornamen. Aber Frau Donald hat wohl eine GmbH-Beteiligung zusammen mit Herrn Raimund (HRB 700147 AG Mannheim). Registereinträge bezüglich GF sind interessant.


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die Bundesnetzagentur eiert ziemlich rum bei der Frage, wie Geschädigte zu ihrem Geld kommen, wenn die unberechtigte Buchung länger zurückliegt.

Für Privatmenschen, die sich als Finanzagenten anwerben lassen, gilt jedenfalls

Landgericht Bad Kreuznach, Urteil vom 30.01.2008, 2 O 331/07


> 1. Eine Bank, die aufgrund einer Phishing-Attacke Geld eines Bankkunden an einen Dritten überweist, der das Geld ins Ausland transferiert, hat gegen den Dritten einen Anspruch aus Bereicherungsrecht auf Rückzahlung des überwiesenen Betrages, auch wenn dieser das Geld bereits unter Abzug einer Provisison ins Ausland weitergeleitet hat.
> [...]
> 3. Eine Kenntnis vom Mangel des rechtlichen Grundes liegt bereits dann vor, wenn dem Empfänger die maßgebenden Tatsachen bekannt sind und er sich der daraus ergebenden Einsicht bewusst verschließt.


Auf gewerbliche "Finanzagenten", die im Auftrag Dritter von fremden Telefonkonten abbuchen, muss das mindestens so gelten.

Deutsche Telefonkunden haben keinen Einfluss darauf, mit welchen Partnern im konkreten Fall telomax welche Vertrage schließt. Risiken aus diesen Verträgen dürfen nicht zu Lasten Dritter gehen.

Soll heißen: Die beste Lösung wäre, dass die Telekom die zuvor unberechtigt kassierten Gebühren in den regelmäßigen Transferzahlungen an telemax ab jetzt gegenrechnet. Zugleich können Kunden der Telekom das Entsprechende tun, oder die Telekom tut dies gleich selbst, indem auf der nächsten Rechnung die entsprechenden Gutschriften enthalten sind.

Man darf jedenfalls davon ausgehen, dass den verantwortlichen Personen hinreichend viele "maßgebliche Tatsachen bekannt sind", dass man daraus sich ergebende Einsichten annehmen darf. Hierzu muss man nur die Inkassoverbote der Bundesnetzagentur der letzten Jahre und die involvierten Firmen sowie Personen betrachten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Aber Frau Donald hat wohl eine GmbH-Beteiligung zusammen mit Herrn Raimund (HRB 700147 AG Mannheim). Registereinträge bezüglich GF sind interessant.



Nicht nur das... und ich finde es in diesem Fall auch angebracht, sich das näher anzusehen. Es sollen ja auch Medienvertreter hier mitlesen...

Also, unser obiges Geplänkel bezog sich nicht auf den Anwalt der telomax, sondern auf Frau Anwältin _die-nicht-Donald-heißt_. Aber ist ja egal.

los geht's:

Die Firma, die Du erwähnst, ist die HRB 700147, Premium Channel GmbH, Mannheim (Heppenheimer Str. 23, 68309 Mannheim). Dort ist am 19.7.2007 der GF der Telomax, C*O*, als GF ausgeschieden. C*O* wird demnächst in Osnabrück vor Gericht stehen wegen 0137-Pingbetrug.
Der andere ausgeschiedene GF, RW, wird demnächst nicht in Osnabrück vor Gericht stehen wegen 0137-Pingbetrug.
Der neue GF, J.K., wird überhaupt nie wegen Pingbetrug vor Gericht stehen. Aber der Herr hat mehrere andere GF-Positionen, z.B. hier:

IFK AG
Director: J* Kr**
1005 Country Club* Avenue, 
Cheyenne, 
*Wyoming* 82001, 
USA

Also sind wir doch "in medias res". Denn das sind ja u.a. die ehrenhaften Kunden der Telomax. (Wenn man es so betrachtet, dann hat die Telomax doch eine gewisse Berechtigung, die Forderungen einzutreiben. Es sind ja dann quasi die eigenen Forderungen, wenn man den formalen Schnick-Schnack weglässt)

Aber das ist - wie so oft, denn der Heppenheimer Sumpf ist tief - noch nicht das Ende der Lustigkeiten. Auch das jener Herr J*K* bekanntermaßen bei einer gewissen "Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft" eine Rolle spielt/e, ist nur ein Mosaikstück. Jene Firma tauchte ja ebenfalls im Zusammenhang mit 0137-Nummern auf [und: es würde zu weit führen, aber wer spekulieren will, wer da alles zu den Drahtziehern gehört: hier lesen und dann graben. Oder PN]

Und da taucht auch der "Fischer vom Bodensee" auf, der Herr S*

Herr S* wiederum fiel erstmals als GF einer Telemar GmbH aus Radolfszell auf. 

Kann sich noch jemand an den Herrn B* erinnern? Der versprach Angerufenen ein Auto! Events4u, Drei Jahre ist das her...
Verantwortlich sei er aber nicht, schmähte er in feinstem Österreicherisch. Das mache alles - die Telemar.

Eine eifrige Firma ist inzwischen


> wegen Vermögenslosigkeit gemäß § 394 FamFG von Amts wegen gelöscht. Das Registerblatt ist geschlossen.



Die Akte Heppenheim aber nicht...

Übrigens sind wir nach wie vor on topic, zumindest wenn es um den Heidelberger Anwalt geht. Fragt google

Auch in diesem Geschäftsbereich gibt es also massive Beschwerden und Vorwürfe. 

Der "Gegenstand" des Unternehmens (Telemar) war übrigens 





> die Bereitstellung und Produktion von Bild-  Ton- und Filminhalten zum Abruf durch Mediendienste wie Funk-, Fernseh- und  Mobilfunkdienste und die Vermittlung von Servicerufnummern einschließlich der  Operationstätigkeit (Abwicklung und Wiederverkauf) im Bereich Festnetz,  Mobilfunk und Internet sowie Internetabrechnungsdienstleistungen (Micro- und  Kreditkartenpayment), sowie allgemeine Telefon- und Marketing-Dienstleistungen.



zum Vergleich nun der "Gegenstand" der Premium Channel GmbH


> Die Bereitstellung und Produktion von Bild- Ton- und Filminhalten zum Abruf durch Mediendienste wie Funk-, Fernseh- und Mobilfunkdienste und die Vermittlung von Ser*ivc*erufnummern einschließlich der Operationstätigkeit (Abwicklung und Wiederverkauf) im Bereich Festnetz, Mobilfunk und Internet sowie Internetabrechnungsdienstleistungen (Micro- und Kreditkartenpayment).


Das sind/waren also eineiige Zwillinge. Aber wer stellte das Erbmaterial zur Verfügung? Der Leibhaftige? Oder ist das auch nur einer der vielen, die das Karussell am Laufen halten?


Lesetipps:
http://www.denic.de
whois bluerate.de 
whois bluerate-telecom.de
http://www.robtex.com/dns/bluerate-telecom.de.html#shared
callingkarte.de 
whois callingkarte.de
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/tarifwunder.com


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Soll das jetzt heißen, die Herrschaften bevollmächtigen sich wechselweise unter Umständen irgendwie selbst?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...05329999-anrufe-hier-melden-2.html#post325252


> IFK AG
> 1005 Country Club Avenue
> Cheyenne, Wyoming 82001 USA
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Abzocker haben es mit Vollmachten und Aktivlegitimationen noch nie so eng gesehen. Wenn es um strafrechtliche oder steuerrechtliche Verantwortlichkeiten geht, dann ist allerdings regelmäßig plötzlich keiner mehr für irgend etwas zuständig oder bevollmächtigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt heißen, die Herrschaften bevollmächtigen sich wechselweise unter Umständen irgendwie selbst?





Antiscammer schrieb:


> Abzocker haben es mit Vollmachten und Aktivlegitimationen noch nie so eng gesehen.



Ich *behaupte, *dass es höchst zweifelhaft ist, ob diese angeblichen Auftraggeber in den USA und auf den BVI als "von telomax unabhängige Auftraggeber" existieren (bzw. ich behaupte, dass es sich womöglich gar nicht um andere Verantwortliche im umgangssprachlichen Sinne handelt). 

Ich *behaupte* ferner, dass es denkbar ist, dass es sich dabei um eine Art "Aufteilung" handelt (die US-Firmen ließen sich demnach telomax, die BVI-Firmen Herrn E zuordnen).

Nichts davon kann ich *beweisen*, aber ich habe hier bereits einige Anhaltspunkte aufgeführt. Dass hier längst nicht alles geschrieben steht, was bekannt ist, dürfte naheliegend sein. Für Details interessieren sich womöglich noch ganz andere, wenn man berücksichtigt, welche weiteren Tätigkeiten der Beteiligten in anderen Fällen von Interesse sind.


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Meine Frage war rhetorisch.

Ich denke einmal wie ein Wissenschafter. Wenn ein Phänomen zu erklären ist, ist die einfachste Erklärungsmodell zu bevorzugen.

Die Kernfrage ist: Wer muss sich vor wem verstecken? Die Personen hinter den Briefkastenfirmen sollen vor deutschen Verbrauchern verschleiert werden.

Ich schließe aus, dass telomax mit Phantasiefirmen Verträge macht. Die kennen die Personen genau.

Was wird benötigt? Eine Call-Center-Infrastruktur. Die gibt es im Postfach in Amerika sicher nicht. Wer verfügt über eine Call-Center-Infrastruktur? Richtig!

Wie kann es sein, dass teleomax über die Voicefiles verfügt und die fremden Rechtsdienstleistungen gleich mit erledigt?

Da sind die Wege ganz kurz.

Die Annahme völlig getrennter Personenkreise wäre jedenfalls wissenschaftlich unsinnig.


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Zur Call-Center-Infrastruktur:

Und täglich wird ne neue Abofallen-Sau durchs Dorf gejagt ... | Internet-Abofallen


> +++ Computer-Werbeanruf für Abofalle nachbarschaftpost.com +++ Sicherung als Audiofile:
> 
> 26.04.2008 18:11Uhr
> Unerbetener Computeranruf auf dem Anrufbeantworter einer Berliner Mandantin
> ...


Die Telefonterroristen aus der Nachbarschaft gehören jedenfalls auch in dieses "Firmen"-Gestrüpp:

Lasercrest Infrastructure (page 1 of 2)


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hoffentlich waren die Audioaufnahmen _perfekt_
http://www.***-studios.de/tonstudio_html/kunden.html


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Polizeibericht für Sonntag, 09.01.2011 - Kanal8.de - Regionale Nachrichten aus Deutschland - Aktuelles aus Bayern, Sachsen, Hessen und Baden-Württemberg in einem Nachrichtenportal > Nachrichten - lokal > Coburg


> Die Kriminalpolizei in Frankfurt führt inzwischen ein Sammelverfahren gegen die Firma telomax


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

[ir]Hätte ich drei Städte nennen dürfen, wo ich mir die Ermittlungen *nicht* gewünscht hätte, wäre Frankfurt dabei.[/ir]
Das wäre was für Osnabrück. Die haben doch da sicher einen gewissen "Erfahrungsschatz"
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...chaft-erhebt-anklage-nach-lockanrufen-100110/


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Vorwahl Kostenlose Rufnummer 0800-75 | Telefonnummern mit 0800-75 - Tellows.de


> Auch ich wurde angerufen, zugelabert und sollte einige Angaben bestätigen. Versprochen wurde ein Kosmetikgutschein, der angeblich kostenlos zugeschickt wird. Dafür kann ich auch eine Woche kostenlos an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Wenn ich nicht mehr mitmachen will, soll ich bei dieser Nummer anrufen und einen Code der mir mitgeteilt wurde nennen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hoffentlich waren die Audioaufnahmen _perfekt_
> http://www.***+++/tonstudio_html/kunden.html



*KLARSTELLUNG:
*Damit wollte ich in keinster Weise andeuten, dass dort Voicefiles bearbeitet werden. Dieses sehr angesehene und seit Gerd Müllers Zeiten tätige Studio stellt *Sprecher* zur Verfügung. Es liegen hier keinerlei Erkenntnisse darüber vor, für welche Dienstleistung hier gedankt wird. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung dafür, dass es hier offenbar zu einem Missverständnis gekommen ist!

Nachtrag 21:13
Ich bezog mich damit auf das Vorposting: Sowohl die Ansagen der Nachbarschaftsanrufe als auch nahezu alle größeren 0900-Spamwellen der letzten Jahre wurden von derselben Person gesprochen: "Heinzi"
Wer sachdienliche Hinweise zur Identität von "Heinzi" geben kann, möge dies bitte tun. In den geschätzt 3000 Sprechersamples, die ich in den letzten 5 Jahren gehört habe, fand ich ihn noch nicht...


----------



## bernhard (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Günstige Vorwahl für Österreich. Billige Ländervorwahl/ Telefonvorwahl für Österreich finden und günstig telefonieren. Telefonvorwahl für Österreich 0043 / +43


> In diesem Telefongespräch stellten wir fest, dass die Fa. Telomax bereits eine andere bzw. weitere Leistungsnummer angiebt und das Verbot der Bundesnetzagentur somit leider nicht greift. Meines Leistungsnummer lautet 83919.


http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s41126/3-1.html


> auf meiner telekom rechnung vom jan.2011 waren auch die 8.32 euro. nur war die artikel-/leistungsnummer 83919


----------



## technofreak (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Warnung vor falschen Posten auf Telefonrechnungen


			
				Mittwoch schrieb:
			
		

> Laut telefonischer Auskunft des BNetzA-Verbrauchertelefons werden die Artikel- bzw. Leistungsnummern nicht von der Agentur vergeben, sondern können von den Dienstleistern in Absprache mit dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom o.ä.) selbst festgelegt werden. :sick: Eine andere Leistungsnummer würde aber auch eine andere Dienstleistung bedeuten. ....


Bei fünfstelligen Artikel/Leistungsnummern kann das dann ja noch ein Weilchen weitergehen 

Bei den üblichen Wattestäbchenarmeeblitzkriegsiegen im nächsten Jahrtausend ...


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...hnung-Gutschein-Daten-Vertrag;art2800,3582826


> Das Anschreiben stammt von einer "o.t.o. Ltd." aus London, geht man nun auf die dort genannte Internetseite des Gewinneinspieltragungsdienstes w*w.windienst.net, zeichnet sich für diesen eine "Telefon Service Inc." in den USA verantwortlich. Der Kosmetikgutschein selbst ist von einem Jouèl-Kundenservice. Die Internetseite w*w.jouel.de führt zu der Adresse "Jouèl Cosmetics International Ltd." in Birmingham sowie einer deutschen Postfachadresse mit Angabe einer Telefonnummer für den Kundenservice.


Wieder mal das beliebte Blinde-Kuh-Spiel "Wer-findet-das-Fäustle?":

Site report for www.jouel.de

Also "europe media group AG":

europe holding AG, Zug

Gewonnen!


----------



## sascha (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> Gewonnen!



Da musst du dir nicht ins Fäustchen lachen, das war nicht wirklich schwer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

_Half of what I say is meaningless, but I say it just to reach you, Jouelia _
Na, wer hat's erkannt? Mein Gott, jetzt werde ich aber albern...

jouel-cosmetics.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

Die gfembh.de ist ebenfalls auf Frau J*B* registriert, dieses Mal mit Adresse in Berlin. Wer mag das sein, die Frau J*B*?

Als ich sie das letzte Mal gesehen habe, hatte sie lange goldblonde  Haare und ihre graublauen Augen, ach, zum Verlieben sah sie aus.

Aber bevor ich dahinschmelze:

Gfegmbh = 

*GfE Gesellschaft für Einkaufsgemeinschaften mbH
Lyoner Straße 36
60528 Frankfurt
  (~IFK)

*Ach ja, einen habe ich noch. Ich kann es der hübschen J. nicht ersparen... Was liest man denn in einem Forum aus 2005 für böse Dinge?




> im Großen und Ganzen war der Ablauf dieser Abzocke wie bei euch.
> Ich habe  gestern das 1. Heft bekommen und sofort per Mail an [email protected] meine  Ablehnung für die weitere Zusendung der Zeitschrift geschickt. Knapp zwei  Stunden später kam von der o.a. Stelle unter dem Namen "J*** B***"; die  Kündigung können nicht angenommen werden, wegen angeblichen Mißbrauchs von  E-Mails, und die Aufforderung das Ganze per Post oder Fax zu schicken.


Diese GFE GmbH ist ja übrigens aus Flörsheim, da gibt es auch eine Immobilienfirma. Ich sage es ja nur, weil auf dem Server... Aber das müsst Ihr jetzt selber finden, ich muß mir noch mal das Foto anschauen von J*B*, ach, die einzige Erinnerung, die ich von ihr habe

*:schluchz:**
*

Frau B hat geheiratet, heul! Und hat jetzt einen neuen Namen - ein Doppelname, in dem B* nicht vorkommt. 
Jetzt interessiert mich ihre Immobilienfirma in Flörsheim und Berlin und Birmingham auch nicht mehr.

----

edit: Beschämt empfehle ich diesen Link
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...29-01805329999&p=280605&viewfull=1#post280605


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Und wie kommt man nun in möglichst wenig Zügen von der "Europe Holding" zur Telomax? Ich habe nicht probiert, wie es schneller geht: Via Kurfürstenstraße 79 Berlin oder via den Italiener (und von dort über die frühere Dialerfima zu CO). Ich hoffe, dass die StA Frankfurt den Weg findet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Noch etwas, was längst bekannt ist, aber hier noch nicht steht: Bei der Firma, in deren Auftrag die beiden US-Briefkästen gegründet wurden, handelt es sich um eine illustre britische Firma, bei der Personen verschiedenster Nationalitäten mitwirken. Unter denen befindet sich das Mitglied eines bekannten deutschen Pornoanbieterforums, diesen Namen kennen wir hier sehr gut. Als "Firma Ausland" fand er hier im Forum bereits 2004 Erwähnung, damals kooperierte man u.a. mit einer Firmengründerfirma auf Mallorca, die dann aber Besuch von der Guardia Civil bekommen hat.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...der-firmengruender-in-spanien-inhaftiert.html

Allein dieser Herr aus Hamburg (nicht der aus München/Mallorca, der aber auch) ist definitiv eine Hintergrundstory wert...


----------



## gisa69 (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hatte am 11.01.2011 einen Anruf durch gluecksfinder und die hatten auch alle meine Daten, sogar Geburtstag. Angeblich hätte ich einen Gutschein gewonnen und hätte eine Woche Zeit um einer Teilnahme zu widersprechen unter folgender Telefonnummer: 08007777727. Doch dieser Anschluss war gar nicht verfügbar.
Ich habe dann eine Email an die Serviceadresse geschickt in welcher ich nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz bzw. Verbraucherschutzgesetz der Teilnahme widerspreche und die Löschung aller meiner Daten verlangte.

Heute erhielt ich nun die Antwort, dass meine Kündigung fristgerecht war und somit angenommen würde.

Also kündigt Eure Teilnahme innerhalb der Frist und erwähnt ein paar Paragraphen. 
Dann kommt Ihr da raus.

Trotzdem bin ich jetzt mal auf meine Telefonrechnung gespannt.


----------



## bernhard (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Vorsicht im Umgang mit Banditen.

Man kündigt nicht etwas, was nicht besteht.

Also: Nach der Telefonrechnung sehen. Dann sieht man, was man hat.


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



gisa69 schrieb:


> Hatte am 11.01.2011 einen Anruf durch gluecksfinder und die hatten auch alle meine Daten, sogar Geburtstag. Angeblich hätte ich einen Gutschein gewonnen


Der Gutschein ist so wertvoll wie das, was Hunde auf Gehwegen hinterlassen.

Bleibt die Frage, warum rufen die Telefonterroristen weiter an?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...entur-bremst-abzocke-per-telefonrechnung.html


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die Telefonterroristen rufen weiter an:

Wem gehört 08007777727 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00438007777727 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich


> eingetragen am 2011-01-13 19:33:26
> 
> ich wurde gestern angerufen auch wegen diesen gutschein im werd von 100 euro und hab auch erst mal alles mit nein geantwortet dann hatt der mir in meine mailbox also anrufbeabtworter geredet und hatt mir mit der rechnug von 160euro gedroht wenn ich nicht alles mit ja antworte


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Soviel zur Wirksamkeit des Inkassoverbots der BNETZA.

Das ist etwa so wirksam, wie wenn man einem Einbrecher untersagt, *in dieses* Haus noch einmal einzubrechen.


----------



## dvill (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hier mal die Leistungsnummer 61404 und ein Mitschnitt im SWR Marktcheck:

Telefon-Abzocke: Unerlaubte Abbuchungen - SWR Fernsehen :: MARKTCHECK | SWR.de


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

1&1 bietet seinen Kunden einen Musterbrief zur Rückforderung unberechtigter Abbuchungen an:

http://www.amazon.de/tag/playstation 3/forum?cdSort=newest&cdThread=Tx2L28913G92MOJ


> Für alle , bei denen so wie bei mir doch schon abgebucht wurde hier der von 1&1 herausgegebene Vorlage-Brief:
> 
> Musterbrief zur Abwehr einer unberechtigten Forderung eines Gewinnspiel-Eintragung-Services


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

NEUE PRESSE COBURG | Polizei warnt vor Abzocke per Telefonrechnung


> Zur Zeit versucht offensichtlich eine Firma Telomax laut Polizeibericht unter anderem im Bereich Neustadt ungerechtfertigt Mitgliedsbeiträge für Gewinnspiele über die Telefonrechnung abzurechnen. Die betroffenen Personen werden zunächst  telefonisch kontaktiert. Ihnen wird mitgeteilt, dass sie einen Gutschein des  Kosmetikvertreibers "Jouel" gewonnen haben. Anschließend bekommt man ein Schreiben von einem Geschenkeservice mit entsprechendem Gutschein zugesandt. Danach werden wöchentlich 9,90 Euro für einen Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.  Es wird dringend geraten, von gleichlautenden "Angeboten" Abstand zu nehmen.


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/09005454501/5#p31393696130951684


> Warum ist ein deutscher Anwalt in verantwortlicher Position einer Schweizer Briefkastenfirma?


Eine ziemlich gute Frage.

Dieser Anwalt hat heute Zugriff auf die Voicefiles einer Briefkastenfirma auf den BVI. Wie geht das?

Die damalige Firma Inphone AG ist Spitzenreiter aller Inkassoverbote der Bundesnetzagentur. Man wüsste wirklich gerne mehr.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Dieser Anwalt hat heute Zugriff auf die Voicefiles einer Briefkastenfirma auf den BVI. Wie geht das?


Es kam bereits vor, dass bestimmte Anwaltsgattinnen Mit-Gesellschafterinnen von bestimmten Telekommunikationsunternehmen waren bzw. sind.


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Der Anwalt war bei der Inphone AG für den Streit mit der BNetzA ganz gut qualifiziert:

"streit mit der bnetza" telekommunikation - Google-Suche

Das passt jetzt auch wieder. Das Personenregister der Inphone AG ist wie ein Who-is-who eines Personenkreises, die auf der Inkassoverbotsliste der Bundesnetzagentur als direkt oder indirekt beteiligt weit oben steht:

INPHONE AG, Hünenberg

Der erste Name taucht auch hier auf:

http://www.kosmetiktest.com/index.php?_xway=144&sessid=a19acc8e3c7bf310acea15830930b4bd&tvar=main&xw_top=4

Das passt dann zu http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01805014949/3


> Mich rief ein netter Herr namens Patrick Mayer von Institut für Kosmetikforschung an (stimmt sicher nicth) an und erzählte mir auch was von einem Kosmetikgutschein und stellte seine Fragen so geschickt dass ich fast immer nur mit "ja" antworten konnte. Später hatte ich dann schon so eine Ahnung, dass da noch etwas nach kommen würde, wurde aber wieder beruhigt als mir wirklich ein Gutschein zugeschickt wurde. Der Anruf war am 24.9., der Gutschein kam Anfang Oktober und in meiner akutellen Telefonrechnung sind über 30 € dieser komischen Firma "telemax" enthalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Es kam bereits vor, dass bestimmte Anwaltsgattinnen Mit-Gesellschafterinnen von bestimmten Telekommunikationsunternehmen waren bzw. sind.


Und diese Gesellschaften sind nicht nur in der Schweiz, sondern auch im süddeutschen Raum registriert. 

Kennt man denn inzwischen den Aufenthaltsort des Erstgenannten?


----------



## BSEsel (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin hat am Donnerstag, den 20.01. einen Anruf der Firma "Geschenke Service Ltd." auf ihrem ALICE-Anschluss erhalten. Diese Telefonnummer ist bisher von dubiosen Werbe- und Abzockeranrufen verschont geblieben, da sie seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr in Telefonverzeichnissen auftaucht. Der Datenbestand, den diese Abzocker verwenden, muss demnach sehr alt sein.

Auch ihr wurde ein Geschenkgutschein versprochen. Sie hat irgendwann genervt aufgelegt, wird aber bestimmt auch das ein oder andere mal "Ja" gesagt haben, natürlich ohne damit irgendeinem Vertrag zustimmen zu wollen.

Wir haben dann am selben Tag die Firma "Gluecksfinder.net" (die im Telefongespräch erwähnt wurde) und die Firma Telomax per E-Mail darüber informiert, dass wir jeden Versuch aus diesem Telefonanruf einen Vertrag zu konstruieren, oder Rechnungsbeträge über die Telefonrechnung einzuziehen, unterbinden werden. Selbstverständlich werden wir jeder Telefonrechnung sofort widersprechen, die unberechtigte Beträge von Drittanbietern aufweist, und nur den unstrittigen Teil überweisen.

Schade nur, dass diese Abzocker keine Rücklastschriftkosten zu tragen haben, und ihre Machenschaften ohne jedes (finanzielle) Risiko begehen können. Vermutlich werden viele unerfahrene oder unbedarfte Bürger um etliche Hunderttausende Euros erleichtert, und die staatlichen Stellen, besonders die Bundesnetzagentur, steht schulterzuckend Spalier...

Unglaublich...

Ciao
BSEsel


----------



## bernhard (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Falls aus diesem eine Abrechnung erfolgen sollte, wäre trotzdem ganz wichtig, die Leistungsnummer an die Bundesnetzagentur zur Kenntnis weiterzugeben. Und natürlich ungewollte Abbuchungen zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## BSEsel (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Sobald eine entsprechende Position auf der Telefonrechnung auftaucht, werden wir natürlich auch die Bundesnetzagentur darüber mit Angabe der "Leistungsnummer" informieren.

Warum eine Firma, die mit solchen Machenschaften aufgefallen ist, allerdings noch einen ganzen Sack voll "Leistungsnummern" mit sich rumschleppen darf, wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben. Wo ist der Schaden, wenn man dieser Firma die zugeteilten "Leistungsnummern" entzieht? Der Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen?:roll: Mit dieser Begründung müsste man ja auch jegliche Polizeistreifen aus den Innenstädten abziehen, da sonst der Verlust von (freiberuflichen) Arbeitsplätzen (Taschendiebe, Hütchenspiele,...) droht, und diese Personen dann dem Sozialstaat zur Last fallen...

Ciao
BSEsel


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



BSEsel schrieb:


> Warum eine Firma, die mit solchen Machenschaften aufgefallen ist, allerdings noch einen ganzen Sack voll "Leistungsnummern" mit sich rumschleppen darf, wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben.


Fällt unter das Kapitel  "Unschuldsvermutung" 

Folgende Situation im realen Leben: Ein Dieb wird im Supermarkt zum  x-ten Mal 
beim Klauen  erwischt, darf aber kein Hausverbot bekommen, denn  er könnte ja  
auch mal wirklich nur "legal" einkaufen gehen. 

Da würde jeder nur drüber den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Markt - NDR FS NDS | programm.ARD.de


> * Bei Anruf Abo: eine neue Masche im Callcenter
> 
> Ursula und Hans-Peter D. aus Kiel bekommen einen Anruf: "Sie haben gewonnen", sagt die freundliche Stimme aus dem Callcenter und will sie für ein Gewinnspiel werben - ganz einfach abzubuchen über die Telefonrechnung. Sie lehnen das ab und wundern sich über die nächste Telefonrechnung. Die Telekom bucht Gebühren in Höhe von 33,28 Euro ab, die eine Firma Telomax mit Sitz auf den Virgin Islands verlangt. Obwohl die D.s nicht in ein Gewinnspiel-Abo eingewilligt haben, bucht die Telekom Kosten dafür ab - eine neue Masche im Callcenter, um arglosen Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


Heute: Markt

NDR Fernsehen

20:15 - 21:00 (45 Min.)


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

ZDF-Wiso hat soeben auch ermittelt. Resultat:

Die Bundesnetzagentur lässt sich von dieser Masche öffentlich zum Deppen degradieren.

Wenn Leistungsnummern bekannt werden, können diese Nummern gesperrt werden.

Bei 99999 Möglichkeiten läuft das Spiel noch 10 Jahre ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> ZDF-Wiso hat soeben auch ermittelt. Resultat:
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur lässt sich von dieser Masche öffentlich zum Deppen degradieren.


BNetzA-"Sprecher" "Bugs Bunny" war mal wieder voll in Action....:scherzkeks:

NB: WISO-Moderator Michael Opoczynski fand zu dieser Geschäftsmethode klare Worte. Ob er hierfür verklagt wird wegen Verleumdung und übler Nachrede?


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Der hier

Win-finder.com - Win Finder Win-Finder

scheint ja schon ein paar Jährchen länger im Geschäft zu sein:

Anbieterkennzeichnung


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Bei 99999 Möglichkeiten läuft das Spiel noch 10 Jahre ...


Vielleicht  doch nicht ganz so lang. Informierten Kreisen zufolge soll nach der 
Sperrung der 14873.  Leistungsnummernvariante die Unschuldsvermutung 
zumindest in Zweifel gezogen werden.

Können Leistungsnummern eigentlich von unterschiedlichen Unternehmen belegt werden?
Wenn nicht wären es sogar einige Dutzend weniger....
Es soll ja auch seriöse Leistungsnummern  geben.

PS: http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...eres-inkassoverbot-gegen-telomax-gmbh-110124/

PPS: http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...rnt-Abzocke-per-Telefonrechnung;art214,123220


> Polizei warnt: Abzocke per Telefonrechnung
> 22.01.2011   Ort: Neustadt     Coburger Tageblatt
> Polizei:  Zur Zeit versucht offensichtlich eine Firma Telomax unter anderem im Bereich Neustadt ungerechtfertigt Mitgliedsbeiträge für Gewinnspiele über die Telefonrechnung abzurechnen. Die betroffenen Personen werden zunächst telefonisch kontaktiert.


Ob die Polizei jetzt auch Ärger bekommt?


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ob die Polizei jetzt auch Ärger bekommt?


Es stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Polizei überhaupt was davon weiß! Im Pressearchiv von Oberfranken konnte ich auf die Husche nichts finden. Dafür aber eine etwas ältere Meldung aus einem anderen nordbayerischen Bereich:



			
				PP Unterfranken schrieb:
			
		

> Landkreis Main-Spessart *
> *
> Betrügerisches Gewinnversprechen
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Einmal so: Inkassoverbot gegen telomax GmbH verhängt - LAWgical


> Derweil verschickt Rechtsanwalt M.-W. aus Heidelberg auch noch heute im Auftrag der telomax GmbH Standardschreiben, in denen er behauptet, es sei ein Vertrag zustande gekommen und der inkassierte Betrag sei zu Recht in Rechnung gestellt worden. Neben allerlei, was sich in einer Image-Broschüre der telomax GmbH gut lesen würde, führt er aus, ein Widerrufsrecht des Angerufenen bestehe nicht, die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen des Anbieters seien nachhaltig zur Verfügung gestellt worden. Das Voicefile möchte er nur gegen Zahlung von (weiteren) 25 Euro zur Verfügung stellen. Er werte die Korrespondenz jedoch als Kündigungswunsch und das Vertragsverhältnis werde zum Laufzeitende (!) des Vertrages beendet.


Und einmal so: Bundesnetzagentur verhängt weiteres Inkassoverbot gegen telomax GmbH: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Telomax-Anwalt: „Nur Verbindungsnetzbetreiber"
> 
> In einer Mitteilung an Computerbetrug.de erklärte ein Anwalt der Firma telomax GmbH, das Unternehmen sei ein Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, der gegenüber Endkunden keine Dienstleistungen erbringe und „insbesondere keine Gespräche mit Endkunden" führe. Auch nehme man von solchen Gesprächen „keine Kenntnis". Die telomax rechne „lediglich aufgrund bestehender Verträge mit einer Vielzahl von Dienstanbietern deren Dienste gegenüber Endkunden im Rahmen eines bestehenden Fakturierungs- und Inkassovertrags mit der Telekom Deutschland GmbH ab", so der Jurist.


Das verstehe, wer will.

Telomax hat keine Kenntnis über die Verträge, kann aber beurteilen, dass sie zustande gekommen sind.

Telomax spricht nicht mit den Kunden der Telefonterroristen, bietet diesen aber die Voicefiles an, die man selbst nicht hören kann.

Irgendwie unverständlich.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Das nennt man "kreatives Nichtwissen", und in Deutschland ist das den Anwälten offiziell erlaubt.


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



			
				ein Anwalt schrieb:
			
		

> Telomax = ein Verbindungsnetzbetreiber


:gruebel: Irgendwie stelle ich mir Verbindungsnetzbetreiber anders vor. Wikipedia im übrigen auch, wenn es um Telefonie fremde Leistungen geht.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Voraussetzung für die Inanspruchnahme einer tk-gestützten Dienstleistung wäre doch wohl die, dass der TK-Endkunde überhaupt einen der Anschlüsse des sogenannten "Verbindungsnetzbetreibers" (VNB) angewählt hätte.

Wie kann eine tk-gestützte Dienstleistung abgerechnet werden, wenn lediglich das werbende "Unternehmen" (angeblich aus der Karibik bzw. den USA) selbst ein einziges Telefonat über den "VNB" an den Anschluss des TK-Endkunden durchgeführt hat? Seit wann ist ein Werbeanruf eine tk-gestützte Dienstleistung?

Dann wäre auch die telefonische Bestellung einer Zeitschrift im Rahmen eines  Werbeanrufs eine tk-gestützte Dienstleistung und die Abogebühr über die Telefonprovider abzurechnen.

Ein vollkommen abwegiger Kokolorus.

Eine tk-gestützte Dienstleistung wäre allenfalls noch dann konstruierbar, wenn der TK-Endkunde selbst einen Anruf auf eine Nummer des "Dienstleisters", im Netz des "VNB", getätigt hätte - unter bestimmten weiteren Voraussetzungen, wie z.B. Preisansage, Ansage Leistungsgegenstand etc. 

Wenn jedoch der Endkunde selbst nie den "Dienstleister" über das TK-Netz kontaktiert hat - wie kann dann der "VNB" davon ausgehen, dass hier angeblich eine tk-gestützte Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen wurde? - Ach ja, ich vergaß: es gibt Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, die als "technische Dienstleister" über transzendentale, geheimnisvolle Sonderkanäle zu ihren "Kunden" verfügen. Vermutlich wird da eine kosmische, extraterrestrische Gewinnspieleintragungskommunikation abgerechnet.


----------



## cicojaka (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

apropos Tortola


> · Marketing & Project Service Inc. – a search of the company registry maintained at the BVI Registry of Corporate Affairs reveals no incorporation with this name. The company has never been incorporated or domiciled in the BVI.
> 
> · Millionenchance Inc. - a search of the company registry maintained at the BVI Registry of Corporate Affairs reveals no incorporation with this name. The company has never been incorporated or domiciled in the BVI.
> 
> ...



hier ist das:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bild:IMG_4784_resize.jpg
Midocean Management

Die angeblichen Kunden der Telomax existieren dort nicht. Wo dann, Herr Rechtsanwalt?

wir erinnern uns:


> Domain name: LOTTO-POOL.NET
> 
> Administrative Contact:
> Kram, Jörg  [email protected]
> ...



s.a.
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/lotto-pool.net


"Jörg Kram", der Name existiert wohl nicht. Woihl aber J*Kr* - z.B. als director der IFK AG in Cheyenne (die neuerdings keinen registered agent mehr hat) - und dann taucht er natürlich auf in einer Firma mit dem GF der Telomax
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/INPHONE_AG_CH-170.3.027.474-7_14047689.html

Wer sich verarschen lassen will von Telomax und deren Anwalt, soll die Hand heben.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



			
				cikojaka schrieb:
			
		

> Die angeblichen Kunden der Telomax existieren dort nicht. Wo dann, Herr Rechtsanwalt?


Das beweisbar herauszufinden, wäre Aufgabe der hessischen Finanzbehörden. Der Herr Rechtsanwalt wird mit kreativem Nichtwissen bestreiten, Kenntnis davon zu haben, davon zu wissen, dass er mit kreativem Nichtwissen bestreitet, davon Kenntnis zu haben, dass er auch nur die leiseste Ahnung von den wahren Hintergründen habe.


----------



## cicojaka (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das beweisbar herauszufinden, wäre Aufgabe der hessischen Finanzbehörden.


Das können sie lösen, wenn sie hier den Thread lesen. Also muß man ihnen den Thread zu lesen geben, bevor ihn ein *indiger Rechtsanwalt wieder wegklagt.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



cicojaka schrieb:


> Wer sich verarschen lassen will von Telomax und deren Anwalt, soll die Hand heben.



Ich glaube, der Matthias Kurth hat schon die Hand oben.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Der hat doch beide Arme ständig oben und schreit hier...

( nicht nur bei Telomax )

PS: und das seit Jahren...


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Der will die Bremse treten, und erwischt immer nur die Kupplung.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Schöne Analogie, läßt sich noch erweitern:  Der Motor  jault immer im Leerlauf 
in höchsten Touren und es bewegt sich nichts.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

wer ist eigentlich "Steffi"? (pdf --> Eigenschaften)

Google

kuckt mal:
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/win-service.org

Das findet man so:
http://www.robtex.com/dns/gluecksfinder.net.html#shared

und - was ein Zufall - da landet man bei der Interserv in Dubai. Oder in Tortola (danke, cicojaka... woher stammt diese Info?). Oder in "Maspaluras" alias "Mospalomas, Germany" alias Maspalomas.
Oder bei der "Flowmex AG" in Dubai - oder im Bellevueweg 40, Zug, Switzerland

Die Welt ist halt klein.
Nach der Xalara in Belize könnte man den D*J* fragen (siehe hier). Das ist vermutlich dieser Herr: 
http://www.companyonfree.com/company_coltd.php?company_id=b83106

Er würde vermutlich mitteilen, dass seine Firma diese Firma gegründet hat i.A. eines Firmengründerdienstes aus London. Kostet 490 Euro.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Aber mit irgendwem muss die Firma telomax doch gesprochen oder verhandelt haben. Jedenfalls nicht mit der Marketing & Project Service Inc. auf Tortola, denn die gibt es dort nicht.

Nun könnte die Finanzbehörde wissen wollen, an wen denn nun die telomax die Gelder weiterleitet.

An die Marketing & Project Service Inc. auf Tortola kann sie es jedenfalls nicht, denn die gibt es dort nicht.

Nun, dann kann ja die hessische Finanzbehörde mal den Geschäftsführer der telomax oder den ehrenwerten Herrn Anwalt fragen, mit wem sie denn da wann und wo verhandelt haben. Sofern letztere beiden nicht unter akutem kreativem Gedächtnisschwund leiden. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, wird wohl die Bank weiterhelfen müssen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Win-Service

0180 3 99 22 22

Servicerufnummer 2: 0800 727 77 77

Wem gehört 08007277777 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00498007277777 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich



> Angeblicher Dieter Löwe gibt angeblich im Auftrag der ARD den  angeblichen Gewinn eines 100 Euro-Kosmetikgutschein bekannt. Obwohl mir  nicht bekannt war, irgendwo mitgemacht zu haben, wird etwas von  Produktplacement o.ä. erzählt. Es wird eine kostenlose Hotlinenummer  (0800-7277777) angegeben und man erhält einen Code. Zur Sicherheit für  den Angerufenen (?!) soll dann eine Tonbandaufnahme gemacht werden in  der schnell und undeutlich geredet wird. Name, Adresse waren dem Anrufer  bekannt. Der Anruf ließ sich nur sehr schwer beenden. Ich kann allen  nur zur Vorsicht raten.





> eingetragen am 2011-01-25 19:35:38



Neue Abzocke und wir sind quasi live dabei.



> Champion Support Service Ltd.
> Suite 54, 464 Edgware Road [=mail boxes etc]
> London, NW2 1AH
> England
> ...



Die Verantwortlichen sind uns bekannt, authorisierte Anfragen per PN.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Herr Rechtsanwalt ... dass er mit kreativem Nichtwissen bestreitet, davon Kenntnis zu haben, dass er auch nur die leiseste Ahnung von den wahren Hintergründen habe.


Ein Anwalt der sich sogar mit Bundesämtern anlegt und da sprecht ihr von "kreativem Nichtwissen"? Sind denn jetzt alle _ballaballa_, angeführt von der BNetzA, bis hin zum BSI?

https://www.bsi-fuer-buerger.de/cln_031/ContentBSIFB/Aktuelles/Newsletter/buerger_cert.html



> SICHER o INFORMIERT
> Der Newsletter von www.buerger-cert.de
> Ausgabe vom 20.01.2011
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Neues von der telomax GmbH - LAWgical


> Ein Rechtsanwalt des Unternehmens habe mitgeteilt, die telomax GmbH sei lediglich Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und trete nicht selbst zu den Angerufenen in vertragliche Beziehung. Seitens der telomax GmbH habe man keine Kenntnis von einem etwa rechtswidrigen Verhalten der eigenen Kunden, für die die Rechnungstellung erfolgt sei.
> 
> Diese Aussage verwundert, erhält man doch auf eine Beschwerde und die Rückforderung des zu Unrecht inkassierten Betrages eine ausführliche und auf den Vertragsschluss mit dem Anbieter des Gewinnspieleintragungsdienstes bezogene Antwort eines sich für die telomax GmbH bestellenden Rechtsanwalts - nicht etwa eines Rechtsanwalts des angeglichen Anbieters der betroffenen Gewinnspieleintragungsdienste. Und dies zu einem Telefonat, von dessen Inhalt man seitens der telomax GmbH angeblich keine Kenntnis hat, dessen Voicefile man aber anbieten kann, obgleich man dieses eigentlich gar nicht haben dürfte. Ferner fragt sich dann, warum der Vertreter der telomax GmbH (!) eine Beendigung des Vertrages bestätigen kann, wenn das Unternehmen doch gar nicht selbst zum Angerufenen in vertraglicher Beziehung steht?


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



cicojaka schrieb:


> apropos Tortola
> 
> 
> > · Marketing & Project Service Inc. – a search of the company registry maintained at the BVI Registry of Corporate Affairs reveals no incorporation with this name. The company has never been incorporated or domiciled in the BVI.
> ...


TKG - Einzelnorm


> Soweit ein Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten für die Öffentlichkeit dem Teilnehmer eine Rechnung erstellt, die auch Entgelte für Telekommunikationsdienste, Leistungen nach § 78 Abs. 2 Nr. 3 und telekommunikationsgestützte Dienste anderer Anbieter ausweist, die über den Netzzugang des Teilnehmers in Anspruch genommen werden, muss die Rechnung dieses Anbieters die Namen, ladungsfähigen Anschriften und kostenfreien Kundendiensttelefonnummern der einzelnen Anbieter von Netzdienstleistungen und zumindest die Gesamthöhe der auf sie entfallenden Entgelte erkennen lassen.


Wie kann es sein, dass Banditen, die sich hinter nicht existenten Briefkastenanschriften in Übersee verstecken, deutsche Telefonkonten plündern? Warum dauert das so lange, bis dieser Spuk beendet werden kann?


----------



## technofreak (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Warum dauert das so lange, bis dieser Spuk beendet werden kann?



Die Frage ist doch wohl eher  rhetorisch...

Jeder der das Treiben bzw.  Trägheit   der ehemaligen  RegTP heutigen   BNetzA 
in den letzten zehn Jahren mitverfolgt hat,  kann sich darüber nicht wundern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Unter 08007277777 kann man ein Abo kündigen, selbst wenn man gar kein Abo hat... Erst wird dann "nur vier Wochen" Geld gestohlen.


----------



## BSEsel (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hallo, 

ich habe mich am Montag bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet, und über den Anruf der Firma "Geschenke Service Ltd." berichtet.

Sehr hilfreich war das Gespräch allerdings nicht. Angeblich kann die Bundesnetzagentur erst etwas unternehmen, wenn Abbuchungen über die Telefonrechnungen erfolgt sind. Dies ist bei mir ja noch nicht der Fall, da der Anruf erst am Donnerstag letzter Woche stattgefunden hat.

Was mir der gute Mann nicht erklären konnte, war, welche Art von Telekommunikations-Mehrwertdiensten ich denn bitte schön in Anspruch genommen haben soll. Ich habe keine Telefonnummer gewählt, sondern wir sind angerufen worden. Auch haben wir keine Tasten gedrückt, oder irgendeinem Vertrag zugestimmt. Er hat behauptet, schon seit 20 Jahren wäre es möglich auf diese Weise Beträge abzurechnen. Das verwundert mich doch sehr. Wofür das gute alte Telefon alles gut ist...

Ciao
BSEsel


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

GESCHENKE SERVICE LTD (Registered No 07455561)
SUITE 29 58 ACACIA ROAD, LONDON
NW8 6AG, UNITED KINGDOM
Incorporation Date     30-11-2010

wie zuvor
o.t.o. Ltd. *Suite 29, 58 Acacia Road* London, NW8 6AG

Registered no: 07430786
Registered office: Suite 29 58 Acacia Road
London
NW8 6AG
Incorporated: 05 Nov 2010
Status : LIVE

s.a.
Lottoverbund Service Ltd.
	Suite 29 58 Acacia Road
	London

	NW8 6AG

Companies House
Registration Number:	6813073

(Lottoverbund bildet wiederum die Verbindung nach Tortola, siehe posting von cicojaka)
s.a.
http://www.prcenter.de/Lottoverbund-hohe-Jackpots-zugesicherte-Gewinne.61792.html


----------



## cicojaka (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

CHAMPION SUPPORT SERVICE LTD
50 REGENT COURT
LONDON
NW8 8UN
Company Number: 07476371
Type: Incorporated
Date of Incorporation: 2010-12-22
Status: Not Analysed
Independent: Yes

Director / Stakeholder:
MARGARETTA CORPORATE SECRETARIES LTD
K***, ISMET, 1961-12-04, SUHARETE 10, KRUSHICE 23000 

Margaretta - die haben die Firmen in Cheyenne gegründet. Den Herrn Th* W* kennen wir seit Jahren.
Abzockerinzucht.


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ... Erst wird dann "nur vier Wochen" Geld gestohlen.


Wie meinsten das?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> ...es wird dann nur vierWochen Geld gestohlen...





Reducal schrieb:


> Wie meinsten das?


Ausgehend von den Informationen hier:
Wem gehört 08007277777 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00498007277777 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich


> Habe einen Anruf von einer Sarah Schmidt erhalten. Ebenfalls im Auftrag der ARD mit einem angeblichen Gewinn von einen 100 € Kosmetikgutschein, einlösbar in jedem Geschäft meiner Stadt. Zudem erhielt ich eine kostenlose Nummer (08007277777) mit einem persönlichen Code, wo ich weitere Gewinnchanchen hätte. Habe dort aber nicht angerufen. Innerhalb von 10 Tagen soll ich Post erhalten. Die Anruferin durfte nicht von mir unterbrochen werden, da sie angeblich nur eine begrenzte Zeit für den Anruf hätte.Am ende kam die Frage, ob ich noch Fragen hätte. Dazu kam es erst gar nicht, da sie schon aufgelegt hat. Ich hätte sofort auflegen sollen. Hoffe nicht, dass es noch unangenehmer wird. FINGER WEG UND SOFORT WIEDER AUFLEGEN!!!!


...kann man doch davon ausgehen, dass man unter der 0800 Informationen zu weiteren Angeboten erhält. Bei der Ansage wird einem aber die Möglichkeit eingeräumt, "das Abo zu kündigen", welches dann eben "nur vier Wochen läuft".
Das meinte ich. Denke Dir Ironietags dazu


----------



## technofreak (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Mit Gutscheinen in eine Gewinnspielfalle gelockt | MDR.DE


> Escher | MDR FERNSEHEN | 27.01.2011 | 20:15 Uhr
> Mit Gutscheinen in eine Gewinnspielfalle gelockt
> 
> Wie Verbraucher am Telefon überrumpelt werden


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hmm. Die AGB-pdf der Winfinder wurde von einer Person erstellt, die einen sehr ungewöhnlichen Namen hat. Es ist der Name einer weiblichen Verwandten der rechten Hand der Faust, die alles zu umschließen scheint...


----------



## technofreak (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...Verbraucherzentrale-Saarland;art27857,3606878


> Telefon-Abzocker machen Geschäfte im Saarland
> *Auf eine Abzock-Masche der Firma "telomax GmbH" *weist H.  J. M. aus Friedrichsthal hin. Der Telekommunikations-Dienstleister hätte die Telefongesellschaft des SZ-Leserreporters beauftragt, 79,21 Euro von dessen Konto abzubuchen, obwohl er nach eigener Aussage keine Leistung beanspruchte.
> 
> Bereits im* Dezember* hat die Verbraucherzentrale Saarland vor einer Telefon-Abzock-Masche der Firma gewarnt (wir berichteten).


Die Masche ist seit *August* 2010 bekannt. Die VZetten sind nicht mehr die schnellsten...

http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=85829


> „Wer glaubte, allein mit diesem Verbot, den Verbraucherschutz nachhaltig gestärkt zu haben, wird jetzt eines Besseren belehrt“, so R.  R., Rechtsexperte der Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen. „ Das Katze-Maus- Spiel geht weiter. *Unter neuen Artikel-/Leistungsnummern wird forsch weiter abgezockt. *


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Unter 08007277777 kann man sich 200 Gewinnspiele anhören, bei denen man angeblich eingetragen wird. Ein erster Test hat ergeben, dass zumindest einige davon bereits abgelaufen sind. 
Ist das dann eigentlich ein Mangel oder ist das Betrug?

Gewinnspiel | DVD-Forum.at - Das Entertainment Magazin

auch dabei: Bild-Gewinnspiel, Wochenspiegel, karenz.at, moviefans, schools.de, monatsgewinner.de usw
Windelpakete, Konzerttickets für alte Konzerte, Sylt-Reise, Adventskalender,...
(Mein Sohn ist beim Anhören eben eingeschlafen)


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Es ist der Name einer weiblichen Verwandten der rechten Hand der Faust, die alles zu umschließen scheint...


Die Ziehmutter?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

hast PN. Die Ziehmutter ist eher auch Ziehmutter der Gemeinten.


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

rudolstadt-lokal.de  Blog Archive  Warnung vor Telefon-Abzocke


> Kürzlich hat die Bundesnetzagentur für bestimmte Forderungen der telomax GmbH ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung verhängt. Dabei handelte es sich um fragwürdige Abbuchungen, die sich Verbraucher nicht erklären konnten. Vorausgegangen waren stets unerlaubte Werbeanrufe, bei denen die Verbraucher angeblich einen Vertrag über die Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst abgeschlossen haben sollten. Erhielt der Betroffene dann von der Telekom seine Telefonrechnung, erschienen die vermeintlichen Forderungen als “Beträge anderer Anbieter”.
> “Wer glaubte, allein mit diesem Verbot, den Verbraucherschutz nachhaltig gestärkt zu haben, wird jetzt eines Besseren belehrt”


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wem gehört 08007777727 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00438007777727 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich


> Als ich ihn fragte, ob er sich nicht schäme mit solchen Methoden für eine so unseröse Firma zu arbeiten, lachte er laut und meinte, wieso, er verdiene dabei 5000 € im Monat. Ich kündigte ihm an, dass ich auflegen werde und die Sache bei der Polizei anzeigen werde. Seine Reaktion: "Wenn Sie jetzt auflegen, kostet Sie das 300 €".


Telefonbanditen halten eine Bundesbehörde zum Narren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Ein CC in Ellwangen, soso.


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die von der Arbeitsagentur vermittelten Nachwuchs-Callagents sind oft noch nicht so richtig eingearbeitet und ungewollt zu ehrlich ...


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass die Bundesbehörde nichts tun kann:

WISO ermittelt: Teure Telefonrechnung - WISO - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:33:12 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:24:50 ----------

Warnung vor falschen Posten auf Telefonrechnungen


> Im Beitrag #192 habe ich geschildert, wie meine Schwiegermutter auf ihrer Telekom-Rechnung eine Forderung von 24,96 von telomax für Leistungsnummer 83917 vorfand.
> 
> Auf der neuen Telekom-Rechnung ist nun eine Forderung von 16,64 von telomax für Leistungsnummer 83922.


So spielt man mit Papiertigern ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass die Bundesbehörde nichts tun kann:
> 
> WISO ermittelt: Teure Telefonrechnung - WISO - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


Ohne dem WISO-Detektiuv zu nahe treten zu bwollen: Der rbb-Beitrag war viel besser 

Dubiose Gebühr auf Telefonrechnung | rbb Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg

_Sie erstattet Anzeige gegegn die Verantwortlichen der Telomax._
Das ist die Methode der _Wahl_. Jawollja.

[offtopic]
PS: Schaut Euch mal im WISO-Beitrag das Gesicht des Pressesprechers R*B* an, als der Wiso-Detektiv den silbernen Koffer öffnet. Blanke Angst. Man hat offenbar bei der BnetzA kapiert, dass die öffentlichen Medien die Wattestäbchentruppe längst nicht mehr kritiklos daherblubbern lassen. Man fürchtet dort offenbar den ein oder anderen _Frontal_angriff, gell, Herr Kurth? Kommt noch, nur Geduld!


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wie kommen eigentlich die Forderungen von nicht bei der Bundesnetzagnetur registrierten Dienstanbietern hinter nicht existenten Tarnfirmen in Übersee auf deutsche Telefonrechnungen?

Bundesnetzagentur verhängt weiteres Inkassoverbot gegen telomax GmbH: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Die telomax GmbH als "Verbindungsnetzbetreiber" macht diese Beträge dann gegenüber betroffenen Verbrauchern über deren Telefonrechnungen geltend.


Die Selbsteinstufung als "Verbindungsnetzbetreiber" halte ich für schwachsinnig.  Da fehlt es an jeder Voraussetzung:

Verbindungsnetzbetreiber ? Wikipedia

Telomax ist als Telekommunikationsdiensteanbieter registriert:

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cae...publicationFile/9931/TKDiensteanbieterPDF.pdf

Als solcher dürfen sie für eigene Dienste die Telefonrechnung belasten:

TKG - Einzelnorm

Dort steht aber nichts von Zwischeninkassoschichten oder so. Soll heißen: Wer dort Leistungen abrechnet, tut dies für eigenen Leistungen unter der eigenen ladungsfähigen Anschrift.

Wenn telomax sich Erfüllungsgehilfen für eigenen Leistungen hinter nicht nachvollziehbaren Anschriften hinzuzieht, ist das deren Sache.

Für den deutschen Telefonrechnungsempfänger ist der Dienstanbieter Ansprechpartner. Welche Subunternehmer der ins Rennen schickt, kann ihm egal sein.

Das gilt natürlich auch für die Rückforderung unberechtigt eingezogener Gebühren.

Der Verweis auf nicht existente Briefkastenfirmen ist unerheblich.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> der Wiso-Detektiv


Der Herr Sommer ermittelt - cool, fast schon wie im richtigen Leben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Reducal schrieb:


> Der Herr Sommer ermittelt - cool, fast schon wie im richtigen Leben.


Aber Herr Sommer suchte an der falschen Stelle. Er hätte am Zuger See suchen müssen, nicht am Züricher See. Dabei war er ja auch zweimal bei der Xentria - eigentlich hätte er es wissen müssen. 

"Bleiben Sie mir mit dem E. weg - der ist wie eine tausendköpfige Hydra, die immer wieder davonkommt" (O-Ton Wiso-Produktionsgesellschaft).


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Alles halb so schlimm. Ein Nachbar des Ferrari-Fahrers weiß, dass der Geschäftsführer so etwa noch zwei bis drei Jahre weitermacht und sich dann zurückzieht. Da muss sich dann die Bundesnetzagentur keinen Stress machen, wenn es von selbst aufhören wird ...

ARD Mediathek: Escher - Escher - Der MDR Ratgeber - Donnerstag, 27.01.2011 | MDR Fernsehen


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

[ir]Wo ist eigentlich dieses Foto auf der Telomax-Telefonkarte aufgenommen? (links)
Aus dem Fenster des Firmensitzes der Tortolafirmen?[/ir]


----------



## bernhard (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

test warnt - Gewinnspieldienst - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest


> *Tipp:* Wer bei telomax schon gezahlt hat – dann tauchen auf der Telekom-Rechnung die Artikelnummern 61404 oder 83917 auf –, kann das Geld zurückfordern. Musterbriefe stehen unter www.vz-nrw.de.


http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ129645127605119/link824851A.html

Die Artikelnummern variieren derzeit nach Belieben.


----------



## dvill (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.amazon.de/tag/playstation 3/forum?cdSort=newest&cdThread=Tx2L28913G92MOJ


> Und ganz wichtig ist, dass sie meine Bankverbindung braucht, damit sie das auch kontrollieren kann, als ich da ganz energisch abgelehnt hatte, wurde ich an die angebliche Chefin weiter verbunden, die mir erklärte, selbstverständlich brauche sie meine Kontodaten, das Löschen des Vertrages kostet.
> Also scheinen die nicht mehr an das Geld über die Telefonrechnung zu kommen und versuchen das jetzt über diese Masche.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> Sie haben mit PROJEKTNAME  ein Fernabsatzvertrag am TT.MM.JJJJ  abgeschlossen gemäß §312b Fernabsatzverträge. Fernabsatzverträge sind  Verträge über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von  Dienstleistungen, einschließlich Finanzdienstleistungen, die zwischen  einem Unternehmer und einem Verbraucher unter ausschließlicher  Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln abgeschlossen werden.
> Bei Fernabsatzverträgen ist die schriftliche Unterschrift nicht notwendig und in den meisten Fällen nicht möglich.
> 
> Wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung, werden diese natürlich berücksichtigen.
> ...



:wall:

PS:
Habe ich das bisher überlesen?



> Millionenchance Inc.
> 9 Pelican Drive, Road Town
> Tortola VG 1110
> British Virgin Islands
> ...



Marketing&Project
Service Inc.
Marlborough Street
P.O. Box N-4875 City
of Nassau Island of
New Providence –
Bahamas


aha, L&P
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q="fort...4875"+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=d0d1c1cadea51ecb

Lustig


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Und es geht munter weiter mit der nächsten "Leistungsnummer"! :unzufrieden:


> meine Frau ist auch ein Opfer dieser Abzocke geworden (Artikelnr. 12002), sie hat gleich am Anfang gesagt, dass sie es nicht will, trotzdem wurde ein Betrag von 19,80€ in Rechnung gestellt
> ( Verbindung vom 30.12.-31.12.2010). 1&1 hat mir eine separate Rechnung gestellt. Jedoch muss ich sagen, gestern rief ich bei 1&1 über 0721 9609 200 an, von Kundenservice keine Spur (unfreundliches Gespräch), meinten dann nur, ich soll bei der Telomax anrufen


----------



## technofreak (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> gestern rief ich bei *1&1* *****  an, *von Kundenservice keine Spur *(unfreundliches Gespräch),


Da war doch mal was > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/recht-und-gesetz/64099-wie-kuendigt-man-bei-1-and-1-a.html


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Es macht keinen Sinn, bei schmerzfreien Hotlines merkbefreiter Provider anzurufen. So etwas regelt man ausschließlich schriftlich.
Abzocke über die Telefonrechnung nach Gewinnspiel-Werbeanruf - Antispam Wiki
Angebliche Gewinnspielteilnahme: Bestreiten der Rechnung beim Telefonprovider - Antispam Wiki


----------



## dvill (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.win-service.org/index.php?page=impressum


> Champion Support Service Ltd.
> Suite 54, 464 Edgware Road
> London, NW2 1AH
> England


CHAMPION SUPPORT SERVICE LTD incorporated 22-12-2010, registered company number 07476371. Credit report, annual accounts from Companies House and free company monitoring available


> Filed on: 13-01-2011• 	DIRECTOR'S CHANGE OF PARTICULARS


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

*Last Updated On:11-Jan-2011 21:11:16 UTC
Registrant Name: F. V.
Registrant Organization: XALARA Ltd.
Registrant Street1: Suite 5, Garden City Plaza
Registrant City: City of Belmopan
Registrant State/Province: Cayo*

h**p://whois.domaintools.com/win-service.org


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Lasercrest Infrastructure (page 1 of 2)

Findet neben den bereits bekannten Millionenschweinderl-Projekten z.B. auch noch:

goldchance24.com 
infomillionenparadies.com 
deutscher-super-club.com 
millionen-traum.info

---------------

Deniss Nikiforov OY (page 1 of 1)

gewinnerservice.com	
gluecksfinder.net
win-service.org	

Da sind noch einige neue "Projektnamen" dabei.


----------



## sascha (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> Da sind noch einige neue "Projektnamen" dabei.



Tja, dann kann die Bundesnetzagentur sich ja schon mal auf neue "Leistungsnummern" freuen, mit denen sie öffentlich vorgeführt wird...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.win-service.org/index.php?page=impressum
> 
> CHAMPION SUPPORT SERVICE LTD incorporated 22-12-2010, registered company number 07476371. Credit report, annual accounts from Companies House and free company monitoring available



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...netzagentur-telefonrechnung-3.html#post330851


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

"Nachdem ich mir zur Nr. 08007277777 und Gewinn alles angehört hatte,  sollte ich alle Angaben nochmals bestätigen. Ich bat um seine Tel-Nr.,  die er mir mit 03458987634 angab."
(Halle/Saale)

@Belize:
https://www.belizenic.bz/index.php/home/whois_result?domain=xalara.bz

Anfragen in Belize:
http://www.ifsc.gov.bz/contact.html


----------



## A.J. (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Auch ich habe Post von der telomax bekommen. Also das Üblich: Widersprochen - wir sind nur Dienstleister - wenden Sie sich an Telefon Services Inc. in Wyoming :wall:

Aber zum Glück gibt´s ja das Internet. Hat der Herr Geschäftsführer C*O* doch tatsächlich noch eine Firma co-ncept GmbH. Die residiert im Hermesweg 14 in 60316 Frankfurt am Main. Und, schau einer an, der Herr O besitzt in dem Haus auch eine Eigentumswohnung.

Da sage noch einer, dass sich Telefonabzocke nicht lohnt (sagt wahrscheinlich gar keiner).

Naja, damit er sich demnächst noch eine Zweitwohnung leisten kann, habe ich seine Handynr. 017****** mal bei windienst.net, gluecksfinder.net und winfinder.com eingetragen. Vielleicht hat er ja Glück und gewinnt was...:scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wem gehört 08007277777 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00498007277777 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich


> abc meldete win-service.org mit der Nummer 08007277777 als Gewinnspiel
> 
> eingetragen am 2011-02-04 15:01:56
> 
> Angeblicher Gewinnspiel-Dienst der mit wöchentlich 9,90 € über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden soll. Eindeutig Abzocke! Laut Impessum ist Sitz der Firma in England. Auf die Telefonrechnung achten und entsprechende Leistungen Drittanbieter widersprechen!


Mit jeder Marionettenfirma geht das Katz-und-Maus-Spiel mit einer Bundesbehörde neu von vorne los.

Das Treiben muss dort beendet werden, wo abgebucht wird.


----------



## cicojaka (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Bahamas



> · Marketing & Project Service Inc. –
> 
> Company Type: International Business Corporation
> Company Number: 157897
> ...



[email protected]


----------



## dvill (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Win-Finder Telefon Abzocke ! - Falle Internet - Auktionshilfe.info


> heute wurde meine Mutter von der Firma Win Finder ( Selber sprechen die es aber am Telefon als win feinda aus ) angerufen angeblich im Namen von Otto Versand , naja wir haben uns bis dahin noch nichts gedacht da wir dort Kunden sind und öfter mal einen gutschein bekommen oder ähnliches !


Die Telefonterroristen lachen über die Hilflosigkeit unserer Bundesbehörde umd machen ungerührt weiter.


----------



## dvill (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.amazon.de/tag/playstation 3/forum?cdSort=newest&cdThread=Tx2L28913G92MOJ


> Hallo ihr lieben, ich habe gerade ein Brief, den ich vor 3 Wochen an Geschenke Service…. nach London mit Rück - Antwortschein geschickt habe, als nicht zustellbar zurück bekommen. Wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe, die Adresse war doch nicht richtig.


Schweinchen Nepperle weiß eben, wie die Geschäfte laufen ...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Schweinchen Nepperle weiß eben, wie die Geschäfte laufen ...


Aber nicht die Wattestäbchenarmee,  die läßt sich ( freiwillig oder aus Unfähigkeit?  ) vorführen...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Es wird weiter  versucht abzuzocken  >> Wem gehört 08007277777 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00498007277777 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich

Die Verbote beeindrucken   nicht im geringsten.


----------



## dvill (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die Bundesbehörde schreibt selbst: Bundesnetzagentur Pressemitteilungen


> Die Eintragsdienste werden zuvor z. B. unter dem Namen "www.win-finder.com" rechtswidrig telefonisch beworben.


Bis heute sind nicht einmal die rechtswidrig beworbenen Rufnummern gesperrt, um die Erwerbsmasche konspirativ organisierter Banditen zu stören.

Beschämend für das Land und ärgerlich für die Bürger.


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Abzocke: Telefonrechnung mit Schrecken | Bayern 1 am Vormittag | Bayern 1 | BR


> Viele Menschen stockt derzeit der Atem, wenn die Telefonrechnung eintrudelt, weil völlig überhöhte Beträge abgerechnet werden sollen. Die Juristen haben alle Hände voll zu tun.
> 
> *Rechnungsposten überprüfen*
> 
> Wenn Ihre Telefonrechnung einen zu hohen Betrag aufweist, sollten Sie die einzelnen Posten genau überprüfen. Unter dem Punkt "Beträge von Drittanbietern" rechnet beispielsweise die Firma Telomax wöchentlich 9,90 Euro ab. Wenn Sie Ihre Rechnung bezahlen, kürzen Sie die Summe um diesen Betrag.


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Reichlich Auswahl:

Google


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

SR-online: SR Fernsehen / Sendungen A - Z / bonus


> Diese Entscheidung aber, so die Telomax auf Anfrage von bonus, sei keinesfalls rechtskräftig, man befinde sich insoweit in einem laufenden Verfahren und dazu gibt es bis auf weiteres keine Auskünfte.


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

08007777727 » Wer ruft an? - whocallsyou.de


> Ein Anruf bei telomax habe ich auch getätigt und bekamm eine Antworten wie das Sie Supunternehmen sind und das Geld für AK-Consalting eintreiben und diese Firma über meine Zahlungsverweigerung informieren werden.Desweiteren habe ich über das Rechnungslegungsverbot der BNA hingewiesen.Dies stimmt nicht und Sie sind im Rechtsstreit mit der BNA bekamm ich als Antwort.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Warnung vor Telefon-Betrug | Hessen - Frankfurter Neue Presse - Frankfurt


> Warnung vor Telefon-Betrug
> ...
> Unseriöse Telekommunikationsdienstleister könnten sich über diese Position in Rechnungen einschleusen,* ohne dass der eigene – seriöse – Telefonanbieter etwas davon wisse,* warnte die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen.
> ...
> Als Dienstleister tauche häufig die Firma Telomax (Frankfurt) auf.


Der erste Satz ist vollendeter Blödsinn 

Verbraucherzentrale Hessen



> Bei Anruf Abo
> ..
> Schon seit mehreren Wochen häufen sich bei der Verbraucherzentrale Hessen die Beschwerden von Verbrauchern, die auf ihrer Telefonrechnung unter dem Punkt "Beträge anderer Anbieter" fragwürdige Positionen vorfinden. Besonders häufig von der "telo-max GmbH" aus Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/warnung-vor-telefonbetrug_rmn01.c.8656491.de.htmlVerbraucherzentrale Hessen


Der Link fürhrt nur zur Übersicht und ist deshalb nicht von Dauer.
Hier der direkte Link.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

ak-consulting? Wer oder was soll das sein???

vermutlich

AK-Consulting GmbH
Oststraße 84
40210 Düsseldorf 



> Amtsgericht Düsseldorf Aktenzeichen: HRB 60573 	Bekannt gemacht am: 15.07.2010 22:00 Uhr
> AK Consulting GmbH, Düsseldorf, Königsallee 106, 40215 Düsseldorf.*Änderung zur Geschäftsanschrift: Oststraße 84, 40210 Düsseldorf. *Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: K..., A..., Irschenberg, *04.08.1977. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: Sch..., J... Bruckmühl, *16.11.1984, einzelvertretungsberechtigt mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.



vormals: MV Consulting GmbH (Viersen, HRB 12372, AG Mönchengladbach)
http://www.taz.de/1/politik/schwerpunkt-ueberwachung/artikel/1/razzia-gegen-konto-abzocker/



> Im Skandal um die Weitergabe der Kontoverbindungen von rund 17.000 Verbrauchern  sind am Dienstagabend die Geschäftsräume der betroffenen Firma im nordrhein-westfälischen Viersen durchsucht worden. Gegen beide Geschäftsführer des Unternehmens werde wegen versuchten Betrugs und Verstoßes gegen das Datenschutzgesetz ermittelt, teilt die Staatsanwaltschaft mit.
> 
> Das betroffene Unternehmen firmiert unter der Bezeichnung MV Consulting und ist nach außen auch unter den Bezeichnungen Eurochance bzw. Europachance aufgetreten.



Noch Fragen? 
Und die Wattestäbchentruppe mitsamt der Telekom mimen das Dummchen, wie lachhaft...

s.a.
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q="mv+consulting"+viersen&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

-->
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/79321-gericht-lizenz-beruechtigtem-inkassobuero-eingezogen.html



> Das Inkassobüro "DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH" aus dem hessischen Eschborn darf keine Geldforderungen mehr erheben. Dies entschied das Verwaltungsgericht Frankfurt am Main. [...]
> Es seien Gründe bekannt geworden, die Zweifel an der "Zuverlässigkeit oder persönliche Eignung des Inkassounternehmens" aufkommen ließen. Das SWR-Magazin Ländersache berichtet unter anderem von Ermittlungen der Staatswanwaltschaft Frankfurt gegen den Geschäftsführer der "Deutschen Inkassostelle" U* P. wegen Betrugs. Die Polizei in Viersen in Nordrhein-Westfalen ermittelt gegen die "Deutsche Inkassostelle" wegen des Einzugs unberechtigter Forderung der "MV Consulting".


Gesellschafter dieser DIS war (ist?) die "Europe Holding AG", bei der F.E. "als Mitglied" ausgeschieden ist. Ob er noch Inhaber ist, dürfte zu erfahren sein...


Na also: lauter seriöse Geschäftsleute. Das Klientel, aus dem die Mehrwertbrancheninnovativlinge halt so kommen...
und die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt soll ausgerechnet hier und jetzt erfolgreich ermitteln? [loriotmode]ach![/loriotmode]
Allerfeinste Realsatire.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: K..., A..., Irschenberg, *04.08.1977


Da kann der neue GF aus der Nachbarschaft (Bruckmühl ist das Nachbarnest von Irschenberg an der bayrisch-österreichischen Grenze) beim alten GF zum Kaffee trinken vorbei kommen. Arbeiten muß er anscheinend gerade nicht, der "neue Stern am Quizhimmel"


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Da werden wohl demnächst die ersten Mahnschreiben der sich (lange ruhig verhaltenden) ZI Zentrale Inkassostelle Mainz GmbH herausgehen.

Wie schrieb U.P., der GF dieses Inkassounternehmens und gleichzeitig GF der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn, kürzlich an den Mainzer Landgerichtspräsidenten?



			
				ZI Zentrale Inkassostelle GmbH Mainz schrieb:
			
		

> Die ZI soll eine andere Art von Forderungen geltend machen. Es handelt sich hierbei um Forderungen aus der Teilnahme an Gewinnspielen. Die Grundlage dieser Forderungen sind telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge. Hier sollen uns bei Auftragserteilung die entsprechenden Mitschnitte der Telefonate zur Verfügung gestellt werden.


Ob da dann die behaupteten Telomax-"Forderungen" landen werden? 
Nachtigall ick hör dir tapsen....:smile:


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Osthessen-News


> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat inzwischen mehrfach untersagt, Rechnungsbeträge dieser Eintragungsdienste einzuziehen. Doch die Anbieter ändern einfach ihre Artikelnummern und zocken munter weiter ab. Dennoch: Für alle Forderungen der Telomax GmbH, die in mit den Artikel-/ Leistungsnummern 61404 und 83917 sowie den Produkt-IDs 11004 und 12000 bezeichnet wurden, dürfen rückwirkend ab dem 30. März 2010 weder Rechnungen gestellt noch bereits berechnete Beträge eingefordert werden.
> 
> Doch die Verbraucherbeschwerden nehmen keineswegs ab und für die Bundesnetzagentur stellt das nachträgliche Reagieren auf täglich neue Verbraucherbeschwerden eine wahre Sisyphusarbeit dar. Dass die Abrechnung von angeblichen Gewinneintragungsdiensten über die Telefonrechnung überhaupt möglich ist, verwundert nicht nur die betroffenen Verbraucher. Haben diese Leistungen doch so rein gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Telefonieren zu tun. Doch die Anbieter nutzen hier offensichtlich eine Lücke im Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG). „Diese gilt es dringend zu schließen“, fordert P. L. von der Verbraucherzentrale Hessen. „Wie die bisherige Praxis gezeigt hat, sind die Möglichkeiten der Bundesnetzagentur nur ein stumpfes Schwert. Verbote können leicht umgangen werden und es ist zu befürchten, dass die Gesetzeslücke von den schwarzen Schafen der Branche auch künftig ausgenutzt wird, um Verbrauchern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen“, so L. weiter.


Die Telefonterroristen spielen Katz-und-Maus mit der Bundesbehörde.

Das Inkassoverbot zieht nicht, die bekannten Rufnummern im Kontext unerlaubter Werbeanrufe werden nicht gesperrt und von eingeschalteten Staatsanwaltschaften hört man auch nichts.


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,674796,00.html


> Das ersichtliche Desinteresse einiger Unternehmen am seit langem gesetzlich bestehenden Verbot unerlaubter Telefonwerbung ist nicht akzeptabel. Die Vorschriften zu telefonischen Werbeanrufen gelten ohne Ausnahme.


Schön wär's.


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wem gehört 08007777727 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00438007777727 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich


> Mir wurde von der Telekom mitgeteilt,das sie wegen der immer wieder wechselnden Nummern der unseriösen Betreiber nicht unterschieden werden könne,ob es sich hierbei um gerechtfertigte Forderungen,oder um Abzocke handelt.


Also

Meine kleine Puppenwelt - Spiel&Spass - Verstecken spielen

mit einer Bundesbehörde.


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hessenschau vom 8.2.2011: Archiv | hr

Telefonabzocke ab ca. 9:25 Minuten mit AK Consulting und anderen Marionettenfirmen und einem verwirrten Behördensprecher ...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> und einem verwirrten Behördensprecher ...


    Aber dennoch hat sich Bolle
    Janz köstlich amüsiert.

PS: Die Recherche hätte sich der HR ersparen können. Die Infos  gibts  hier gratis...


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

"Gut" war immerhin, dass niemand etwas wissen darf, und wer was weiß, darf nichts sagen.

Und der umtriebige Anwalt versteht ganz einfache Fragen nicht ...


----------



## BSEsel (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Das ist doch nicht zu glauben...

Da stehen die Behörden bei einem offensichtlich geplanten B...... Gewehr bei Fuß, und behaupten sie könnten nichts machen. 

Bereits 250 Anzeigen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Unzählige weitere Betroffene werden nichts gemerkt haben, oder wehren sich nicht.

Irgendwann in einigen Monaten wird sicher etwas passieren, aber bis dahin sind bereits alle Gelder abgeschöpft, und die Täter haben bereits neue Firmen gegründet.

Deutschland ist eine Bananenrepublik geworden...Traurig, traurig...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



BSEsel schrieb:


> Deutschland ist eine Bananenrepublik *geworden.*..Traurig, traurig...


Nicht  geworden: 
*ist*  eine Bananenrepublik >> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

"Der Begriff der Abzocke bedarf der Erläuterung". Na, Herr Anwahlt, da kann ich behilflich sein: Abzocke ist, wenn man andere über den Tisch zieht, ohne dass es strafbar wäre. Was im Gegensatz zu Abzocke *Betrug* ist, das wird dem werten Herrn Geschäftsführer O. hoffentlich bald das Landgericht Osnabrück erklären. Das kann sich der Herr Anwalt dann aus der ersten Reihe anhören - und es gerne in der Familie weitergeben.

Verurteilte Abzocker darf man vielleicht auch hierzulande Betrüger nennen. Oder man muß es.


			
				Ulrich Wickert schrieb:
			
		

> Gauner muss man Gauner nennen





			
				hr schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile liegen der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt 250 Strafanzeigen vor


...ob die StA Frankfurt allerdings jemals Anklage erheben wird, das weiß allein der Wind.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Ach, die Hessen. Die bringen vielleicht Äbbelwoi und Handkäs zustande, aber kein Strafverfahren gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität.


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...ob die StA Frankfurt allerdings jemals Anklage erheben wird, das weiß allein der Wind.


Eines muss man den (Halunken) seriösen Geschäftsleuten aber lassen, mit Frankfurt haben sie sich einen durchaus respektablen Standort gewählt. Dort ist auch das zu Hause, was der Anwaltsverein 11/2010 in seiner Kritik "Vollzugsdefizit" genannt hatte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die Hessen haben eine Chance verdient, einiges gut zu machen. Und dieser Fall eignet sich dafür besonders gut. Die Wahlhessin und eloquente Ex-Dekanin der dortigen juristischen Fakultät soll doch wohl nicht in ihrem nächsten Beitrag über die deutsche Justiz ausgerechnet die StA Frankfurt so abwatschen müssen, wie die Kollegen aus Hannover und Celle


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Der Behördensprecher redete meiner Meninung nach sehr verwirrt, als er zur Rückforderung unberechtigt abgebuchter Beträge über die Telefonrechnung sprach. Man solle dann einen Anwalt einschalten.

Telefonrechnungen können korrigiert werden, wenn ein Abrechnungsfehler erst nach dem Zahlungstermin auffällt. Lastschriften können auch lange Zeit rückgebucht werden.

Der Zugriff auf die Telefonrechnung ist nur für registrierte Dienstanbieter möglich. Der in diesem Fall beteiligte Anbieter ist als deutsche GmbH greifbar. Welche Erfüllungsgehilfen für was auch immer der sich an Land zieht, ist seine Sache.

Soll heißen: Ich würde die nächste zur Zahlung fällige Rechnung um alle unberechtigten Buchungen in der Vergangenheit kürzen. Das können die Telekom und die anderen Netzbetreiber ebenso halten. Das ist der geringste Aufwand. Wer glaubt, berechtigte Forderungen zu haben, kann sich ja melden.

Uch wüsste zu gerne, was in den Schriftsätzen steht, mit denen sich telomax gegen die Bundesnetzagentur zur Wehr setzen will.

Die behaupteten Verträge kommen, wenn überhaupt, nach einem ungesetzlichen Coldcall zustande. Hier ist vom Gesetzgeber eine Strafzahlung vorgesehen.

Hoffentlich zieht jedes Gericht erst einmal diese Strafzahlung ein, bevor man sich um das Weitere kümmert. Wer die Forderung stellt, gesteht den unerlaubten Anruf selbst ein.


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Das Gesetz ist eindeutig: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cae...3425/TKGAenderungTKrechtlVorschriftenBMWi.pdf


> § 45h
> 
> Rechnungsinhalt, Teilzahlungen
> 
> (1) Soweit ein Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten für die Öffentlichkeit dem Teilnehmer eine Rechnung erstellt, die auch Entgelte für Telekommunikationsdienste, Leistungen nach § 78 Abs. 2 Nr. 3 und telekommunikationsgestützte Dienste anderer Anbieter ausweist, die über den Netzzugang des Teilnehmers in Anspruch genommen werden, muss die Rechnung dieses Anbieters die Namen, ladungsfähigen Anschriften und kostenfreien Kundendiensttelefonnummern der einzelnen Anbieter von Netzdienstleistungen und zumindest die Gesamthöhe der auf sie entfallenden Entgelte erkennen lassen.


Verlangt wird die ladungsfähige Anschrift des Anbieters der Netzdienstleistung. Auf den bekannten Abrechnungen steht dort telomax. Also sind die die Dienstleister und damit auch für die Rückzahlung unberechtigter Abbuchungen unmittelbar greifbar und zuständig.


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Weiter laut Gesetz: Bundesnetzagentur Meldepflicht


> *§ 6 Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) vom 22. Juni 2004:
> 
> Meldepflicht:*
> 
> (1) Wer gewerblich öffentliche Telekommunikationsnetze betreibt oder gewerblich Telekommunikationsdienste für die Öffentlichkeit erbringt, muss die Aufnahme, Änderung und Beendigung seiner Tätigkeit sowie Änderungen seiner Firma bei der Regulierungsbehörde unverzüglich melden. Die Erklärung bedarf der Schriftform.


Die Marionettenfirmen in Übersee sind nicht als Diensteanbieter registriert und haben laut Gesetz keinen Zugriff auf fremde Telefonrechnungen.


----------



## BSEsel (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Schönen Sonntag zusammen.

Wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe, ist die Gesetzeslage eindeutig. Die Bundesnetzagentur müsste nur danach handeln, und entsprechend gegen die Telomax GmbH vorgehen. Der Spuk wäre dann schnell beendet.

Bleibt die Frage, warum das nicht passiert? Schlafmützigkeit? Mangelnde Courage? Oder Mittäterschaft?

Und kann man die Bundesnetzagentur nicht dienstrechtlich belangen, wenn sie weiter den Sand in den Kopf stecken (frei nach Lothar Mathäus)?

Ciao
BSEsel


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



BSEsel schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage, warum das nicht passiert? Schlafmützigkeit? Mangelnde Courage? Oder Mittäterschaft?


Die BNetzA trägt unter Experten den Spitznamen Wattestäbchenarmee.  
Such dir aus, was davon am besten dazu paßt 
( IMHO eine Kombination )


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



BSEsel schrieb:


> Die Bundesnetzagentur müsste nur danach handeln, und entsprechend gegen die Telomax GmbH vorgehen. Der Spuk wäre dann schnell beendet.


Angeblich soll die Telomax ja nicht der Anbieter sein sondern ein anonymes (Schein-)Unternehmen auf den britischen Junferninseln. Die ach so seriöse seriöse Telomax ist ja nur die Schnittstelle zu den deutschen Telkos. Wers glaubt wird selig aber die BNetzA kann nicht gegen die Telomax vorgehen, da es am Nachweis mangelt, dass sie die Anbieterin ist. Das ist schon geschickt eingschädelt und die Positionierung eines Anwalts als "Schutzschild" vor den durchaus als kriminell einzustufenden Machenschaften ist für den interessierten Beobachter schon normal.

Die BNetzA müsste konkret alle derartigen Abrechnungen unterbinden, doch dagegen ist die Lobby der Telkos und Mitverdiener anscheinend viel zu stark.


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Eine Ergänzung aus  dem antispam Schatzkästlein 
Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


> Die Bundesnetzagentur gibt sich wieder einmal völlig hilflos, wenn es um die Verhinderung illegaler Abbuchungen von Telefonrechnungen geht. Ein Frankfurter "Verbindungsnetzbetreiber" bucht fleißig für nicht existente "Gewinnspieleintragungen" ominöser Firmen aus der Karibik Gelder über die Telefonrechnungen von TK-Endkunden ab. Die BNETZA sieht sich jedoch lediglich dazu in der Lage, das Abbuchen jeweils bestimmter "Leistungsziffern" zu untersagen. Diese Leistungsziffern werden von der Frankfurter Firma frei erfunden und wieder neu vergeben, sobald ein Verbot für eine bestimmte Ziffer ausgesprochen wurde - und weiter geht das Spiel wie gehabt. Wieder einmal lässt sich die BNETZA wie ein Esel vorführen. Die BNETZA hat die Problematiken des Verbraucherschutzes in der Telekommunikation nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden. Möglicherweise unterliegt sie jedoch auch dem politischen Druck seitens des zuständigen Bundesministeriums für Wirtschaft, welches auf Betreiben der Mehrwertdienst-Lobby dafür sorgt, dass der "freie TK-Markt" nicht durch angebliche Überregulierung gegängelt wird. Wie auch immer: für die BNETZA sowie für das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium hat der Verbraucherschutz in der Telekommunikation absolut keine Priorität, sondern der Schutz rechtsunkundiger TK-Endkunden wird rücksichtslos den Interessen der Mehrwertdienst- und Verbindungs"dienstleistungs"-Mafia untergeordnet.


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Reducal schrieb:


> Angeblich soll die Telomax ja nicht der Anbieter sein sondern ein anonymes (Schein-)Unternehmen auf den britischen Junferninseln.


Bitte lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...etzagentur-telefonrechnung-18.html#post332001

Das Gesetz räumt nicht als Diensteanbieter registrierten "Anbietern" NICHT den Zugriff auf fremde Telefonrechnungen ein.

Ein Diensteanbieter rechnet höchstens für sich selbst ab. Finanzagententum für dubiose Telefonterroristen ist per Gesetz nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## cicojaka (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Reducal schrieb:


> Angeblich soll die Telomax ja nicht der Anbieter sein sondern ein anonymes (Schein-)Unternehmen auf den britischen Junferninseln.


Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber auf den Jungferninsel ist kein Unternehmen. Sollten wir hier mal die Zuständigkeiten ordnen? Die Firmen ohne "registered agent" in Wyoming und Tortola? Die seltsame Firma aus Düsseldorf (von deren Geschichte um die 17000 Kundendaten der Hessische Rundfunk mal wieder nichts gewusst hat, weil er nicht so gut googlen kann wie wir...), die Firmen auf den Bahamas (deren ordnungsgemäße Registrierung wohl nur ein vorübergehender Zustand ist, der sich womöglich in diesen Stunden bereits zum Unguten ändert)...

Diese ganzen Medienvertreter sollen aufhören, ständig neue halbrecherchierte Beiträge loszulassen und sich endlich auf die Rolle der Behörden konzentrieren. Dieses andauernde Abfilmen von Fensterfronten und Briefkästen in Frankfurt oder das Gerede über Auslandsfirmen von Leuten, die davon keine Ahnung haben (im Gegensatz zu den Initiatoren) - das ist heiße Luft und das sollte man den Privatsendern überlassen. Von öffentlich-rechtlichen und von uns finanzierten Sendern erwarte ich mehr - genauso wie von dieser lächerlichen, von uns finanzierten Wattestäbchentruppe.

So. Das musste sein, sorry.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:22:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:15:39 ----------




dvill schrieb:


> Bitte lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...etzagentur-telefonrechnung-18.html#post332001(...)Finanzagententum für dubiose Telefonterroristen ist per Gesetz nicht vorgesehen.


[ir]
Entweder Du und ich und wir interpretieren das falsch, oder der Tk-Bereich ist ein wesentlich gesetzloserer Raum als das Internet. Wo bleibt die Forderung nach Vorratsdatenspeicherung bei den dubiosen Anbietern? Man würde evtl. mehr Straftaten aufklären können, wenn man alle Informationen über die Tätigkeiten dieser Anbieter speichert als durch eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung der Kundendaten. Dass man es mit Gesetzen und Regelungen nicht so genau nehmen will, erklärt die Branche ja sogar öffentlich... (siehe FST) 
[/ir]


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wirtschaftskriminalitt - Nur 30 bis 40 Prozent wehren sich gegen die Abzocke - Wirtschaft - sueddeutsche.de


> Noch Mitte des Jahres hatte die Bonner Behörde massive Defizite bei Polizei und Justiz beklagt. Die Zahl krimineller Telefonanrufe sei drastisch gestiegen, doch selbst bei großen Betrugsfällen finde "faktisch keine Strafverfolgung statt". Viele Verfahren würden "sanktionslos" eingestellt, das sei eine "untragbare Situation". Trotz der nunmehr ersten Ermittlungserfolge ist Netzagentur-Präsident Kurth weiterhin der Ansicht, dass die Bekämpfung der Telefon- Kriminalität unzureichend organisiert sei.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> Trotz der nunmehr ersten Ermittlungserfolge ist Netzagentur-Präsident Kurth weiterhin der Ansicht, dass die Bekämpfung der Telefon- Kriminalität unzureichend organisiert sei.


Falsch, Herr Kurth! Der Schutz der Kriminellen vor der (Straf-)Verfolgung ist *zu gut organisiert!*
Das fängt bei den Regeln und Gesetzen an, die die Lobby diktiert, geht weiter mit untätigen Behörden, faktisch strafvereitelnden Staatsanwälten und laschen Richtern. Eine Hängematte für Kriminelle.

In anderen Ländern ist das anders.
Die FBI-Razzia fand bei der Firma statt, die abgerechnet hat. Nicht bei deren angeblichen Kunden.


> für die BNETZA sowie für das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium hat der Verbraucherschutz in der Telekommunikation absolut keine Priorität, sondern der Schutz rechtsunkundiger TK-Endkunden wird rücksichtslos den Interessen der Mehrwertdienst- und Verbindungs"dienstleistungs"-Mafia untergeordnet.



Darüber zu berichten wäre Aufgabe der öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien!


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

DasErste.de - [Panorama] - Kampf gegen illegale Telefonwerbung soll verschärft werden


> Behördenpräsident Matthias Kurth kündigte dabei medienwirksam an, zukünftig konsequent gegen Unternehmen vorzugehen, die das Verbot unerlaubter Telefonwerbung missachteten.


"Konsequent wirkungslos" ist wohl gemeint.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



			
				Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist mir auch bekannt, dass in letzter Zeit Fälle zugenommen haben, bei denen *Betrüger *[sic!] das im Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) vorgesehene System der "Drittfakturierung" (Einziehung von *Leistungsentgelten* [sic!] anderer Anbieter über die Telefonrechnung) dazu missbrauchen, *ihnen nicht zustehende* [sic!] Geldbeträge einziehen zu lassen. Dies halte ich nicht für hinnehmbar. *Für die telekommunikationsrechtliche Regelung der "Drittfakturierung" durch das TKG ist allerdings der Bundesminister für Wirtschaft und Technologie federführend zuständig*, zu dessen Geschäftsbereich übrigens auch die von Ihnen mehrfach angesprochene Bundesnetzagentur (...) gehört.


Also: BnetzA schiebt den schwarzen Peter an die Justiz und diese schiebt ihn wieder zurück. Wenn unsere Frau Ministerin von Betrug spricht und meint, dafür sei ein Justizministerium nicht verantwortlich, finde ich das schon interessant. 
Am Ende landet der schwarze Peter in Form von Millionenschäden beim allein gelassenen Verbraucher, der dann auch noch für dumm verkauft wird


			
				StA Hannover schrieb:
			
		

> selber schuld



Wie armselig geht's noch?

Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien sollen dann bitte schön beim Wirtschaftsminister nachfragen, wenn sie "Schuldige" präsentieren wollen. Um die Briefkästen auf den karibischen Inseln kümmern wir uns schon.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wieso kümmern sich nicht endlich einmal die hessischen Finanzbehörden um die Geldbewegungen von den Konten Frankfurter "Verbindungsnetzbetreiber" hin zu den Konten dubioser und teilweise nirgends eingetragener karibischer Briefkastenfirmen aus Offshore-Steueroasen?

Aber, ach ja: Hessen. Nur Du allein.

In Hessen gilt ja oft Welpenschutz für Steuerflüchtlinge. Stichwort: Bad Homburg und die zwangsweise Frühpensionierung unliebsamer Steuerfahnder wegen "querulatorischer Persönlichkeitsstörungen".
Steuerfahnder: Affäre spitzt sich zu | Steuerfahnder-Affäre- Frankfurter Rundschau

Es wundert eigentlich, dass die Herren B. und v.W. in Limburg tatsächlich inhaftiert wurden. Immerhin ein positives hessisches Gegenbeispiel.
Aber Limburg ist nicht Frankfurt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hast Du denn die Frankfurter Behörden einmal kontaktiert? hat das *irgendjemand* gemacht?
[edit]


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Allein dieser Musterbrief ist 1900-mal gelesen worden. Er dürfte zu einigen hundert Strafanzeigen geführt haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/10203107.htm


> Wieso können solche Zocker-Dienste ihre angeblichen Leistungen überhaupt über die Telefonrechnung einfordern?
> 
> A.  S.-E.  Leitende Beraterin der Verbraucherzentrale:
> 
> Dass die Abrechnung von angeblichen Gewinneintragungsdiensten über die Telefonrechnung überhaupt möglich ist, verwundert nicht nur die betroffenen Verbraucher. Haben diese Leistungen doch so rein gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Telefonieren zu tun.* Doch die Anbieter nutzen hier offensichtlich eine Lücke im Telekommunikationsgesetz. Diese gilt es dringend zu schließen.* Wie die bisherige Praxis gezeigt hat, sind die Möglichkeiten der Bundesnetzagentur nur ein stumpfes Schwert. Verbote können leicht umgangen werden und es ist zu befürchten, dass die Gesetzeslücke von den schwarzen Schafen der Branche auch künftig ausgenutzt wird, um Verbrauchern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


So ein Quark. Die bestehenden Rechtslage reicht völlig aus. Die Wattestäbchenarmee  muß 
wenigstens mal mit den existierenden Holzschwerter zulangen.


----------



## BSEsel (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hallo zusammen,

aber die Bundesnetzagentur ist doch eine Behörde, oder? Hat der Verbraucher denn überhaupt keine Handhabe, die Bundesnetzagentur zum Handeln zu zwingen? Ich denke da an Verletzung der Dienstaufsichtspflicht, oder ähnliches. Es kann doch wirklich nicht sein, dass diese Art der Abzocke monatelang ungestört weitergehen kann...:wall::wall:

Ciao
BSEsel


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



BSEsel schrieb:


> Hat der Verbraucher denn überhaupt keine Handhabe, die Bundesnetzagentur zum Handeln zu zwingen?


So weit kommts noch! Darum ist das je eine Behörde, damit ihr niemand reingackern kann.



BSEsel schrieb:


> Ich denke da an Verletzung der  Dienstaufsichtspflicht


Diese Aufsicht hat ein Minister, nämlich der für Wirtschaft.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Gesellschafter der Telomax GmbH sind

a) der Geschäftsführer C.O.
b) ein S.S. aus Uttwil/Schweiz.

Man kennt sich (und andere Beteiligte) wohl aus gemeinsamen Inphone-Zeiten.
Liest eigentlich die BNetzA keine Handelsregistermeldungen? :unzufrieden:


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Unser Nachbar erhielt heute von der BNetzA telefonisch die Auskunft, dass der Einzug von 9,90 Euro oder ein mehrfaches davon aufgrund einer Gesetzeslücke rechtlich Bestand habe, da dies unter die Kleinstbetragregelung bis zu 10 Euro fallen würde.

Der BNetzA-Mann empfahl, die Rechnung nicht zu begleichen bzw. beim Provider zu veranlassen, dass keine Belastung erfolgt.

Man wäre dran, diesem Unternehmen und dessen vorgeschobenen Auftraggebern das Handwerk zu legen, zumal sehr viele der Opfer demenzkranke alte Leute wären, denen diese Beträge auf der Telefonrechnung überhaupt nicht auffallen würden.


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Eine Kleinstbetrugstolerierungsregelung. Würde zu Deutschland passen ...


----------



## BSEsel (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Mir ist klar, dass emotionale Reaktionen auf diese Dinge nicht weiterhelfen, aber mich überkommt die kalte Wut.

Da redet unsere Regierung ständig so, als ob ihr das Wohl hilfloser Personen am Herzen liegen würde, und diese geschützt werden müssten. Tatsächlich aber werden Gesetzte gestrickt, die es ermöglichen, genau diesen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Das läuft mit Call-In-Sendungen im Fernsehen schon seit Jahren, und wohl auch im Bereich der Telekommunikation.

Da soll sich noch einer über die zunehmende Politikverdrossenheit wundern...

Ciao
BSEsel


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



BSEsel schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass emotionale Reaktionen auf diese Dinge nicht weiterhelfen, aber mich überkommt die kalte Wut.


Die kalte Wut kann einem bereits deshalb überkommen, weil immer dieselben Typen und dieselben Anwälte diese Spielchen seit nunmehr fast zehn Jahren nahezu unbehelligt von Justiz und Politik betreiben. Man wechselt nur ab und zu mal Namen, Firmenkonstruktionen, die karibischen, osteuropäischen bzw. dubaianischen Briefkasten-"Standorte" - und es geht munter weiter!

Auch die in diese seit nunmehr August 2010 "betriebene" Geschichte involvierten Personen kennt man schon sehr, sehr lange!

Übrigens, heute in WISO:
Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, das oberste Wattestäbchen der Nation.:unzufrieden:


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

In Deutschland genießen alte, demenzkranke Personen keinen verstärkten verbraucherrechtlichen Schutz. Sie werden vom deutschen Gesetz fast so behandelt wie Menschen, die im vollen Besitz ihrer geistigen Fähigkeiten stehen und ein bestimmtes Grundwissen über ihre Rechte haben.

In Frankreich gibt es im Vergleich dazu den Rechtsbegriff des "abuse de faiblesse", übersetzt etwa: "Mißbrauch des Unterlegenen" durch aggressive Geschäftspraktiken. Dieser Begriff ist im deutschen Recht fast völlig unbekannt.

Mal ein Beispiel.
Ein Zeitschriftendrücker klingelt bei Oma Krause an der Tür. Oma Krause hat einen grauen Star und hört sehr schlecht. Der Drücker erzählt ihr die üblichen Märchen vom entlassenen Strafgefangenen etc. pp., und lässt Oma Krause ein angeblich "kostenloses Probe-Abo" für das goldene Lumpenblatt unterschreiben. Oma Krause kapiert gar nicht, worum es wirklich geht, sie denkt, es sei eine Unterschrift für einen guten Zweck, und unterschreibt mit Zitterhand. Der Drücker lässt sie auch noch unterschreiben, dass sie angeblich die Widerrufsbelehrung ausgehändigt bekommen habe. Die Durchschrift von eben dieser Belehrung und Bestätigung, die eigentlich für den Kunden vorgesehen war, nimmt er an sich und händigt sie nicht aus.

In Frankreich wäre dies gemäß des Verbraucherschutzgesetzes und des Code Civile regelrecht strafbar. Allein schon angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Drücker gegenüber einer alten Frau, die ersichtlich kaum sieht und hört, mit aller Gewalt einen "Abschluss" holt, würde man eine aggressive Geschäftspraktik unter dem Begriff des "abuse de faiblesse" sehen.

In Deutschland hätte man alle Mühe, um den Vertrag dann z.B. wegen arglistiger Täuschung oder Sittenwidrigkeit anzufechten. Gerade mit dem Begriff der Sittenwidrigkeit tut sich die deutsche Rechtsprechung äußerst schwer, hier gelten vergleichsweise hohe Hürden. Nach Meinung vieler deutscher Richter wäre Oma Krause "selbst schuld". Wenn sie nicht versteht, worum es geht, soll sie sich halt erst einmal Informationsunterlagen geben lassen und die Sache mit den Angehörigen besprechen. Solange sie jedoch als geschäftsfähig gilt, ist es in Deutschland ganz schwierig, hier mit "Sittenwidrigkeit" zu kommen. Die arglistige Täuschung wird sich mangels Zeugen regelmäßig nicht beweisen lassen.

Nach dem gleichen Schema wird dann natürlich auch bezüglich der Abzocke über die Telefonrechnung gearbeitet. Die Senioren als Zielgruppe dürften hier ideal ins Beuteschema passen. Und keiner hilft ihnen. Die lesen keine Internetforen wie dieses hier, und solange keine Angehörigen da nachschauen, hilft ihnen weder Herr Kurth von der Bundeswitzagentur noch die rosaroten/blauen/roten etc. Telefonprovider. Zuständig ist niemand, aber alle kassieren sie mit.

Ein ekelhafter Zustand, aber politisch in Deutschland nun einmal so gewollt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

in Wiso geht's um Strom, das reguliert der Kurth auch. Da wird mir angst und bange.


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Man wäre dran, diesem Unternehmen und dessen vorgeschobenen Auftraggebern das Handwerk zu legen, zumal sehr viele der Opfer demenzkranke alte Leute wären, denen diese Beträge auf der Telefonrechnung überhaupt nicht auffallen würden.


Die "Auftraggeber" sind nicht registrierte Diensteanbieter und haben per Gesetz keinen Anspruch, fremde Telefonrechnungen zu belasten.

Hier ist der Präsident der INPHONE AG: J. K. von Pfyn in Benzenschwil

Im Netzwerk findet sich der Geschäftsführer der telomax.

Die INPHONE AG vereinigt eine große Zahl an Inkassoverboten auf sich:

Bundesnetzagentur Aktuelle Hinweise
Bundesnetzagentur Aktuelle Hinweise
Bundesnetzagentur Aktuelle Hinweise
Bundesnetzagentur Aktuelle Hinweise

Der gleiche Name taucht auch hier auf: http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01805014949/2


> Das scheint eine merkwürdige Konstruktion zu sein:
> kosmetiktest.com die von der Firma BestSoft Inc., Wickhams Cay 1 Tortola, BVI im Auftrag folgenden Unternehmens: IFK AG, 1005 Country Club Avenue, Cheyenne, Wyoming 82001,USA;
> Telefon: 0180 5 014949
> Im Auftrag von
> ...



Hier im Forum ist die gleiche Firma: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...05329999-anrufe-hier-melden-2.html#post325252


> IFK AG
> 1005 Country Club Avenue
> Cheyenne, Wyoming 82001 USA
> 
> ...


Warum dauert das so lange, hier etwas mehr Licht ins Dunkele zu bringen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Dein Link ist aus mehreren Grüden interessant, weil er eine Brücke baut zwischen der Telomax und den angeblichen Auslandsfirmen.



> Das sind die aktuellsten beruflichen Stationen von J. Kr.:
> 
> Seit August 2009:
> VR-Präsident bei der INPHONE AG
> ...




Der ist aber auch nicht schlecht
http://zefix.admin.ch/WebServices/Z...=764957&parChnr=CH-170.3.027.474-7&language=1

Die Gesellschafter der Telomax.

Ich versuche jetzt aber noch eine andere Reise.

Startpunkt: IFK AG, dieses Mal aber in Zug.
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Ifk_Holding_AG_CH-170.3.027.479-4_14048556.html

Im August 2006 wurde der Geschäftsführer, F.E., ersetzt durch einen Herrn R*M*, ein damals schon knapp 80jähriger Herr.

Diesen findet man auch im Zusammenhang mit einer Firma "Interglobe". Und im Zusammenhang mit einer "Partnerpages AG", die wiederum direkt nach Heppenheim führt. Oder fürth.

Dann landet man ja auch wieder beim Telomax-GF.
Das ist kaum mehr verständlich rüberzubringen und leider, leider, leider,... ist ja der nette Herr W. aus Heppenheim vom LG Osnabrück auf skandalöseste Weise aus der Anklageschrift gekickt worden. Ein bitteres Opfer, um wenigstens O., T. und R. den Prozess machen zu können. Wann denn nun eigentlich, Osnabrück???


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die Hilflosigkeit der Bundesbehörde ermuntert zum Weitermachen:

Wem gehört 091113137319 aus Nürnberg | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 004991113137319 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich


> Zur Sicherheit für den Angerufenen (?!) wird eine Tonbandaufnahme gemacht, in der dann schnell und undeutlich geredet wird. Dann war die Rede von einem Gewinn über einen Gutschein für Kosmetik für 100 Euro und die Teilnahme von weiteren Gewinnspielen. Unter der Nr. 08006166666 und im Internet auf der Seite "www.glueck-???.de" könne man sich informieren oder registrieren oder entregistrieren. Dann wurde von ihm nochmal alles vorgelesen und plötzlich war von 9,90 Euro pro Woche die Rede, die mit der Telefonrechnung abgebucht würden. Das ging alles so schnell, das man gar nicht mehr zu Wort kam. Bevor ich noch was erwiedern konnte, hatte er schon tschüs gesagt und aufgelegt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Tacheles Forum: Re: Jobangebot Telefonwerbung


> Die betrügerischen Anrufe wurden mit diesen beiden Nummern angezeigt:
> 0038649800832 (Slowenien!) und 091113137319.



Netzbetreiber ist
BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG
Barthstr. 22
80339 München


----------



## dvill (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Neue "Auftraggeber" ???: http://gluecks-pilz.net/index.php?page=impressum


> Creative Plus Werbeagentur GmbH
> Oskar-Pirlo-Straße 23
> A-6330 Kufstein
> Österreich
> ...


----------



## dvill (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Der Fall sieht irgendwie anders aus: CREATIVE PLUS Werbeagentur GmbH, Kufstein, Tirol - FirmenABC.at


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Es tut sich (mal wieder) was in Sachen Telomax:

Bundesnetzagentur Informationen zu Rufnummernmissbrauch und unerlaubter Telefonwerbung


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

50 auf einen Streich, langsam nehmen die Fahrt auf


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Naja, bis die fünfstelligen Produkt-IDs alle sind, dürfte es noch Jahre dauern. Danach kann man ja zu sechsstelligen übergehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Da werden (Ex-) Inphone-Georgie & Co. aber not amused sein...:smile:


----------



## technofreak (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Teleton schrieb:


> 50 auf einen Streich, langsam nehmen die Fahrt auf


Jeder Kleingärtner weiß, dass es nichts bringt Unkraut oberflächlich  abzuzupfen. 

Nur mit Stumpf und  Stiel rausreißen bringt auf Dauer Erfolg.


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> Naja, bis die fünfstelligen Produkt-IDs alle sind, dürfte es noch Jahre dauern. Danach kann man ja zu sechsstelligen übergehen.


Du must die Steigerungsrate sehen. Von 4 auf 50. Nächste Runde dann 600 dann 7000 dann 80.000.


----------



## technofreak (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Teleton schrieb:


> Du must die Steigerungsrate sehen. Von 4 auf 50. Nächste Runde dann 600 dann 7000 dann 80.000.


Wovon träumst du nachts?  

Nochmal: Nur mit Stumpf und Stiel rausreißen bringt auf Dauer Erfolg.


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



technofreak schrieb:


> Wovon träumst du nachts?  :rolleyes


Von Statistik :sun:


----------



## bernhard (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Teleton schrieb:


> Du must die Steigerungsrate sehen. Von 4 auf 50. Nächste Runde dann 600 dann 7000 dann 80.000.


Wenn pro Zahlbürger eine individuelle Nummer verwendet wird, werden nur die mit Inkassoverbot belegt, für die der Betroffene die Bundesnetzagentur einschaltet.

Das sind nicht mehr als 5%. Also besser steuerfrei auf den BVI als hier Mehrwertsteuer zahlen.

Am besten sind also Einmal-Zahlwörter. Damit wird die Bundesbehörde komplett zum Narren gehalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die offizielle BNetzA-Presseerklärung:


> Präventiv wurde zudem für 45 weitere Produkt-IDs bzw. Artikel-/Leistungsnummern ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot ausgesprochen. Die entsprechenden Produkt-IDs bzw. Artikel-/Leistungsnummern ließen anhand ihres Produkttextes den Rückschluss zu, dass sie für die Abrechnung der genannten Entgelte verwendet werden könnten.


Und das Highlight:


> "Durch unsere jetzige Entscheidung wird der Verbraucher umfassend vor den unlauteren Geschäftspraktiken geschützt. Wir wollen nicht warten, bis die gleichen unseriösen Geschäftsmodelle mit noch nicht verwendeten Produkt-IDs bzw. Artikel-/Leistungsnummern fortgesetzt werden. Das präventive Eingreifen verhindert den erneuten Missbrauch. Die Unterbindung der Zahlungsströme zu den Verantwortlichen ist das effektivste Mittel, um das Modell unattraktiv zu machen", betonte Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur.



Bundesnetzagentur Presse


----------



## dvill (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die Bundesnetzagentur lässt die Bürger von Schilda alt aussehen.

In meiner Vorstellung ist das vergleichbar damit, dass man notorischen Taschendieben einzeln sortiert nach Farbe, Größe und Schnitt die Hosenmerkmale verbietet, aus denen sie keine Geldbörsen fischen dürfen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wieso schalten sie nicht der Telomax die Nummern ab? Die Engländer, Franzosen oder Amerikaner hätten es längst gemacht. Und in den USA wäre der Herr O. jetzt orangefarben gekleidet...

Abzocker haben in Deutschland Welpenschutz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Neue "Auftraggeber" ???: http://gluecks-pilz.net/index.php?page=impressum


Komische Sache. Ein Kufsteiner Walschützer?

http://www.creative-online.at/creativeplus/product_info.php?info=p8_Ueber-Creative-Plus.html


> Und dabei denken wir an Werbung mit Klasse. Die bessere Idee, das bessere Konzept, die bessere Strategie. Die professionelle Umsetzung setzen Sie ohnehin voraus. Corporate Identity setzt ihr Unternehmen ins rechte Licht.


Klingt nicht wirklich nach einem esoterischen Walfänger. 
Oder doch?
Oder wie?

rätselhaft.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

M.M. aus Kufstein, neues Mitglied einer Parallelgesellschaft?
Werden wir verarscht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Zufallsschnappschuss. Google lügt nicht


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Bundesnetzagentur Pressemitteilungen


> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat jetzt ihr Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für bestimmte Forderungen der telomax GmbH erweitert. Das Verbot wurde gegenüber dem Unternehmen und sämtlichen betroffenen Netzbetreibern ausgesprochen, über deren Telefonrechnungen die telomax GmbH Verbrauchern unter den Produkt-IDs 12001 bis 12007 Entgelte für Gewinnspieleintragsdienste berechnet, die von Drittfirmen erbracht werden sollen.


Das heißt doch schon mal zweierlei:

1) Telomax ist Forderungssteller.

Der Dummschwatz von "reinen Finanzdienstleister" ist also unerheblich.

2) Die Marionettenfirmen aus Übersee sind "Drittfirmen", die telomax als Erfüllungsgehilfen für was auch immer unterbeauftragt.

Das ist prinzipiell schon mal gut so.

Es bleibt die Frage, warum die Rückforderung unberechtigter Abbuchungen vom Forderungssteller so kompliziert sein soll. Die Firma telomax ist in Deutschland greifbar. Wie soll das ein Problem sein, wenn geschädigte Verbraucher ihr Geld zurück wollen?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bundesnetzagentur bittet die Verbraucher auch weiterhin, sie über derartige Forderungen zu informieren. *Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass Entgelte für diese Eintragsdienste in vergleichbarer Form geltend gemacht werden.*


Die Bundesnetzagentur erklärt damit öffentlich ihre Hilflosigkeit

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/42554/0/Geldhahn-zu-Netzagentur-straft-Telomax-ab


> Geldhahn zu: Netzagentur straft Telomax ab
> ...
> Die Bundesnetzagentur bittet die Verbraucher auch weiterhin, sie per Telefon oder Internet über solche Forderungen zu informieren, um unseriösen Dienstleistern Schritt für Schritt den Hahn abzudrehen.


Einfach nur peinlich


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur für die Verhinderung von Einbruchsdiebstählen zuständig wäre, dann würde sie "Bundeseinbruchsverhinderungsagentur" heissen und in etwa folgende Pressemitteilung herausgeben:



> Die Bundeseinbruchsverhinderungsagentur (BEVA) hat dem Einbrecher Erwin Klawuttke ein rückwirkendes Einbruchsverbot bezüglich des Anwesens Sophienstr. 123 erteilt.
> 
> Sollte ein Einwohner einen Einbruchsdiebstahl durch Herrn Klawuttke in anderen Anwesen der Sophienstraße bzw. anderer Straßen zu beklagen haben, so bittet die BEVA, sie hiervon unverzüglich in Kenntnis zu setzen, welche Hausnummer von diesem Diebstahl betroffen war. Die BEVA wird gegenüber Klawuttke auch für diese Hausnummer umgehend ein rückwirkendes Einbruchsverbot aussprechen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Bundesnetzagentur erklärt damit öffentlich ihre Hilflosigkeit
> 
> Geldhahn zu: Netzagentur straft Telomax ab - onlinekosten.de
> 
> Einfach nur peinlich


Kurths traurige Truppe hat noch niemals belegen können, dass Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote bei den Betrügern mehr Schaden angerichtet hätten als eine Beuteschrumpfung. Kein Mensch weiß, wie viele ergaunerte Millionen in den letzten Jahren geflossen sind. Die BNetzA behauptet, dass die Betrüger nicht daran verdsienen und jeder glaubt es denen, ohne dass es belegt wäre.

Warum liefen die 0900-Gewinnanrufswellen weiter trotz Rechnungslegungs- und Inakssoverbot? Weil es sich weiterhin gelohnt hat, alles andere anzunehmen wäre weltfremd.

Warum hinterfragt keiner diesen BNetzA-Müll?


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Abzocke am Telefon: Immer wieder neuer Kummer mit der Nummer - Abendzeitung München


> Die Drahtzieher nutzen eine Lücke im deutschen Telekommunikationsgesetz. Sie treten als Telekommunikationsdienstleister auf und lassen ihre Forderungen einfach über Branchengrößen wie die Telekom eintreiben. Die Bundesnetzagentur versucht, diese Abrechnung zu unterbinden. Die Schwachstelle bleibt aber bestehen. „Die Verbote können leicht umgangen werden”


Telekommunikationsdienstleister gemäß Gesetz sind höchstens die Firmen, die entsprechend registriert sind.

Banditen aus Übersee gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Telefonabzocke: Dreiste Masche mit angeblichen Verträgen - SWR Fernsehen :: MARKTCHECK :: Multimedia | SWR.de


> Die Behörden haben lange Zeit nichts unternommen. Die Bundesnetzagentur ist zuständig für die Kontrolle des Telekommunikationsmarktes, reagierte aber erst, nachdem Telomax schon monatelang Telefonkunden um ihr Geld erleichtert hat.
> Die Behörde verbietet jedoch Telomax nicht grundsätzlich das abkassieren, sondern zunächst nur die Verwendung bestimmter Telefonnummern.
> 
> Doch Telomax ändert einfach die verbotenen Nummern und kassiert weiter. Es dauert Wochen, bis die Behörde den Trick durchschaut.


----------



## technofreak (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Telefonabzocke: Dreiste Masche mit angeblichen Verträgen - SWR Fernsehen :: MARKTCHECK :: Multimedia | SWR.de


> Die Telekom scheint es solchen Firmen einfach zu machen. Sie bekommt sogar Provision, wenn sie für Telomax Geld einzieht.
> MARKTCHECK gegenüber rechtfertigt sich der Telefonriese, er sei gesetzlich dazu gezwungen.


Das ist schlichter Nonsense  bzw  dreist  gelogen. Die dubiose Rolle der Telekom ( und anderer Provider ) wird viel zu wenig hinterfragt   auch von den Medien.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die Telekom (und auch die anderen beteiligten TK-Provider) sagt bezüglich des angeblichen Fakturierungszwangs für derartige Drittleistungen die Unwahrheit. Es gibt diesen Fakturierungszwang bezüglich dieser Telomax-"Leistungen" nicht.

Die Frage ist nur, ob es einfach nur daran liegt, dass sie das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht kennen oder nicht kennen wollen - oder ob sie ganz bewusst die Unwahrheit sagen, entweder aus Bequemlichkeit ("Soll doch die BNETZA das richten..."), oder aus reinem Opportunismus bzw. weil sie sich evtl. Provisionen aus der Fakturierung nicht entgehen lassen wollen (falls es die überhaupt gibt).

Sofern die Telekom keine Provisionen für die Fakturierung erhält, ist die Weigerung, dieses Possenspiel zu beenden, doppelt unverständlich. Denn einerseits leidet die Telekom unter der Rufschädigung mit, andererseits dürften die vielen Einsprüche und Reklamationen inzwischen einiges an Zeiteinsatz im Beschwerdemanagement und bei den Hotlines kosten (und die Telomax zahlt diese Zeit ganz sicher nicht).

Tatsache ist: aus dem TKG lässt sich ein Fakturierungszwang für Dienstleistungen, die nicht TK-gestützt sind (darauf kommt es hier nämlich an!), nicht herleiten. Im Gegenteil.

Maßgeblich sind § 21 Abs. 7 TKG Buchst. a) und b):


> a) Soweit der Endnutzer mit anderen Anbietern von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit nicht etwas anderes vereinbart, ist ihm eine Rechnung vom Rechnungsersteller zu erstellen, die unabhängig von der Tarifgestaltung auch die Entgelte für Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen, Leistungen nach § 78 Abs. 2 Nr. 3 und *telekommunikationsgestützte* Dienste anderer Anbieter ausweist, die über den Netzzugang des Endnutzers in Anspruch genommen werden. Dies gilt auch für Entgelte für während der Telefonverbindung übertragene Berechtigungscodes, wenn diese ausschließlich Dienstleistungen zum Gegenstand haben. Die Zahlung an den Rechnungsersteller für diese Entgelte erfolgt einheitlich für die gesamte in Anspruch genommene Leistung wie für dessen Forderungen.
> 
> b) Eine Verpflichtung zur Rechnungserstellung kann nicht auferlegt werden für zeitunabhängig tarifierte Leistungen im Sinne von Buchstabe a Satz 1 und 2 mit Entgelten über 30 Euro (ab dem 1. Januar 2008 über 10 Euro), zeitabhängig tarifierte telekommunikationsgestützte Dienste und Leistungen nach Buchstabe a Satz 2 jeweils mit Entgelten über 2 Euro pro Minute sowie für alle Dienste, für die ein Legitimationsverfahren erforderlich ist. Eine Verpflichtung zur Reklamationsbearbeitung der für Dritte abgerechneten Leistungen, zur Mahnung und zur Durchsetzung der Forderungen Dritter kann ebenfalls nicht auferlegt werden.


Was ein TK-gestützter Dienst ist, wird im TKG ganz eindeutig und unmißverständlich legaldefiniert:


			
				§3 TKG Begriffsbestimmungen Ziff. 25 schrieb:
			
		

> "telekommunikationsgestützte Dienste"
> Dienste, die keinen *räumlich und zeitlich trennbaren Leistungsfluss* auslösen, sondern bei denen die Inhaltsleistung noch während der Telekommunikationsverbindung erfüllt wird;



Selbst wenn die Telomax also behaupten würde, dass angeblich ein kostenpflichtiger "Code" übermittelt werde, so liegt der Gesamtpreis für die "Dienstleistung" deutlich über dem erlaubten Limit. Soweit bekannt, wird aber während der Werbegespräche nicht einmal irgendein Berechtigungscode übermittelt.
Eine tk-gestützte Dienstleistung ist hier mithin beim besten Willen nicht anzunehmen. Die "Gewinneintragung" - welche auch immer - ist keine Dienstleistung, die an TK-Einrichtungen in irgendeiner Form gebunden wäre.
Die albernen, angeblich stattfindenden "Gewinnspieleintragungen" der karibischen Geisterfirmen (sofern es diese Eintragungen überhaupt gibt...) sind unstreitig "Leistungen", die weder einen zeitlichen noch einen räumlichen Bezug zu dem Telefonanruf haben. Dazu kommt noch, dass nicht einmal der TK-Endkunde selbst eine Verbindung ins Netz der Telomax angewählt haben muss, damit die Abbuchung ausgelöst wird. Beim Vorgang dieser Fakturierungen ist also für die Telekom in keiner Hinsicht prüfbar, ob der TK-Endkunde überhaupt wissentlich und willentlich irgendeine TK-gestützte Leistung in Anspruch genommen hat. Es geht hier noch nicht einmal um Telefonsex (da wird ja tatsächlich ein Telefonnetz für die Durchführung der Dienstleistung benutzt).

Mithin handelt es sich bei den ominösen "Dienstleistungen" in keiner Hinsicht um TK-gestützte Dienste.
*Ein Fakturierungszwang kann daher der Telekom nicht entstehen.*

Die Telekom lässt es trotzdem freiwillig zu, dass völlig sachfremde Leistungen über die TK-Rechnung inkassiert werden. Meines Erachtens schließt der Endkunde mit der DTAG aber einen Vertrag *zur Nutzung von Telefon* (und Internet). Er beauftragt damit die T-Com, ein Rechnungskonto zu führen, das für die Abrechnung der Verbindungsentgelte sowie für tk-gestützte Leistungen dritter Parteien bestimmt ist.

Ich wüsste aber nicht, dass der Endkunde in seinem TK-Vertrag die DTAG dazu ermächtigt, Rechnungen für das Absingen von Alle-Meine-Entchen auf dem Bahnhofsklo von Buxtehude zu erstellen. Sondern die Rechnungen sind für das bestimmt, was mit dem Telefonanschluß und seiner Nutzung auch zu tun hat. Telefonieren - und nichts anderes.

Wenn die Telekom trotzdem sich weiterhin für diese Geschäftsmodelle mit einspannen lässt und mithilft, den Verbraucher zu schädigen, dann zeigt dies, dass der Telekom der Schutz des TK-Endkunden vor unlauteren Geschäftsmodellen und vor Missbrauch der Fakturierung wurstegal ist. Es wird keine Rücksicht insbesondere auf alte Leute genommen, die nicht wissen, wie sie sich gegen die Abbuchungen dieses ekelhaften Zirkels wehren sollen - solange keine Angehörigen betreuend sich die Sache mit anschauen.

Erst plündert der Wiener Gewinnbimmler-Zirkel den Rentnern die Girokonten, jetzt macht das Millionenferkel über die Telefonrechnungen weiter. Und die Telekom macht treuherzig den Steigbügelhalter. Und der Esel namens Bundeswitzagentur steht daneben und schaut strohmampfend zu.

Obwohl er auch ganz anders könnte, denn da heißt es in § 21 Abs. 7 TKG Buchst. d):


> Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit haben dem Rechnungsersteller gegenüber *sicherzustellen, dass ihm keine Datensätze für Leistungen zur Abrechnung übermittelt werden, die nicht den gesetzlichen oder den verbraucherschutzrechtlichen Regelungen entsprechen.* Der Rechnungsersteller trägt weder die Verantwortung noch haftet er für die für Dritte abgerechneten Leistungen.



Mit anderen Worten:
Laut TKG hat die Telomax als Anbieter von TK-Dienstleistungen bzw. Verbindungsnetzbetreiber sicherzustellen, dass keine Datensätze für nicht TK-gestützte Leistungen an die Telekom übermittelt werden.
Wenn die Telomax gegen diese ausdrückliche Auflage des TKG verstößt, dann ist ihr m.A.n. die Drittfakturierung insgesamt zu verbieten.

Wenn die BNETZA diese Möglichkeit nicht wahrnimmt, dann ist sie ebenfalls Steigbügelhalter skrupelloser Machenschaften. Die Vermutung, dass sie es nicht besser kann, weil sie einfach nur zu dämlich ist, macht es nicht besser.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hervorragende  Analyse 

Fragt sich , warum die Medien,  Verbraucherzentralen und Politiker  diesen haarsträubenden  
Mißstand und  Mißbrauch des Abrechnungssystem der Telekom, der diese Form der Abzocke
 überhaupt ermöglicht, nicht krasser und deutlicher anprangern.

etwa Angst vor dem Rosa Riesen?


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die lesen alle das TKG nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die lesen alle das TKG nicht.


Selbst wenn sie es lesen würde, würden sie es nicht verstehen. 

Warum alle Beteiligten, die durch nichts gestützte  Behauptung der Telekom, dass sie "gesetzlich"
 dazu verpflichtet sei, vollkommen sachfremde  "Dienstleistungen" einzukassieren  
von Medien und  Verbraucherzentralen so völlig kritiklos hingenommen wird  und auch bei der BNetzA
 nicht im mindestens  hinterfragt  wird, könnte etwas mit dem Geist der alten Deutschen Bundespost
zu tun haben, der immer noch  über der Telekom "wallt" obwohl sie  längst ein rein 
privatwirtschaftliches Unternehmen  geworden ist 

Die ehemalige Deutsche Reichspost später Deutsche Bundespost  war eine Behörde  und  
was von ihr  "verlautbart" wurde,  war sakrosanktes und unumstößliches  Gesetz.
 Diese Untertanendenke   scheint  immer noch in den Gehirnen  vieler Bürger inklusive 
der eigenen Rechtsabteilungen der Telekom festzusitzen und   daher werden solche
 Behauptungen   nicht mal  im Ansatz bezweifelt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

"Telomaxen" findet auch in anderen Ländern statt. Nur gehen diese Länder anders damit um:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/64090-minnesota-fbi-razzia-wegen-telefonbetrug.html
Vielleicht verhalten sich einige mitverdienende Unternehmen in Deutschland deshalb so, wie sie sich verhalten, weil sie - im Gegensatz zu US-Firmen - keine Folgen daraus fürchten müssen...

"telomaxen" ~ "LEC billing"


> What is LEC Billing?
> LEC stands for Local Exchange Carrier and refers to local telephone company that provides local services and long distance service. LEC billing allows us to bill through these services in order to place charges on the customer’s telephone bill.



hier: Geblubber, dort: FBI-Razzia


----------



## technofreak (19 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vielleicht verhalten sich einige mitverdienende Unternehmen in Deutschland deshalb so, wie sie sich verhalten, weil sie - im Gegensatz zu US-Firmen - keine Folgen daraus fürchten müssen...


Streiche  das Wort "vielleicht"


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Geht irgendwie nicht zur Zeit: Google


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Gewinnspiele: Verbot der Rechnungslegung


			
				Compliance-Magazin.de vom 21.02.11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bundesnetzagentur: Abrechnungsverbot von unerlaubt beworbenen Gewinnspieleintragsdiensten erweitert
> "Durch unsere jetzige Entscheidung wird der Verbraucher umfassend vor den unlauteren Geschäftspraktiken geschützt. Wir wollen nicht warten, bis die gleichen unseriösen Geschäftsmodelle mit noch nicht verwendeten Produkt-IDs bzw. Artikel-/Leistungsnummern fortgesetzt werden. Das präventive Eingreifen verhindert den erneuten Missbrauch. Die Unterbindung der Zahlungsströme zu den Verantwortlichen ist das effektivste Mittel, um das Modell unattraktiv zu machen", betonte Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur.


Fragt sich, warum die Telekom  behauptet, unseriösen Geschäftsmodellen dienen zu müssen.
Ohne diesen Zuträgerdienst gäbe es das ganze Geschäftsmodell nicht. 


> Die Bundesnetzagentur bittet die Verbraucher auch weiterhin, sie über derartige Forderungen zu informieren. Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass Entgelte für diese Eintragsdienste in vergleichbarer Form geltend gemacht werden.


Kasperletheater pur.

http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...mer.d45cc15c-7531-4645-85e0-9e3f4555f31c.html


> Gleichzeitig muss an Telomax geschrieben und der Forderung widersprochen werden.


Ein Musterbeispiel schwachsinniger Berichterstattung


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Geht irgendwie nicht zur Zeit: Google


Offenbar dauert die tel-and-pay-"Störung" noch an:


> Die Webseite kann nicht gefunden werden
> Ein DNS-Fehler ist aufgetreten. Server kann nicht gefunden werden. Der Link ist möglicherweise beschädigt.


Neue "Firma" - neues "Glück"?
Oder man verschiebt auf einen Offshore-Server? Fragen über Fragen!
Registriert ist die Domain ja noch (auf die Telomax GmbH natürlich).


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Fast jede Firma des Herrn C*O* erzählt eine eigene Geschichte. Unter anderem die Geschichte des Hermesweg 14 in Frankfurt/Main



			
				Beatles schrieb:
			
		

> _half of what I say is meaningless, but I say it just to reach you, J[oueeeeel]uuuulia_


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Offenbar dauert die tel-and-pay-"Störung" noch an:


Die Geldflüsse fließen jedenfalls: http://www.amazon.de/tag/playstation 3/forum?cdSort=newest&cdThread=Tx2L28913G92MOJ


> Antwort auf einen früheren Beitrag vom 21. Februar 2011 23:03 CET
> 
> Hallo , melde mich auch wieder, da ich nun meine 2. Telefonrechnung erhalten habe . Auch da waren wieder Forderungen von Telomax drauf, die ich natürlich nicht mit bezahlt habe, sondern nur die wirklichen Telefonkosten. Von Telomax habe ich trotz zweier Einschreiben noch keine Post erhalten.


----------



## bernhard (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Telekom: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen telomax - onlinekosten.de


> Der Bonner Konzern hat beim Landgericht Bonn eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen den nach ihren Angaben "zweifelhaften Anbieter" erwirkt. Die Telekom kündigt zudem den Abrechnungsvertrag, der die Fakturierung und das Inkasso für telomax regelt. Damit werden keine weiteren Forderungen mehr über die Telekom-Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.
> 
> *Telekom kündigt Abrechnungsvertrag fristlos*
> 
> Telekom-Kunden hatten Forderungen von telomax auf ihrer Telefonrechnung nicht nachvollziehen können. Inzwischen hätten Kunden zudem eidesstattlich versichert, dass sie keinen Vertrag mit telomax abgeschlossen haben. Auf der Grundlage der einstweiligen Verfügung gegen telomax hat die Telekom schließlich die fristlose Kündigung des Abrechnungsvertrags bekanntgegeben. Dem Frankfurter Unternehmen steht es aber noch frei, Rechtmittel gegen die Verfügung einzulegen.


Die Telekom-News: http://www.telekom.com/dtag/cms/content/dt/de/994044


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Und für diese  "umwälzende" Erkenntnis  haben die über ein halbes Jahr  gebraucht? 

Seit August 2010 war/ist  das Abzocktheater bereits bekannt.


----------



## technofreak (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Telekom sperrt Telefon-Abzocker Telomax - Business | News | ZDNet.de


> Telekom sperrt Telefon-Abzocker Telomax
> ...
> Die Telekom ist *nach eigener Aussage* vertraglich verpflichtet, auf Basis des Telekommunikationsgesetzes Leistungen Dritter über ihre Telefonrechnungen einzuziehen.


Nicht nach dem  Wortlaut des Gesetzes  >> Warnung vor falschen Posten auf Telefonrechnungen


----------



## dvill (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Immer mehr Telefonbetrug - Fahndung meist vergebens - Service - sueddeutsche.de


> Die Staatsanwälte stellen ihre Ermittlungen gegen Telefonbetrüger in zwei von drei Fällen ergebnislos ein, weil sie den Täter nicht ausfindig machen können, berichtete die «Süddeutsche Zeitung» (Samstag) unter Berufung auf einen Bericht des Bundesjustizministeriums. In einem weiteren Zehntel bis Fünftel der Fälle könne der Tathergang laut dem Bericht nicht ermittelt werden.


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/geld/betrug-per-telefon-ganz-ueble-nummern-1.1065157


> Am häufigsten wird mit Gewinnspielen betrogen


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> Das Ministerium hatte eine Umfrage bei der Bundesnetzagentur, den  Bundesländern sowie bei Verbraucher- und Wirtschaftsverbänden gemacht.


...und zwar laut Aussage der Frau Ministerin lediglich für 2009/2010. Da sind Dutzende eingestellte Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Pingbetrug usw. nicht enthalten...
Wir haben hier im Forum sicher über 20 Pingwellen erlebt und nur eine einzige wurde "durchermittelt". Der Rest wurde mit teils peinlichen Verrenkungen beerdigt. Hannover, Mannheim, Celle,...


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Noch so ein konspirativer Briefkasten: Site report for gewinnspielverbund.com


> In der Gewinnspielbranche gibt es viele schwarze Schafe. Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich diese Zahl durch die unermüdliche Arbeit vom Gewinnspielverbund bereits minimiert. Durch unser Zertifikat wird den Gewinnspielteilnehmern sofort verdeutlicht, ob es sich um einen seriösen, zertifizierten Anbieter handelt.
> 
> Nur vertrauenswürdige Anbieter erhalten unser Zertifikat. Der Gewinnspiel- verband übernimmt dabei als Treuhandservice auch die Funktion der Gewinnausschüttung und gibt dadurch eine Garantie für alle Teilnehmer.





> gewinnspielverbund.com
> 
> GV Treuhand Service AG
> World Trade Center
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Quam Maxime Holding AG, Zug

s.a.
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/swiss_einkaufsgemeinschaft_ag_CH-170.3.027.958-2.htm


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Quam Maxime Holding AG, Zug
> 
> s.a.
> Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG, Cham



Hat man doch nun tatsächlich wieder den alten Dr. Abzock ausgemottet, der von BIZZ Kohle wollte für ein Interview! :-D
(Schweizer Googleseite, da auf der deutschen Seite aus "Rechtsgründen" mittlerweile einiges verschwunden ist!)


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Neu ist der Briefkasten ja nicht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58456-vorsicht-vor-lottoverbund-com-6.html#post289082

Die stellen aber das "securewin"-Logo der Telefonterroristen.


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

ZVW - Nicht Jugendfrei


> Die Ausreden von Telomax, sie würden nur im Auftrag die Gebühren erheben und nichts mit den Anbietern und deren Angeboten zu tun haben, will sie jedoch nicht gelten lassen: „Nach der 100. Beschwerde zählt dieses Argument irgendwann nicht mehr.“


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> „Die Politik sollte da dringend was tun“, findet er.


macht sie doch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...lefonbetrug-oder-bla-bla-mit-bundesadler.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Tante Google führt auch noch zum (fast vergessenen) Dr. Abzock, der jetzt wieder "reaktiviert" wird! :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Ist IMHO nicht mehr als das Nachernten von alten  Feldern, um die letzten 
übriggebliebenen Halme = User die in fünf Jahren absolut  nichts mitbekommen 
haben  einzusammeln.

Für neue Ferraris reicht das nicht mehr, eher  für ein paar Tankfüllungen


----------



## dvill (1 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Was läuft? Wem gehört 032223320581 aus | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 004932223320581 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Telefonbetrug: Vorsicht vor neuer Abzocke

oh jeh!


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Echt zeitnahe Information ...

[ironie off]


----------



## dvill (13 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Das Logo der BNetzA ist neuerdings wohl entfernt worden:

site:telomax.de - Google-Suche


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Im Cache vom 1.3. ist es bereits nicht mehr vorhanden.


> Dies ist der Cache von Google von [noparse]http://www.telomax.de/[/noparse]. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Abbild der Seite, wie diese am 1. März 2011 22:51:37 GMT


Entweder  ist man "geleidigt" weil die  BNetzA sich zu Schritten gegen den Laden aufgerafft 
hat oder die BNetza hat es selber dem Laden verboten damit hausieren zu gehen.


----------



## dvill (13 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.teltarif.de/betrug-telef...lka-verbraucherzentrale-recht/news/41995.html


> *Und Verbraucherschützer bilanzieren: "Moderne Form der Landplage"*
> 
> Oft für zwielichtige Geschäfte genutzt Verbraucher sollten zunehmend nicht nur ihre Kontoauszüge, sondern auch ihre Telefonrechnungen sehr genau prüfen. Das zwielichtige "Gewerbe" der Telefon-Abzocker und Gewinnspiel-Betrüger missbrauche zunehmend die Telefonrechnungen, um unauffällig die Konten ihrer Opfer mit der monatlichen Abbuchung zu erleichtern, warnen das Landeskriminalamt (LKA) und die Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen in Düsseldorf.
> 
> *Landeskriminalamt: "Wucherndes Massenphänomen"*


----------



## dvill (13 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

LKA - LKA NRW und Verbraucherschutz NRW warnen vor zunehmendem Lastschriftbetrug


> Die Masche, mit verlockender Gewinnspielwerbung am Telefon persönliche Daten zu erschleichen, um anschließend per Lastschriftverfahren private Konten zu plündern, wollen die Verbraucherzentrale NRW und das Landeskriminalamt NRW verstärkt bekämpfen. Verbraucherschützer und Polizeibehörden in Nordrhein-Westfalen nehmen den diesjährigen Weltverbrauchertag am 15. März zum Anlass, um gemeinsam auf den Zusammenhang von untergeschobenen Gewinnspielverträgen und daran gekoppelten Lastschriftbetrug aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.vzbv.de/start/index.php?page=presse&bereichs_id=&themen_id=&mit_id=1458&task=mit


> Effizientere Klagemöglichkeiten zur Durchsetzung von Verbraucherrechten fordert der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) anlässlich des Weltverbrauchertages am 15. März.



Wieso soll das ein Thema für einen Weltverbrauchertag sein?

Dieses Thema gibt es in dieser Extremform so nur in Deutschland.

Es würde schon vollends ausreichen, hier vor der Haustür einmal den Saustall auszukehren und z.B. mal über das Thema der abstrusen Rechtsdurchsetzung mithilfe des schwachsinnigen, nur in Deutschland so üblichen Systems der Unterlassungsklage nachzudenken.

M.E. kann hier der VZBV quaken und gackern, wie er will. Es wird weder eine staatliche Wettbewerbsbehörde in Deutschland geben, die wirklich effektive und schmerzliche Sanktionen gegen greifbare Abzocker wie z.B. die vom Frankfurter Westhafen verhängen könnte. In den USA gibt es in vergleichbaren Fällen Razzien und Verhaftungen, und was passiert in Hessen? Nichts, aber auch gar nichts. 
Und es wird in Deutschland nichts gegen das Inkassostalking unternommen. Bevor sich hieran etwas ändert, wachsen Kokospalmen auf Neufundland. Da gibt es erhebliche, derzeit wohl nicht überwindbare Widerstände der gesamten politisch-wirtschaftlichen Lobby.

Beides, nämlich der liberalistische, fast nur noch in Deutschland so praktizierte Ansatz des Verzichts auf ein Sanktionssystem sowie die abstruse Wildwest-Libertinage im Inkasso(un)wesen, wird vom VZBV nicht thematisiert. Vielmehr lässt sich der VZBV selbst dazu hinreißen, jahrzehntelang an dem dümmlichen Spiel des albernen Unterlassungsklagesystems aktiv teilzunehmen. Der VZBV ist klagebefugt nach UKlaG und lässt sich allzu gern in das alberne Katz-und-Maus-Spiel einspannen und wie ein Esel vorführen. Die merken gar nicht, dass sie selbst auch nur Teil der riesigen Alibi-Veranstaltung sind. Was gewinnen sie denn mit ihren albernen Unterlassungsurteilen? - Dass es der Kasper Melchior mit seiner Hotzenpotz Ltd. UG "künftig" bitte, bitte bei Strafandrohung unterlassen möge, so weiter zu machen. Und was macht der Kasper Melchior? Er meldet Insolvenz an, firmiert um - und alles geht weiter, wie gehabt.

Was soll das alles?


----------



## dvill (22 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Blühende Landschaften im Kosovo: "ein großes call center" kosovo - Google


----------



## Antiscammer (22 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Ja, auf den Schlammwiesen des Kosovo fühlt sich ein Millionenferkel besonders wohl. Da grunzt und quiekt es vor Wonne.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Blühende Landschaften im Kosovo: "ein großes call center" kosovo - Google


Der Artikel war schnell wie der Blitz verschwunden. Nur  im Cache ist er noch vorhanden.

update: Selbst im Cache ist er plötzlich weg!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Macht nix. Ist archiviert, außerdem gibt es ja noch andere Fundstellen.


----------



## bernhard (22 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Artikel war schnell wie der Blitz verschwunden.


Kosova-Aktuell - Das Call Center in Prishtina


> Natürlich wird nicht aus Nächstenliebe investiert.


Das könnte so stimmen.


> Wir werden allerdings trotz juristischer Drohungen an dem Thema -Call Center in Prishtina- dranbleiben.


----------



## dvill (25 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.amazon.de/tag/playstation 3/forum?cdSort=newest&cdThread=Tx2L28913G92MOJ


> Ferner möchte ich erwähnen, dass die von vielen Verbrauchern bemerkte Verwendung des Stablogos der Bundesregierung auf den Internetseiten der telomax GmbH nicht mehr erfolgt. Nach Einleitung eines entsprechenden Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahrens durch das von der Bundesnetzagentur eingeschaltete, zuständige Bundesamt für Justiz, hat die telomax GmbH das Stablogo von ihrer Internetseite entfernt.


Ach was ...


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> > Einleitung eines entsprechenden Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahrens durch Bundesamt für  Justiz
> 
> 
> Ach was ...


Ein Bundesamt für Justiz? Ist das in Österreich? Die Justiz bearbeitet OwiVerfahren? Das ist doch nicht in D, oder?


----------



## catch23 (26 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ein Bundesamt für Justiz?(...)Das ist doch nicht in D, oder?


Der Text ist jedenfalls tatsächlich so von der Bundesnetzagentur verschickt worden, ich habe ihn gesehen. Das mit dem "Bundesamt für Justiz" steht ebenfalls da drin.
Das ist gemeint
BfJ Startseite

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:24:59 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:24:06 ----------

BfJ Bundesamt für Justiz


----------



## dvill (26 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Da ist ein ganzes Netz von Millionengewinnlern: 85.131.223.0/24 - bgp.he.net


> ```
> 85.131.223.166 		affair24.com, affair24.net, nachbarschaft24.net, seitensprung-im-netz.net, virtueller-seitensprung.com
> 85.131.223.167 		lebensjournal.com
> 85.131.223.169 		double-checker.com
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Da ist ein ganzes Netz von Millionengewinnlern:


plus jede Menge weiter dubioser "Dienste" wie Handyabofallen z.B.

Würden IP  so riechen wie die von ihr verlinkten  Inhalte, würde diese  IP   so 
stinken wie die schlimmste Sondermülldeponie

und wo sitzen sie :


> 85.131.223.*** 	NL 	Netherlands 					52.5000 	5.7500 	Link11 GmbH 	Lasercrest Infrastructure


----------



## dvill (27 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



dvill schrieb:


> Da ist ein ganzes Netz von Millionengewinnlern: 85.131.223.0/24 - bgp.he.net


0041325120486 / Neues Jahr - alte Masche - unlautere Telefonwerbung und kein Ende!


> Es ist selbstverständlich nicht nur verboten, Verbraucher ohne Rufnummernanzeige anzurufen. Dasselbe gilt, wenn Verbraucher unter Übermittlung falscher Telefonnummern über die Identität des Anrufers getäuscht werden. Diesen Telefonwerbern droht ein Bußgeld von bis zu EUR 10.000, wenn die handelnden Unternehmen dann namhaft gemacht werden können.


Natürlich nur gaaannz theoretisch, in den Fieberträumen von Politikern, die ihre Gesetze an der Realität vorbei backen.


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Bremen hat nun die vorliegenden Verbraucherbeschwerden ausgewertet und festgestellt, dass diese Werbeanrufer sich nicht nur hinter der falschen Schweizer Telefonnummer verstecken, sondern sich oft auch als Mitarbeiter von Fantasiefirmen, wie „First Line“, „Millionenexpress“, „WinParadies“, „Meine Lottowelt“, „DSC24“, u.ä. ausgeben.
> 
> Beliebt ist auch die Angabe des Firmennamens „Gewinntraum“


----------



## Antiscammer (27 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Es gibt Hunderte solcher Phantasienamen.

Gebildet werden die Namen aus zufälliger Kombination dreier Variablen mit Inhalten aus folgenden Listen: :scherzkeks:



> Variable a
> ----------------------------
> Gewinn
> Super
> ...


Der Name wird aus der Kombination a + b + c gebildet, wobei die Variablen mit beliebigen Inhalten aus den Listen gefüllt werden können. 

Ergibt z.B.: "Millionenferkel 24", oder "Wintrulli 49", "Topsau 88" oder "Superschweinchen 77".


----------



## dvill (30 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Ein anderer Anbieter und eine andere Masche, aber auch ganz "gut":

Kriminalreport - WDR Fernsehen

ab ca. 15:15 min..


----------



## dvill (31 März 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/FilingDetails.aspx?FilingNum=2010-000589925


> Entity Detail
> Name: 	TELEFON SERVICES INC
> Status: 	Inactive - Administratively Dissolved (No Agent)
> Filing No: 	2010-000589925


https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/FilingDetails.aspx?FilingNum=2010-000581347


> Entity Detail
> Name: 	IFK AG
> Status: 	Inactive - Administratively Dissolved (No Agent)
> Filing No: 	2010-000581347


Das Millionenferkel zieht weiter ...


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Z.B. hierher:
goldchance24.com/?content=impressum



> Impressum
> 
> 
> Kundensupport:
> ...



Eine "AG", nach amerikanischem Recht? - Naja, ein Millionenferkel macht alles möglich...


----------



## dvill (1 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Das "AG" ist wohl nur Namenszusatz. Für Amerikaner nicht auflösbar, für uns in gewollter Weise fehlinterpretierbar.

Das Firmengestrüpp gibt noch genug "Geschäft" her:

Lasercrest Infrastructure (page 1 of 4)


----------



## dvill (3 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/1466/index.html


> *Nachbesserungsbedarf sieht der vzbv auch bei der Abrechnung telefonfremder Leistungen Dritter über die Telefonrechnung.*
> 
> Seit Herbst vergangenen Jahres erhalten Verbraucher mit ihrer Telefonrechnung verstärkt unberechtigte Entgeltforderungen für Gewinnspieleabos, die ihnen bei unerlaubten Werbeanrufen untergeschoben worden sind. Die Telefongesellschaften treiben Entgelte von Anbietern telefonfremder Leistungen bisher automatisch ein. Der vzbv fordert, dass eine solche Abrechnung künftig nur nach vorheriger ausdrücklicher und gesonderter Zustimmung der Kunden erfolgen darf. Damit würde betrügerischen Geschäftsmodellen die Grundlage entzogen.


----------



## dvill (3 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Die üblen Nummern der Abzocker: Immer mehr Beschwerden bei der Netzagentur - Nachrichten, Bilder und Videos aus der Wirtschaft | noz.de


> Kriminelle oder unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken am Telefon griffen weiter um sich, erklärte Kurth. „Es ist wie bei einer Hydra: Wenn ein Kopf abgeschlagen ist, wachsen zwei andere nach.“ Er geht davon aus, dass „die Dunkelziffer bei betrügerischen oder unlauteren Telefonaten extrem hoch ist“. Nur die wenigsten Verbraucher würden sich beschweren. Die Zahl der Verfahren der Bonner Behörde gegen schwarze Schafe hat sich in den vergangenen vier Jahren dennoch verfünffacht. 2010 leitete die Netzagentur 5176 Verfahren ein. Unter anderem mahnte sie Unternehmen ab, ließ Rufnummern abschalten, sprach Abrechnungs- und Einzugsverbote aus oder verhängte Bußgelder.
> 
> Gerichtsverfahren wegen eines strafbaren Telefonbetrugs sind dagegen immer noch selten. „Betrügereien am Telefon werden von Staatsanwälten zum Teil leider immer noch als Bagatellen abgetan“, sagte Kurth. Tatsächlich handele es sich häufig aber um große Betrugsserien mit Millionengewinnen, die nicht als solche erkannt würden.


----------



## dvill (3 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Vorsicht vor Abzocke am Telefon! Die Firmen Win-Finder und Win-Dienst locken mit 100-Euro-Gutschein - BILD kämpft für Sie! - Bild.de


> Der Anruf klingt zunächst verlockend: „Sie haben einen Gutschein in Höhe von 100 Euro gewonnen“, versprechen am Telefon Mitarbeiter der Firma Win-Finder oder Win-Dienst.
> 
> Angeblich sei der Gutschein bei Versandhäusern oder ortsansässigen Parfümerien einzulösen. Doch um in diesen Genuss zu kommen, soll der Angerufene sein Geburtsdatum preisgeben.
> 
> G. P. von der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen: „Wer das macht, wird bei der Firma registriert und muss dafür teuer bezahlen. Ab der nächsten Telefon-Rechnung werden wöchentlich von der Firma Telomax 9,90 Euro abgebucht. Auch ist uns kein Fall bekannt, dass der zugesandte Gutschein von einer Firma eingelöst wurde.“


----------



## dvill (4 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_web/welcome.do


> Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main Aktenzeichen: HRB 77296 	Bekannt gemacht am: 04.04.2011 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Veröffentlichungen des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt am Main In () gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

LASERCREST GERMANY LIMITED
*50 REGENT COURT*
LONDON
NW8 8UN
Company Number: 06425171
Type: Incorporated
Date of Incorporation: 2007-11-13
Latest Filed Account Date: 2009-11-30
Status: Small
Independent: Yes
Latest Analysed Accounts Date: 2009-11-30
Director:
HUGO W*** 
665 FINCHLEY ROAD
LONDON
NW2 2HN

Hugo W* ist der Gründer der Telomaxkunden in Cheyenne - gibt es dort etwa eine neue Schwindlertruppe? Dazu wird es in wenigen Tagen Neuigkeiten geben. Der arme Herr R.B. prüft schon.


person: Rh* C*
address: Lasercrest Germany Ltd.
*Suite 50, Regent Court*, 1 North Bank
London, NW8 8 UN

Rh* C* ist die Direktorin der Firmen in Cheyenne. 
Lasercrest ist das Rattenloch der Telomaxkunden (siehe dvill)

Kasperltheater - und die hessischen Staatsanwälte sitzen da, wie die Vorschulkinder und schreien "jaaaaa", wenn sie das böse Frankfurter Kasperle fragt, ob alle da sind?


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> person: Rh* C*


ist auch die neue "Geschäftsführerin" der DIS-Nachfolgefirma WP Web- und Internet-Payment GmbH:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/335569-post43.html

Das ist doch alles so maßlos 





			
				Theo Lingen schrieb:
			
		

> traurig, traurig, traurig.........


 mit der hessischen Justiz und deren Untätigkeit gegenüber einer bestimmten organisierten Kriminalität! :wall:


----------



## transportinform (15 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



> 1005 Country Club Av., Cheyenne, WY 82001


 
Die gleiche Adresse taucht auch bei einer Firma frachtportal.net auf.
Inhaber ( Vorstand) der sugerierten AG ist der bekannte Frachtxxxx   Der schon 2003 über eine xxxx

Wer kann denn näheres zu dieser Adresse sagen ?

[TRANSPORTINFORM] Schwarze Schafe- Blackliste- Listado moroso- Transport & Logistic &bull; Login


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



transportinform schrieb:


> Wer kann denn näheres zu dieser Adresse sagen ?http://www.translogreform.com/forum/topic5424.html


Es handelt sich hierbei um die Postanschrift des Firmengründers R*B*. Nähere Informationen gibt es beim Handelsregister (Secretary of State Wyoming):
https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/FilingSearch.aspx

Hier den Firmennamen eingeben. Diese Firmen wurden laut Auskunft der Behörden und des Firmengründers teilweise von einem britischen Unternehmen "geordert", hinter dem u.a. deutsche Handelnde stehen.

Im Einzelfall erklärt Dir das der Firmengründer R*B* auf freundliche Anfrage. Sein Geschäft ist es, solche Firmen zu registrieren. Mit dem operativen Geschäft hat er nichts zu tun. Also sollte man ihn nicht anmaulen, man darf ihn aber gerne dazu auffordern, die von ihm gegründeten Firmen genauer anzuschauen, "to avoid damage to your reputation" ...

Hier ist der Link:
Registered Agent, Incorporation and mailing services in Wyoming

Diese Serviceleistung präsentiert Ihnen computerbetrug.de



P.S.: Hmm, da steht doch alles !?
frachtportal.net/fussnavigation/impressum/

Corporation Name Special Transport AG
Gesellschaft REG-Nr:
CID 2007-000536398
Vorstand E*D*
Director Th* St*
Aufsichtsrat H* T*
Niederlassung BRD E*D*
USt-IdNr DE239975958
D-U-N-S® Nummer 31-250-0397

Alles ordnungsgemäß registriert, alle Gebühren bezahlt, die Jahresberichte eingereicht - Näheres steht hier:
https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/FilingDetails.aspx?FilingNum=2007-000536398

"Parties"


> President
> E* D*
> Am Papelried
> D-63505 Langenselbold Germany



Ich verstehe dann Deine Frage nicht.

P.S.:


> 15.03.2011
> special Transport AG i.Gr.
> DE 63505 Langenselbold



Da finde ich die Betreiberfirma des obigen Forums in Peru spannender 


> Dieses Internetangebot wird Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellt von: Esta pagina web es presentado por :
> Translogreform Asociación de transporte
> Avenida Pardo Miraflores Lima 18 / Perú




Wo finde ich denn das Handelsregister in Peru, um die Angaben zu verifizieren?

oder hier:


> Dieses Internetangebot wird Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellt von: Translogreform Asociación de transporte Aptdo. Correos 155 E- 29730 Rincón de la Victoria Telefon: +34 653280899 Telefax: +49 (0)1805-233633-56743



Peru, Spanien, deutsche 01805-Nummer und dann mit Infos der Polizei werben?


> Hier finden Sie aktuelle Hinweise zu Tankkartenbetrug. Wir informieren Sie hier über die Gefahren, Machenschaften, Vorgehensweisen der Betrüger. [edit], gibt als Moderator dieses Themas Antworten auf Ihre Fragen zu Tankkartenbetrug.
> Hier finden Sie auch wichtige Hinweise der Polizei zur Verhinderung von Straftaten.  Tägliche Nachrichten und Fahnudunsmeldungen der Polizei.


t[edit]betrug.de.tl/Home.htm

hmmmm
Bitte um kurze Aufklärung, gerne PN.


----------



## transportinform (15 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Hallo  

danke für die Antwort.
Jetzt ist mir klar warum diese Adresse in USA mehrfach auftaucht.

Wir haben unseren Sitz aus rechtlichen Gründen in Lima / Peru.
Würden wir mit so einer Webseite in Deutschland sein, würde man uns die Webseite alle 10 minuten zumachen.


Saludos.

Manuel Casas


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

So ist das mit Foren hierzulande. Wer es in diesem Umfeld schafft, über ein Jahrzehnt ein Forum wie dieses am Laufen zu halten, dem gebührt größter Respekt.

Sascha, Heiko, wann begann eigentlich das Forum?


----------



## technofreak (16 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wann begann eigentlich das Forum?


Das Anmeldedatum vom User Nr 1  > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/heiko-1.html


> Registriert seit     09.08.2001


Das war der Urknall...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/65122-once-upon-a-time.html

Na, dann stelle ich schon 'mal Champagner kalt 
Oder trinkt Heiko scotch? Hinweise gerne per PN 
http://shop.whiskyversand.de/aid-6688-Spinnaker-2001-Fraenkischer-Single-Malt-40-0-04.html
:stumm:


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Der Spinnaker vom Robert Fleischmann ist zwar lecker und braucht sich hinter den Schotten nicht verstecken aber es ist kein Scotch ...


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Wenn es nichts  Substantielles mehr zu posten  gibt, gibt es ja immer noch OT 

PS: Leider gibt es in diesem Forum keine  OT Tags


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Hippo schrieb:


> ...aber es ist kein Scotch ...


Stimmt. Ich fand das Ding nur zufällig und dachte, es würde gut passen. Dann erweitere ich die Frage: Trinkt Heiko _whisk(e)y_? Um wieder "on topic" zu kommen, könnte man ja überlegen, welche Getränke man anderen Zeitgenossen anbieten möchte. Das hier?


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Neues von der Telomax.

Da kommt doch mal wieder zusammen, was schon immer zusammengehörte!


----------



## Devilfrank (23 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Pingelingeling, Pingelingeling - hier kommt der TeleMann,
Pingelingeling, Pingelingeling - der pingt euch alle an...

*SCNR*
:scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

[selfedit]
lalala


----------



## dvill (26 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*



Wattestäbchen schrieb:


> Schön:
> *Oberverwaltungsgericht NRW, 13 B 237/11*
> 
> 
> ...





> Soweit sie behauptet, ein Fall der Rufnummernünterdrückung liege nicht vor, weil ihre Rufnummer nicht übertragen worden sei, ändert dies nichts daran, dass die Rufnummer auf dem Display der Telefone angerufener Teilnehmer nicht erschienen ist. Ob dieses Vorbringen als Schutzbehauptung zu werten ist, oder das Vorbringen der Antragstellerin zutreffend ist, dass ihr Provider die Rufnummer nicht übertragen habe, weil die Übermittlung der Rufnummer nicht zum Laistungsumfang des Providers gehöre, kann auf sich beruhen.


Wie bitte?

Wer kassiert denn jetzt das fällige Ordnungsgeld für Telefonterrorismus mit gesetzeswidrig unterdrückter Rufnummer?

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein gesetzeswidriger Leistungsumfang bei einem Provider klare Gesetzesregelungen unterläuft und einfach nichts passiert.

Eine passende stilsichere Reaktion auf Wildwestmethoden neuzeitlicher Telefonterroristen wäre teeren und federn. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## dvill (27 April 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Unanfechtbar: Bundesnetzagentur darf Pressemitteilungen über „Cold-Call“-Sünder herausgeben  CMS Hasche Sigle bloggt – Aktuelle Rechtsthemen und was eine Großkanzlei sonst bewegt


> Man darf den Mut des Betreibers ruhig bewundern, sich diese – unanfechtbare – Entscheidung „abzuholen“.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Bundesnetzagentur Presse


> Ausgabejahr     2011 Erscheinungsdatum     27.05.2011
> 
> Das Oberverwaltungsgericht für das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen (OVG NRW) hat jetzt das Vorgehen der Bundesnetzagentur gegen die Abrechnung von unerlaubt beworbenen Gewinnspieleintragsdiensten im Eilverfahren bestätigt. Die Bundesnetzagentur hatte die Abrechnung durch ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung untersagt.


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Unfassbar dabei ist, mit welcher Dreistigkeit die beteiligten Unternehmen und deren Anwälte dabei gesellschaftlichen Schaden verursachen und dafür auch noch die Absolution erwarten.


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> *AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*
> 
> Nach meinen Informationen rufen die "gluecksfinder" und die "win-finder" nach wie vor an und bringen ihre "Otto-Versand" und "Yves Roche"-Sprüche an den Mann (bzw. die Frau).


http://www.prcenter.de/firma-Saleshouse+AG.html


> Zu unseren Partnern gehören beispielsweise Otto (GmbH & Co KG), Bauer Carat KG (vom Bauer Verlag), Mobilkom Liechtenstein, telegate AG, Frankfurt Marriott Hotelmanagement GmbH u.v.w.


Da wüsste man gerne, was

"harte angereicherte Merkmale"

sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2011)

[off topic]
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngen/Verlernt-was-Mensch-ist;art372517,150471
genau hinschauen 


> A... M...-J..., Studentin des siebten Semesters bei Product- Engineering bestätigte, dass bei PE-Studium die soziale Kompetenz nicht vergessen wird.


aha. "Jemandem lächelnd in die Augen schauen, wenn man ihn über den Tisch zieht, das ist auch eine soziale Kompetenz", sagte einst der gute Herr M. von der BBC. Wie wahr.


Der "Zuger Kreisel" kreiselt weiter
in der zweiten Generation und von Frankfurt aus gesteuert und offenbar von der dortigen StA interessiert beobachtet...
Was waren das eigentlich für Gerüchte um familiäre Beziehungen zu einem Mainzer Medienbetrieb? Huch, nein, deeeen meine ich nicht... größer...


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2011)

Die Firmenhülle hat ihre Schuldigkeit getan ...

http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/fin/inphone_ag_CH-170.3.027.474-7.htm


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2011)

Es sind frische Domains unterwegs: http://bgp.he.net/ip/85.131.131.195#_dns


> The following A records are set to 85.131.131.195:
> aktiv-fuer-sie.com, cash-win.net, d-lotto-pool.com, deal49.net, deutscher-gewinner-club.com, deutscher-super-club.com, dgch.org, dscp-game.com, eclipse-service.com, erfolgsstrategie24.com, eu-star.info, euromillions24.org, europachance.info, ew08.net, expresstipp.net, first-line.biz, fortuna-premium.com, gewinn-chance.org, gewinner-zeit.com, gewinner-zeitschrift.net, gewinnerteam.net, gewinnspielverbund.com, gewinntraum.net, justwin.info, limes-150.com, lotto-pool.info, lottoverbund.com, maxxcombi49.com, media-stars.org, media-win.com, mediacenter24.org, mein-gewinn.org, millionen-spiel.com, millionen-traum.info, millionenclub.net, millionenexpress.com, millionenparadies.com, millionenpool.com, millionentipp.net, move-star.net, p4m.org, phocusmedia.org, proaktiv24.net, service-line.org, star-life.org, sun-star.info, super-12.net, support-one.org, telemillions.info, telewin.org, tip4you.biz, top-150.com, top-200.net, topmillionen.com, winexperten.com, winparadies.com, winschlau.com


Der millionenclub.net hier

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/netblock?q=COMPUTERLINE-GROUP,91.135.64.0,91.135.70.95

scheint noch "falsch" eingetragen zu sein.


----------



## dvill (5 August 2011)

http://www.antispam.de/forum/showth...chein-Aral-Sofortgewinn49&p=313285#post313285


> Um Rosenheim herum hat sich also eine umtriebige Zelle des Zuger Netzes gebildet, die eifrig weiter ausgebaut wird. Fast die komplette Kunden-Korrespondenz bei den Abzockeangeboten dieser Gruppe wird an das Postfach in Rosenheim bei der Deutschen Post gelotst. Dazu hat man eigens ein Büro in der Stadt angemietet, damit es zu dem Postfach eine zustellfähige Anschrift gibt, wie es die Post verlangt.


----------



## dvill (9 August 2011)

Das ist ja praktisch:

http://www.google.de/#q="Der+Teilne...c.r_pw.&fp=b12c7ba8cfe5a2f1&biw=1319&bih=1079


----------



## dvill (11 September 2011)

Die gewinner-zeit.com ist online:  http://www.gewinner-zeit.com/impressum.php



> Office Center:
> Gewinner-Zeit
> Postfach 100131
> DE-83001 Rosenheim
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 September 2011)

Alles Fäustle - oder was.....


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 September 2011)

Inzwischen meldeten sich wohl die ersten Poster, die mit der "gewinner-zeit" beglückt wurden!


----------



## dvill (15 September 2011)

Der Bande gehört auch gewinner-zeitschrift.com

http://bgp.he.net/dns/gewinner-zeit.com#_whois
http://bgp.he.net/dns/gewinner-zeitschrift.com#_whois


----------



## dvill (21 September 2011)

Wieder die Qual mit dem Wahl: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/lotto3000-compresent-erfurt-gmbh-ra-georg-meyer-wahl

Noch so ein Ei: http://www.dialo.de/Stadt/Berlstedt/Compresent+Erfurt+GmbH-m10507569100


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 September 2011)

> Mich hat vor einigen Wochen eine Dame, angeblich von Otto, angerufen. Sie gratulierte mir zu einem gewonnen Gutschein in Höhe von 100 Euro. Sie gleichte dann noch Name und Anschrift und Geburtsdatum von mir ab. Da wurde ich schon skeptich. Dann fing sie an mit der Lotto 3000 Sache.


Otto ist auch mal wieder im Gespräch.

Ja, wer die Wahl hat, hat bekanntlich die Qual..... (bzw. wird gequält)


----------



## dvill (21 September 2011)

Otto? Da war doch mal was:



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.prcenter.de/firma-Saleshouse+AG.html
> 
> 
> > Zu unseren Partnern gehören beispielsweise Otto (GmbH & Co KG), Bauer Carat KG (vom Bauer Verlag), Mobilkom Liechtenstein, telegate AG, Frankfurt Marriott Hotelmanagement GmbH u.v.w.
> ...


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2011)

Die Bank gewinnt immer. Die Zahl der Gewinner auf Kundenseite ist sehr überschaubar:

http://win-magazin.com/forum/index.php


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2011)

Erpressung per Telefonterror mit Sprachcomputern: "Der Telefonterror endet erst, wenn bezahlt wird!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VChgQBUfgY4&feature=related


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2011)

http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...vt-Rentner-mit-Drohanrufen-im-Stundentakt.htm


> Wer das Gespräch vorzeitig beendet, den Hörer einfach auflegt, wird erneut angerufen. Wieder und wieder. Erst wenn er sich die drohende Bandansage bis zu Ende angehört hat, ist Ruhe.


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2011)

Mafiöse Belästigungen und Drohungen allerorten: http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktuell/dubiose-lottofirma-zockt-ab-1af8c-51ca-20-894827.html


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Oktober 2011)

Und wieder diese Schreibselempfehlung ausgerechnet an eine Briefkastenfirma des Millionenferkels.

Wofür das? Das Millionenferkel hat in 3 Jahren noch nie Klage gegen irgendeinen Verbraucher wegen seiner Lottereibimmelei einreichen lassen, und das Ferkel tut das schon im eigenen Interesse nicht. Es möchte nämlich lieber nicht gerichtsfest identifiziert und gefunden werden.

Schreibseleien sind da völlig obsolet.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Schreibseleien sind da völlig obsolet.


Drückt letztendlich die völlige Hilflosigkeit ggü. dieser Abzocke aus. 
Mangels der Möglichkeit  echter Maßnahmen   werden Geisterbeschwörungen empfohlen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Oktober 2011)

Akte und auch Escher waren ja an der genannten Heidelberger Anschrift Waldhoferstraße 102. Entpuppte sich letztendlich als Büroservice.
Nur einen Steinwurf entfernt gibt es ebenfalls in Heidelberg die Anschrift Kurpfalzring 105. Möglicherweise hätte sich der klitzekleine Umweg gelohnt, denn von dort kamen lt. diversen Foren- und Blogeinträgen bereits des Öfteren Mahnschreiben in Sachen Lotto 3000 und auch in Sachen Telomax/Win-finder/Gluecksfinder/Windienst. 

Eigentlich müßte jemand, der Mahnungen für diese "dubiosen Dienste" verschickt, wissen, für wen er da tätig ist. Oder täusche ich mich da etwa???


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Oktober 2011)

Ach, in Deutschland muss so jemand gar nichts. Es reicht, wenn er dem Staatsanwalt mit treuherzigem Augenaufschlag und großem Indianerehrenwort versichert, er sei im guten Glauben gewesen, dass es die betreffende Firma tatsächlich gebe und der Mandant tatsächlich an der angegebenen Adresse residiere.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (15 Oktober 2011)

Vor Allem wenn man Mengeninkasso macht, muss nicht alles auf Richtigkeit geprüft werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Oktober 2011)

> Heute (am Sonntag) meldet sich jemand, angeblich von Stern.TV. Er meint, dass ich ja in Kürze eine Abmahnung aufgrund meiner Email erhalten würde und wenn die im Briefkasten liegt, solle ich mich noch mal melden



Quelle: SAT1-Forum


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2011)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Vor Allem wenn man Mengeninkasso macht, muss nicht alles auf Richtigkeit geprüft werden.


Konkret: Man prüft exakt nichts, startet Industriedrucker mit Serienbrieffunktion und berechnet als Verzugsschaden den 1,3-fachen Satz einer rechtsanwaltlichen Einzelfallbearbeitung für jeden gedruckten Serienbrief.


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2011)

Gemäß

http://www.google.de/#q="Zahlung+de...&bih=1281&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&cad=b

verwenden

deutscher-werbeverbund.de
deutsches-gewinnsystem.tv

gleiche Textstücke in den Leistungsbeschreibungen. Nach den Denic-Daten der DE-Domain liegt Izmir in DE. Seit wann?

Die Kontaktdaten des Domain-Besitzers führen auf ein Call-Center

http://picall.de/index.php/de/uber-uns

Mal was anderes als immer nur Rosenheim.


----------



## dvill (5 November 2011)

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/bielefeld/bielefeld/5242732_Warnung_vor_neuer_Betrugsmasche.html


> Warnung vor neuer Betrugsmasche
> 
> Angeblich Abo abgeschlossen
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (5 November 2011)

Die Warnung ist ja schon draußen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/11/gewinner-zeit-com-verbraucherzentrale-warnt-vor-abzocke-4448


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2011)

Das ist ein Fake!
Bielefeld ist ein Fake
Es gibt kein Bielefeld
Ist also die VZ auch schon IHNEN unterwandert ...


----------



## dvill (8 November 2011)

http://www.vzsa.de/UNIQ132072837228282/link952471A.html


> 07.11.2011
> Der Telefontrick mit dem 10 Euro Tankgutschein
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt: Bei Rückruf schnappt die Falle zu
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (8 November 2011)

http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...ung-vor-unserioesen-Anrufen-_arid,106219.html


> Bereits im September erhielt eine Frau aus dem Landkreis Sonneberg den Anruf eines angeblichen Mitarbeiters der Telekom. Dieser sagte ihr, dass ihre Rufnummer ausgewählt worden ist und sie daher einen Tankgutschein gewonnen habe. Um den Tankgutschein erhalten zu können, müsse sie jetzt nur die Rautetaste drücken. Die Frau kam dem nach und stellte auf ihrer nächsten Telefonrechnung die Abbuchung einer ihr unbekannten Firma in Höhe von 24,96 Euro fest.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 November 2011)

Wie bemerkte kürzlich der "Präsident" eines selbsternannten "Verbraucherschutzvereins"?


> F. E. ist durch und durch seriös, der macht nur noch in Immobilien und ist längst nicht mehr in Deutschland. Die Telefonbimmelei machen doch ganz andere


Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.....


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 November 2011)

Mein Name ist G. M.-W. - ich weiß von nix.....


> Der Jurist: "*Wir prüfen jeden einzelnen Vertrag.*"





> Die Kanzlei habe aber eine große Anzahl von Mahnmandanten, "das ist unser Geschäft". Außerdem kündigte er gegenüber der Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung an, *dass er mögliche Unregelmäßigkeiten im Zusammenhang mit "Lotto 3000" nun überprüfen werde*


Bericht über Lotto 3000 in der RNZ Heidelberg.

Ich denke, er "überprüft jeden einzelnen Vertrag"???


----------



## dvill (13 November 2011)

http://www.pz-news.de/nachrichten_a...n-Die-Masche-von-Lotto-3000-_arid,303572.html


> Langsam klärt sich, wie die Abzocker vorgehen, die in jüngster Zeit ältere Menschen in Niefern-Öschelbronn mit Telefonanrufen geradezu bombardieren Jedes Mal heißt es, man habe einen Gewinnspiel-Vertrag abgeschlossen und dann die fälligen Gebühren nicht bezahlt – das solle man jetzt schleunigst nachholen. Einige Betroffene haben sich erinnert, dass sie im Vorfeld Anrufe vom OTTO-Versand bekommen haben.


Der Otto-Versand steuert scheinbar Hilfen bei, ohne zu wissen, wie das geht. Gutes Marketing kann helfen.

http://www.prcenter.de/firma-Saleshouse+AG.html


> Wir verbinden sozusagen Hersteller und Käufer. Zu unseren Partnern gehören beispielsweise Otto (GmbH & Co KG)


----------



## dvill (13 November 2011)

https://www.handelsregister.de/


> Amtsgericht Bad Homburg Aktenzeichen: HRB 12022 	Bekannt gemacht am: 16.06.2011 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Neueintragungen
> 
> ...


http://www.wwbc.de/content/standorte/standort_detail.php?standortid=45


> Unser Serviceangebot:
> 
> 18 Einzel-/Teambüros (18–25m²)
> 3 Besprechungs-/Konferenz-
> ...


----------



## dvill (13 November 2011)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...se-international.de&cd=24&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


> Es handelt sich dabei um ein Abbild der Seite, wie diese am 31. Okt. 2011 07:29:20 GMT angezeigt wurde





> Pro Monat vermittelt die Saleshouse AG rund 1,2 Millionen Datensätze.


----------



## dvill (14 November 2011)

http://justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/vg_koeln/j2011/21_L_285_11beschluss20110328.html


> Zwar hat die Antragstellerin behauptet, dass allen von ihren Kunden oder in deren Auftrag getätigten Anrufen solche vorherigen ausdrücklichen Einwilligungen zugrunde gelegen haben; die Antragstellerin hat diese Behauptung indessen nicht hinreichend belegt. Die von ihr exemplarisch vorgelegten, von der Saleshouse AG, einer Vertriebspartnerin einer Kundin der Antragstellerin, stammenden Einwilligungserklärungen stützen vielmehr die Richtigkeit der Annahme der Bundesnetzagentur, dass es an wirksamen vorherigen ausdrücklichen Einwilligungen gefehlt hat.


----------



## dvill (16 November 2011)

http://www.kn-online.de/schleswig_h...Jetzt-hagelt-es-Mahnschreiben-vom-Anwalt.html


> Hinter der Spielgemeinschaft verbirgt sich eine Briefkastenfirma
> 
> „Lotto 3000“: Jetzt hagelt es Mahnschreiben vom Anwalt
> 
> Kiel/Heidelberg. Die Spielgemeinschaft „Lotto 3000“ versucht derzeit in Schleswig-Holstein, mit Mahnschreiben Gebühren über angeblich am Telefon abgeschlossene Lotto-Abos einzutreiben. Die von Rechtsanwalt G. M.-W. (Heidelberg) unterzeichneten und verschickten Forderungen, die sich auf den angeblichen Vertrag mit „Lotto 3000“ (wir berichteten) beziehen, müssen laut Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein nicht beglichen werden.





> Trotz telefonischer Zusage aus der Kanzlei war der Anwalt gestern für eine Stellungnahme nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 November 2011)

Die Steuerfahndung sollte bei ihm mal eine Stellungnahme einholen. "Geschäftsführend" ist eine karibische Briefkastenfirma, auf Tortola, dem Lieblings-Briefkastensitz des Millionenferkels. Die BVI haben aber kein Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen mit der Bundesrepublik. Sowas ist steuerrechtlich immer ganz spannend.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2011)

Leider gibt's von den BVI-Behörden kostenfreie Auskünfte nur noch für


> law enforcement agency (...) a counterpart regulatory body


 - also für Polizei oder Steuerbehörden. Für 25US$ ist mir die Info zu teuer. Wir kennen den Briefkasten ja quasi eh persönlich.
Hat zufällig jemand eine Adresse und/oder Registrierungsnummer der Dillonat Inc zur Hand? Vielleicht wäre es mir doch 25$ wert... sind ja nur 18,50€...

edit
_Dillonat_ Inc., Akara Bldg., 24 de Castro Street, Wickhams Cay 1

 *Mossack Fonseca & Co. LTD.*
 Akara Bldg. 24, De Castro Street Wickhams Cay 1
P.O. Box 3136
Road Town
Britische Jungfern Inseln

Das ist quasi ein Edelpuff der Briefkastenzuhälter.
(übrigens spricht man dort fränkisch, der Chef ist Herr J.M., "Born in Fuerth, Bayern, Germany on March 20, 1948")

_edit:_
Vermutlich sind die aber nicht dort registriert, sondern bei einem der "kleineren" Firmen an derselben Adresse. Bei dem früheren Anbieter sollen sie jedenfalls rausgeflogen sein, sagt man zumindest im Stockwerk darüber


----------



## dvill (16 November 2011)

http://www.cix-blog.de/thm/Beschwerden-ueber-Compresent-Erfurt-GmbH


> Ich habe den selb en Brief bekommen! Bei mir hat auch noch heute morgen zig mal das Telefon geklingelt! Jedes mal geht ne BANDANSAGE dran mit der Ansage, daß ich wichtige Post zu Zahlungsaufforderungen erhalten werde!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wird nie ne Nummer angezeigt, immer nur unbekannt!


Der bekannte Telefonterrorismus.


> Auch die Ankündigung über weitere UNANNEHMLICHKEITEN ist eine klare Drohung. Überlege sogar, die Polizei zu informieren. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass die mit Angst Geld verdienen.


Bandenorganisiertes Vorgehen, mafiöse Angsterzeugung.


----------



## dvill (17 November 2011)

http://www.justanswer.de/anwalt/5u6...gsaufforderung-von-ntt-telco-forderungen.html


> Ich habe gerade eine Zahlungsaufforderung (von NTT TELCO Forderungen und Inkasso Deutschland) von 148,50 € erhalten, da ich angeblich an einem Gewinnspiel (Marketing & & Projekt Service) teilgenommen habe. Ich habe von diesem Unternehmen noch nie etwas gehört. Sie konnten angeblich diesen Betrag nicht von meiner Telefonrechnung abziehen und schicken mir deshalb diese Rechnung nach einem Jahr (Spielstart angeblich am 22.10.10 bis 11.02.11 mit wöchentlich 9,90 €) ohne Mahn- und sonstige Kosten.


"Inkasso Deutschland" klingt bedeutungsvoll.


----------



## dvill (17 November 2011)

In dem Zusammenhang wurde schon einmal eine sehr gute Frage gestellt:

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a...w.,cf.osb&fp=23e595cd851c10a&biw=1436&bih=950


----------



## Antiscammer (17 November 2011)

Vielleicht schafft es ja die kurpfälzische Steuerfahndung mal irgendwann, dem Verantwortlichen diese Frage zu stellen.

Überfällig wäre das allemal. Der Heidelberger Anwalt scheint sich gut auszukennen mit schweizerischen "Mantel- und Vorratsgesellschaften".
Tanagra AG, Germania-Inkasso, Seeblick Consulting AG und der Monsieur aus CH/Feusisberg, der es dann auch nicht gewesen sein wollte, lassen grüßen.


----------



## dvill (17 November 2011)

http://www.meinanzeiger.de/erfurt/p...-thueringen-warnt-vor-abzockfalle-d10355.html


> Fragwürdige Post mit Zahlungsaufforderungen von „NTT TELCO FORDERUNGEN UND INKASSO DEUTSCHLAND“ erhalten derzeit Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher in Thüringen. Den Betroffenen wird unterstellt, telefonisch einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und am Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst „Winfinder der Marketing & Project Service Inc.“ teilgenommen zu haben.
> [...]
> In diesem Zusammenhang an die Regeln des Zusammenlebens und die Pflichten „rechtschaffener Bürger“ zu appellieren, ihren Verpflichtungen aus Verträgen nachzukommen, um keinen Ärger mit Anwälten und Gerichten zu bekommen ist mehr als dreist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 November 2011)

Marketing & Project Service Inc

*Marketing & Project Service Inc*Company Type: International Business Corporation 
Company Number: 157897 
Company Incorporation Date: 20-10-2009 
 Registered Agent: LENNOX PATON CORPORATE SERVICES LIMITED 
Agent Address: P.O. BOX N-4875, NASSAU, BAHAMAS 

Sind Lennox Paton noch als Tarnmantelhalter aktiv oder gibt's gar keinen Tarnmantel mehr? Ist das etwa steuerrechtlich relevant?


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Vielleicht schafft es ja die kurpfälzische Steuerfahndung mal irgendwann, dem Verantwortlichen diese Frage zu stellen..


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 November 2011)

Sämtliche deutschen Verbraucherzentralen warnen mittlerweile vor der NTT Telco.

Hier "stellvertretend" die Warnung der VZ Ba-Wü


----------



## sascha (18 November 2011)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...gen-von-ntt-telco-inkasso-nicht-bezahlen-4906


----------



## dvill (19 November 2011)

Wer sind jetzt die hier?

gewinndirekt49.de/content.php?seite=impressum


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 November 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Wer sind jetzt die hier?
> 
> gewinndirekt49.de/content.php?seite=impressum


Gehören wohl auch zum Schweinchen-Nepperle-Konzern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2011)

gewinndirekt49.de gehört zu sofortgewinn49.de und die Vertretung der österreichischen Captura GmbH bei der Denic macht der Rechtsanwalt D*D* von "United Domains". Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieser ehrenwehrte Herr es nicht mögen würde, mit so etwas in Verbindung gebracht zu werden, wenn er es denn wüsste, was man dadurch herausfinden könnte, dass man ihn darauf aufmerksam macht.

Die "Captura GmbH" wiederum ("captura" steht für "Gewinn") hat eine Firmenseite unter captura49.com (gehört dem GF F*R*), diese gibt es auf deutsch, tschechisch und bulgarisch und im Impressum steht eine Firma aus Sofia:
http://www.cc-communication.com/de/impressum/

CC Communication
Bulgaria Boulevard 49
1404 Sofia
BULGARIA
Internet: www.cc-communic....com
Fon: +359 (x)2 / 4xx 6x 88
Email: [email protected]

[laut Google: CC-Communication OOD, GF: Fr* R*, vielleicht weiß sie mehr]

Diese "CC Communication", die ich (ohne Blick ins bulgarische Handelsregister geworfen zu haben) "ominös" nennen möchte, steht z.B. hier im Impressum:
http://www.tipp-star49.net/impressum.html

Tipp Star49 ist ein Produkt der:

CC Communication
Bulgaria Boulevard 49
1404 Sofia
Bulgaria

Postanschrift:

Tipp Star 49 c/o PVS Post- und Vertriebsservice GmbH [siehe Infos bei RA St* R*, Berlin] [siehe hier] [siehe hier] [Firma gehört zu 100% der bulgarischen Binah Investment Consulting EOOD] [leider könnte ich nur für 36€ einen Bericht über die Eigentumsverhältnisse anfordern]
Eduard-Bodem-Gasse 9
6020 Innsbruck
Österreich

http://www.coolwhois.com/d/tipp-star49.net

Discovery Media Ltd.
Feldgasse 51
6330 Kufstein

Die für diese Firma angegebene Telefonnummer gehört wieder der Captura GmbH (2 Mitarbeiter, 700.000€ Umsatz)

Captura GmbH
6330 Ebbs (T), Eichelwang , Kaiseraufstieg 33
Quelle: Telefonbuch Österreich

Zeit, sich diese kurz anzuschauen, zumal man die Namen dort gut kennt:

http://www.firmenabc.at/captura-gmbh_FCcS

F*R* ist in Google ausreichend gewürdigt, vermutlich ist er Oberbayer.

Schon 2008 trat er in Erscheinung:

ZEA - Zentrale Europäische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd.
Suite F 1 ST Floor, New City Chambers,
36 Wood Street Wakefield
West Yorkshire WF1 2HB
director: F* R*

Irgendwie klingelt da noch 'was anderes bei J*K*, aber das lasse ich jetzt mal dahinklingeln. Afendisableger? War da nicht was? Ach nee, das war ja nicht J* K*, sondern T* K* und ich weiß nicht, ob die beiden verwandt sind. Im Geiste offenbar jedenfalls. Und T*K* führt ja (step2pay!) auch zu ZEA und F*R*
(dies als Lesezeichen zu sehen)

[_unsachliche verbalisierte Gefühlsausbrüche entfernt_]


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2011)

P.S.: Falls jmd Zeit und Lust hat, möge er mir bitte per PN eine kurze Zusammenfassung über die Rolle der *NTT Telco (Europe) Inc* schreiben, bevorzugt in Englisch, muß aber nicht sein. Zwar haben die Behörden in Wyoming stolz erklärt, dass man dort keine Steuern zahlt - aber dort gibt es durchaus Interesse an evtl. Unregelmäßigkeiten und es wurde um eine kurze Darstellung des Sachverhalts gebeten.
Weder ich noch meine Kollegen haben aber ausreichend Zeit für einen kurzen Bericht und wir würden gerne schnell liefern 

NTT stellt die Rechnungen im Auftrag der Compresent, richtig?
Und die Forderungen werden durch Drohanrufe untermauert, richtig?
Wo genau taucht der Name auf?
Wer kann Angaben zum Firmengründer H*W* machen?
Wer weiß mehr über die Rolle von Herrn Th* W*?


----------



## dvill (19 November 2011)

Man versteht nicht viel mit der Google-Übersetzung, aber man ahnt, was der Kosovoalbaner sagen will:

http://www.google.de/#q="Pothuaja+n....,cf.osb&fp=a193cda14496ab27&biw=1388&bih=966


----------



## dvill (20 November 2011)

Hier geht es wohl um den "Vertrieb von Lottozahlen":

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a....,cf.osb&fp=bde2fc9778231094&biw=1280&bih=900


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2011)

An der Firmengründerfront kommen hoffentlich auch einige Dinge in Gang: Wenn Deutsche aus London Firmen in Wyoming gründen, dann muß man ja nur den richtigen Hebel finden, um die Behörden darauf anzusetzen...
manchmal passiert ja 'was...
http://creditman.co.uk/uk/members/news-view.asp?newsviewID=5075


----------



## dvill (22 November 2011)

http://justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/vg_koeln/j2011/21_L_285_11beschluss20110328.html


> Nach den Ausführungen des Landgerichts Bonn im Urteil vom 15. Februar 2011 - 11 O 3/11 - (S. 14 des Urteilsabdrucks) kann nämlich davon ausgegangen werden, dass es zu einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss zwischen den Kunden der Antragstellerin und den telefonisch beworbenen Verbrauchern nicht gekommen ist mit der Folge, dass den Kunden der Antragstellerin keine Forderungen gegen Verbraucher zustehen


----------



## dvill (23 November 2011)

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mue...r-abzocke-per-post-und-telefon-id6098152.html


> „Ich komm’ ins Gefängnis, wenn ich nicht zahle, die haben mich angerufen. . .“


----------



## dvill (23 November 2011)

http://www.pz-news.de/region_artike...ern-das-Leben-schwer-machen-_arid,307330.html


> Außerdem hat er Kontakt mit der Karlsruher Rechtsanwaltskammer aufgenommen, um auf die Masche des Heidelberger Anwalts hinzuweisen. Man habe ihm versprochen, das Thema zu prüfen und dagegen vorzugehen, so Schweickert. Wer Drohschreiben von M.-W. erhalten habe, sollte sie am besten direkt an die Kammer schicken (Adresse: Rechtsanwaltskammer Karlsruhe, Reinhold-Frank Straße 72, 76133 Karlsruhe).


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2011)

Ob der eifrige Politiker, ausgerechnet FDP-Mann, dem schweizerischen Masterplan aus der Baarerstraße etwas entgegen setzen kann?


----------



## dvill (25 November 2011)

Die Bande arbeitet klar mafiös: Der Telefonterror endet erst, wenn bezahlt wird: http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?p=1125848#post1125848


> heut früh 5 Anrufe von 7.05 Uhr bis 7.15 Uhr dann gehen wir ausser Haus. Wenn wir nach Hause kommen ist der AB voll 4 Anrufe zw. 7.55 und 8.08 (der hat sicher weiter gemacht aber der AB war voll) und gleich hats wieder geklingelt 16.24 Uhr !


Was machen unsere Behörden?

*Nichts.*


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2011)

Naja nun, da muss man schon wissen, dass das Millionenferkel und der Heidelberger Mahnwalt von einer alten Seilschaft protegiert werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2011)

http://forum.sat1.de/showpost.php?p=1125882&postcount=104


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2011)

Da gibt es wunderschöne Connections aus idyllischer alter ostdeutscher Zeit. Solche Connections halten sich u.U. erstaunlich lang und sorgen das eine oder andere Mal für ganz erstaunliche Schutzschirme.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2011)

Die Schweizer Vögelchen sind ausgeflogen...







 SHAB: 230/2011 *25.11.2011* S.19 (6432078), Tagebuch: ZG 170/15527 *22.11.2011*
* Domizil neu*: [_Das Geschäftsdomizil wird im Handelsregister gelöscht._].

Dass die Frankfurter Jungmafiosi dort sitzen, hatte der Tagesanzeiger bereits 2006 ausführlichst bekannt gemacht - aber Ermittlungen führten ja nie zu Konsequenzen. Man hat die Telefonmafia nach bester Tradition toleriert, wenn nicht gar protegiert. Das hat Tradition. Und Politiker, die jetzt davon reden, dass mehr getan werden sollte, müssen endlich an genau diesem Punkt ansetzen. Der Rest ist sinnfrei.

http://sc.tagesanzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/hintergrund/674559.html

Diese Gruppierung ist bekannt, auch bei genügend Ermittlern. Man darf diese Gruppoierung in Büchern Mafia nennen - aber die Justiz findet konsequent Ausreden, um ja nicht gegen solche Leute vorgehen zu müssen.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2011)

Diese Seilschaften könnten unter Umständen unbequeme und kompromittierende Kenntnisse über Persönlichkeiten der hessischen Politik und Justiz besitzen. Das würde die jahrelange Untätigkeit auf diesem Feld recht gut erklären. Denn bei den anderen Gewinnbimmlerbanden hat man ja schon zugeschlagen. Lediglich das Millionenferkel bleibt auf ganz geheimnisvolle Weise seit Jahren außen vor. Zufall ist das nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2011)

Aka Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schweizer Vögelchen sind ausgeflogen...





> Diese Firma wurde *am 25.11.2011 neu ins Handelsregister eingetragen.* Unser Redaktionsteam *aktualisiert zurzeit die Detail-Einträge* (Zeichnungsberechtigte, Geschäftsleitung, etc.)


http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/multi_channel_gmbh_CH-170.4.010.859-2.htm


----------



## dvill (26 November 2011)

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?p=1129103#post1129103


> Unser stecker war bis 6.00 Uhr morgens gezogen (damit wir wenigstens schlafen können)dann gehen wir um 7.30 aus dem Haus. Dann hat Anton genau 4 Anrufe, dann ist unser AB voll (12 min) und er ist erstmal wieder lahm gelegt- Wie oft er dann anruft bis wir um 17.00 Uhr nach Hause kommen weiss ich nicht er kann ja keine Nachricht hinterlassen. Genau in dieser Zeit von 8.00 Uhr - 17.00 Uhr sind wir für keinen Kunden zu erreichen, da der AB voll ist!!!!!!! Verd... schei..... So dann ist nochmal Großkampf angesagt bis uns die Nerven blank liegen. Gestern war das 20.30 Uhr der Fall, dann haben wir den Stecker gezogen: Also hat Anton genau von 17.00 - 20.30 16 mal angerufen. das ist wirklich seltsam.


*Das ist krimineller Telefonterror.*

Auch wenn den Telefonterroristen das Bargeld ausgeht, weil die Erpressungsopfer immer zahlungsunwilliger werden, haben die Drahtzieher selbst ein klares Bewusstsein darüber, dass dieser Eingriff in private Lebensbereiche ihrer Opfer in Wirklichkeit bösartige Verfolgung ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 November 2011)

Die Betroffenen sollen sich doch beim hessischen Justizministerium beschweren. Die haben doch jahrelang die Ferkelbande durch Untätigkeit herangepäppelt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2011)

Gibt/Gab es nicht Ermittlungen seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt? Was haben die dort eigentlich gearbeitet? Oder waren das nur wieder so Ermittlungen, wo man Papier vom einen Ordner in den anderen heftet und dann die Akten kräftig schüttelt und nach dem zwölften Durchlauf beendet man die Ermittlungen, weil wieder keine neuen Erkenntnisse rauspurzeln?

Vielleicht kann ja dieser nette Journalist, der "Ihr Büro" den Drohanruf laut vorgespielt hat und mit dem Knochen vorbei kam, mal ins Justizministerium ziehen und das dort abziehen. Da wäre man auch nicht an der falschen Adresse...

Mich kotzt das, gelinde gesagt, nur noch an. Dann soll die deutsche Justiz und Politik halt gleich Paragraphen ins Gesetz schreiben, dass Betrug mit modernen Kommunikationsmitteln generell straffrei ist - wenigstens wäre es dann nicht mehr so verlogen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 November 2011)

Ich habe das Band mit dem Drohanruf ("Anton, der Einohrige"), das youtube-Video sowie umfangreiche Informationen an alle genannten Institutionen geschickt, ebenso an Frau ungeAIGNERt, Frau Leutheusser-Schnackselberger, das hessische Justizministerium sowie die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt und andere.

Bislang erfolgte von keiner einzigen Seite irgendwelche Resonanz. Habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht anders erwartet.


----------



## dvill (26 November 2011)

Wenn es stimmt, dass der Otto-Versand mit fragwürdigen Geschäftspartner zusammenarbeitet

http://www.prcenter.de/firma-Saleshouse+AG.html


> Zu unseren Partnern gehören beispielsweise Otto (GmbH & Co KG)



die über "über 28 Millionen Komplettdatensätze und mehr als 5 Millionen Email-Adressen mit vollständiger Anschrift" verfügen und "innerhalb weniger Minuten den Datensatz, nach BDSG, mit Geburtsdatum und harten Merkmalen anreichern"

http://www.openpr.de/drucken/481402/Anreicherung-neuer-Merkmale-in-nur-wenigen-Minuten.html

dann muss der Otto-Versand sich nicht wundern:


> Zahlreiche Kunden und Verbraucher rufen uns an und berichten davon, wie sie mit einer unlauteren Verkaufspraxis aufs Glatteis geführt wurden.


http://www.anwalt24.de/beitraege-ne...sand-will-sich-gegen-spielgemeinschaft-wehren


----------



## dvill (26 November 2011)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...hnung-abbuchen&p=322080&viewfull=1#post322080


> "Firma unter dieser Adresse nicht bekannt!"


Was fehlt für unsere Behörden, hier wegen bandenorganiserter Kriminalität nachzuforschen?


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2011)

...wahrscheinlich die zuständige Behörde selbst.


----------



## dvill (26 November 2011)

http://www.muehlacker.de/mt/articles/910MTcd48b552-2885-4f2e-84df-f40ccb08761b.xml


> Teilweise machen sich die Abzocker aber erst gar nicht die Mühe, ihren Opfern unter falschen Vorzeichen einen Gewinnspielvertrag aufzuschwatzen. Sie starten gleich den Telefonterror und versuchen, den angeblichen Beitrag von 74 Euro für die Teilnahme an Lotto 3000 einzutreiben. Dabei greifen sie tief in die rhetorische und psychologische Trickkiste, um ihre meist unbedarften Opfer zu überlisten. Bis zu 20-mal am Tag rufen die Abzocker an, versuchen, ihre Opfer zu zermürben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2011)

Dass diese Leute immer dreister werden, das ist die Schuld der Behörden (Bundesnetzagentur), der Justiz (Staatsanwaltschaften) und der Politik. Warum aber bringen unsere TV-Sender nur immer wieder den gleichen Dreck und klappern Briefkästen ab? Einige TV-Formate wollten schon lange 'mal die Rolle der Politik beleuchten (frontal21 im ZDF z.B.). Warum machen sie's dann nicht endlich?


----------



## dvill (26 November 2011)

http://www.erik-schweickert.de/files/26547/11_11_23_Rede-Schweickert_ELV-Haushalt_2012.pdf


> Wir sorgen für Aufklärung, indem wir darauf hinweisen, dass weder Anwalt noch Unternehmen Mitglied der Schufa ist, sodass keine
> Einträge erfolgen können. Damit durchbrechen wir die Drohkulisse dieser Abzocker.
> 
> Meine Damen und Herren, das ist gelebter Verbraucherschutz.


Reden hilft nicht. Mal was tun, wäre besser.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2011)

> Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher haben in dieser christlich-liberalen Koalition einen Vorkämpfer für ihre Rechte; denn wir schaffen mehr
> Transparenz und bessere Informationen für die Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher, um eigenverantwortlich Produkte und Dienstleistungen am
> Markt erwerben zu können. Dort, wo es notwendig ist, greifen wir ein, um windigen Unternehmen den Garaus zu machen. Das ist in meinen Augen
> effizienter Verbraucherschutz.


Der hat schon vor dem _deutschen Bundestag_ gesprochen, oder? Und der hat von Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland gesprochen? Also meine Erfahrung mit dem Verbraucherschutz hierzulande ist eine völlig andere. Wie kommt das?



> Messen Sie uns also an den Ergebnissen, und Sie werden sehen: Wir sind die Vorkämpfer für einen effizienten Verbraucherschutz.
> Herzlichen Dank.
> (Beifall bei der FDP und der CDU/CSU - *Caren Lay*
> *(DIE LINKE): Das ist doch lächerlich!*)


 
Wo sie Recht hat...
(Aber immerhin nennt er 'mal konkret eine Firma und sogar einen Namen genannt und diese als Abzocker gebrandmarkt. Hoffentlich kriegen diese Abzocker nicht Fördergelder für Callcenter in Osteuropa, das wäre mal peinlich...)



> Wir sorgen mit einer guten Vertretung dafür, dass das bewährte deutsche Recht auf europäischer Ebene durchgesetzt wird.


Warum sind viele Abzockmodelle in Deutschland nach wie vor brandaktuell, im Rest Europas (und teils im Rest der Welt) aber entweder nie Thema gewesen oder längst kein Thema mehr? Der Verbraucherschutz - zumindest was den Bereich TK/Internet angeht - hat sich in Deutschland gerade *nicht* bewährt und ich wäre sehr froh, wenn endlich *erfolgreiche Maßnahmen anderer Europäer in Deutschland umgesetzt würden! Was dazu zu sagen ist, hat Antispam e.V. deutlich und prägnant gesagt*
hier


> Überdies dürfte der deutsche Vorstoß bei den europäischen Partnern Verwunderung auslösen, denn fast überall im europäischen Ausland ist nämlich die deutsche Form der Webseiten-Abzocke mit untergeschobenen kostenpflichtigen Verträgen nahezu komplett unbekannt. Auch diese Tatsache scheint den Damen und Herren Politikern, die jetzt die Änderung mit der Button-Lösung fordern, vollständig entgangen zu sein. Weil sie von Haus aus nicht gewohnt sind, über den Tellerrand zu schauen, sondern weil sie in typisch deutscher Hybris immer wieder das deutsche Recht, an dem bitteschön die Welt (mindestens aber Europa...) genesen soll, als vorbildlich ansehen, und weil sie gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass ausländische Verbraucher etwa von dieser Abzocke nicht betroffen sein könnten. Es ist aber Tatsache: sowohl in England als auch in Frankreich, Spanien, den Niederlanden und anderswo sucht man bei Recherchen im Internet vergeblich nach Foreneinträgen, Blogs oder Artikeln zu diesem Thema. Das Thema existiert dort merkwürdigerweise überhaupt nicht. (...)
> Die Bundesnetzagentur gibt sich wieder einmal völlig hilflos, wenn es um die Verhinderung illegaler Abbuchungen von Telefonrechnungen geht. Ein Frankfurter "Verbindungsnetzbetreiber" bucht fleißig für nicht existente "Gewinnspieleintragungen" ominöser Firmen aus der Karibik Gelder über die Telefonrechnungen von TK-Endkunden ab. Die BNETZA sieht sich jedoch lediglich dazu in der Lage, das Abbuchen jeweils bestimmter "Leistungsziffern" zu untersagen. Diese Leistungsziffern werden von der Frankfurter Firma frei erfunden und wieder neu vergeben, sobald ein Verbot für eine bestimmte Ziffer ausgesprochen wurde - und weiter geht das Spiel wie gehabt. Wieder einmal lässt sich die BNETZA wie ein Esel vorführen. Die BNETZA hat die Problematiken des Verbraucherschutzes in der Telekommunikation nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden. Möglicherweise unterliegt sie jedoch auch dem politischen Druck seitens des zuständigen Bundesministeriums für Wirtschaft, welches auf Betreiben der Mehrwertdienst-Lobby dafür sorgt, dass der "freie TK-Markt" nicht durch angebliche Überregulierung gegängelt wird. Wie auch immer: für die BNETZA sowie für das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium hat der Verbraucherschutz in der Telekommunikation absolut keine Priorität, sondern der Schutz rechtsunkundiger TK-Endkunden wird rücksichtslos den Interessen der Mehrwertdienst- und Verbindungs"dienstleistungs"-Mafia untergeordnet.


----------



## dvill (27 November 2011)

http://abmahnung-blog.de/abmahnwarner/lotto-3000-senioren-werden-am-telefon-ueberrumpelt


> “Wir stehen im engen Kontakt mit der Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft und Verbraucherzentralen”, ergänzte A..  Rechtliche Maßnahmen seitens des Otto-Versands befänden sich in Vorbereitung.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 November 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich kriegen diese Abzocker nicht Fördergelder für Callcenter in Osteuropa, das wäre mal peinlich..





> Für die Sicherheit dieses Call Center ist F. P. da (Kommandant der Spezial Einheit von der Polizei in Kosovo). Er sorgt dafür dass die Polizei niemals nach drinnen kommt, um zu Kontrollieren was da in diesen 4 Stock Gebäude ablauft, weil wenn es Partys in MC gibt, dann gibt es Drogen wie Marijuana da zu kaufen.


Haben die nicht Fördermittel für das Callcenter in Pristina kassiert? Ich meinte, mal so etwas gelesen zu haben!


----------



## dvill (27 November 2011)

Die Begeisterung vor Ort scheint aber nur von kurzer Dauer gewesen zu sein:



dvill schrieb:


> Man versteht nicht viel mit der Google-Übersetzung, aber man ahnt, was der Kosovoalbaner sagen will:
> 
> http://www.google.de/#q="Pothuaja+n....,cf.osb&fp=a193cda14496ab27&biw=1388&bih=966


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Haben die nicht Fördermittel für das Callcenter in Pristina kassiert? Ich meinte, mal so etwas gelesen zu haben!


Das wäre doch wohl für Prof. Dr. MdB überprüfbar - und das wäre auch etwas, was ich von ihm verlangen würde. Und wenn es nicht ausreicht, dass der kleine aka-aka dies einfordert, könnten da doch Medienvertreter nachhaken. Ich habe mir jedoch die Rede des Prof. Dr. durchgelesen und glaube daraus genug Engagement herauszulesen, so etwas tatsächlich zu prüfen - er muß halt die Information darüber erhalten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2011)

Über dieses Callcenter in Pristina liest man ja viel Gutes, von "win-win-Situation" faselt z.B. die "Investment Promotion Agency of Kosovo"
http://www.ipak-vienna.org/?cid=2,152,100&sqr=callcenter



> Das mit Abstand beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis fand sich ausgerechnet in einem jüngst gegründeten Call-Center in Prishtina, dessen 244 (noch!) Arbeitsplätze mit der modernsten momentan am Markt verfügbaren Hard- und Software ausgestattet sind, dessen Mitarbeiter aufgrund der politischen Situation alle mehrjährige Auslandserfahrungen gemacht haben und die Sprache ihrer Gastländer perfekt beherrschen.
> (...) wer, beispielsweise in einem Call-Center, das gleiche tun kann, was ihm im deutschsprachigen europäischen Raum ein Durchschnittseinkommen beschert hat und dafür jetzt im Kosovo nur noch die Hälfte erhält, hat damit noch immer ein Vielfaches von dem, was der Großteil der Menschen um ihn herum hat.
> So ergibt sich eine der wenigen heute noch zu findenden win-win-Situationen:
> Für den Unternehmer (höhere Marge bei gleichem Einsatz), den Mitarbeiter (höherer Status und höheres Einkommen als gleichermaßen gebildete Mitbürger), den Kunden (niedrige Kosten für die gleiche Leistung) und den Staat (Steigerung des BIP).


 
Aber man sollte sich das schon genauer anschauen:

Hier eine Werbung in eigener Sache für das tolle Callcenter:
http://www.online-artikel.de/article/ein-unternehmen-wird-global-18407-1.html


> Als neuer Arbeitgeber wird MC Communication ltd. ab dem 1.4. in Pristina rund 200 Mitarbeitern und ab 15.4. in Istanbul rund 100 Mitarbeitern einen neuen und vor allem sicheren Arbeitsplatz bieten.


Verfasser der Lobeshymne ist ein gewisser "saleshouse" - dahinter verbirgt sich R.B., das klingt ja fast wie der (tschechische) Zwillingsbruder des I.M., der die Leute bedroht 
http://www.online-artikel.de/profile.php?author_id=5572

Aber den gibt es wirklich:
In seinem Xing-Profil bietet der Herr B. interessante Dinge an:


> Direktmarketing, E-Mail-Marketing, Emailversand, Kontaktvermittlung, *Adresspools*, Stand-Alone Kampagnen, Email-Verteiler, *Adresslisten*, Mailings, Standalone, Newsletter, etc.


 
Saleshouse GmbH, Berner Straße 28, Frankfurt/Main

Wäre doch mal zu prüfen, wem diese Firma gehört.
http://www.saleshouse-deutschland.com/imprint.php


Saleshouse GmbH
Frankfurter Landstr. 23
61352 Bad Homburg v.d. Hoehe

Geschäftsführerin
L* G* (im Handelsregister steht der Name etwas anders: H*l**** G*-M*)

Gerichtsstand: Bad Homburg v.d. Hoehe
HRB: 12022

In ihrem Xingprofil steht


> Leitung Online Marketing
> Saleshouse AG, http://www.saleshouse-international.com
> Branche: Marketing & Werbung


 
Saleshouse GmbH ~ Saleshouse AG
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/saleshouse-deutschland.com

(im whois wird ja auch einmal die Mailadresse J****@saleshouse.ag verwendet
-->
http://saleshouse.ag/imprint.php
-->
Saleshouse AG
-->
Verwaltungsrat H*W*
--> Firmengründer der Firma in Wyoming


ist denn das so schwer zu kapieren?

Zusatzfrage: Was treibt eigentlich der andere GF in München?

Saleshouse GmbH
Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: *W*, M* M*, München*, *xx.xx.1988. Bestellt als Geschäftsführerin: G*-M*, H*l*, Scherz / Aargau / Schweiz, *xx.xx.1982.

Im Handelsregister [edit, zur Klärung: im HR einer Firma, bei der Saleshouse-GF MMW auftaucht und die mangels direkter Verbindungsnachweise hier ungenannt bleibt] steht:
Aufbau und Betreuung von Internet-Seiten sowie Durchführung von Events und Vermittlung von Fotomodellen.

Google sagt aber 'was anderes.
Verwirrung, aber vorläufig nur ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz (für alte Hasen: Sagt jemandem die Dialervermittlung "Hennifax" noch 'was???)


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Sagt jemandem die Dialervermittlung "Hennifax" noch 'was???)


Alex vom Isartor, der früherer Mitarbeiter für Onlinequiz.de - na prima, tolle Karriere! Na ja, war ja zu erwarten seit dessen umstrittenen, eigenen Quizseite aus der Schweiz. Verwirrung stiftet da bei mir der Name unter der dem Begriff Oliro GmbH in Köln, die aber eine Münchener Adresse bedient.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> http://abmahnung-blog.de/abmahnwarner/lotto-3000-senioren-werden-am-telefon-ueberrumpelt





> Rechtliche Maßnahmen seitens des Otto-Versands befänden sich in Vorbereitung.


Man darf gespannt sein. Wir schauen jedenfalls hin.


----------



## dvill (28 November 2011)

Die "Kunden" zahlen inzwischen wirklich schlecht. Die Bedrohung nimmt zu.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...hnung-abbuchen&p=322167&viewfull=1#post322167


> "vorprogrammierter Ärger vor dem Fest"


----------



## dvill (28 November 2011)

http://www.sol.de/titelseite/topnew...hen-mit-Anrufen;art26205,3668707#.TtMVMPJIPMg


> Dem früheren Polizisten sind zwei Fälle bekannt, in denen Senioren über Stunden hinweg mit bedrohlichen Anrufen traktiert wurden. Ziel dieser „Telefon-Folter“ ist es wohl, die Leute einzuschüchtern und zu Zahlungen zu bewegen. Nach Worten von R. liegt hier neben Nötigung und dem möglichen Verstoß gegen das Fernmeldegesetz ein Betrugsverdacht nahe, weil Zahlungen nur nach einem rechtskräftigen Vertrag verlangt werden könnten. Solche Verträge lägen aber nicht vor.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2011)

Der Heidelberger Anwalt ist laut eigenem Bekunden (auf seiner Webseite) weiterhin davon überzeugt, dass rechtswirksame Verträge vorlägen. Dies gehe aus ihm seitens der Mandantin zur Verfügung gestellten Unterlagen eindeutig hervor. Was für Unterlagen dies seien, führt er nicht aus. Gleichwohl hat der Anwalt das Mandat niedergelegt, weil er den Telefonterror so nicht akzeptabel finde.
Davon distanziere er sich.
meyer-wahl.de/index-9.html

Ebenfalls entblödet er sich nicht, das Ammenmärchen zu verbreiten, seine (ehemalige) Mandantschaft habe bereits gerichtliche Titel gegen "Kunden" erwirkt. Uns ist noch nicht ein einziger konkreter Hinweis darauf begegnet - nicht mal ein Mahnbescheid (und dem sollte man ja einfach nur binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen, danach ist Ruhe).

Der Mann ist sich für nichts zu schade. Aber er hat ja bereits in der Vergangenheit immer wieder für fragwürdige Gewinnspielprojekte gemahnt, ebenso war er Verwaltungsrat der schweizerischen Inphone AG, Nachfolgerin der Yellow Acess, die wiederum mit illegalen Telefonabrechnungen parallel zu der Telomax-Masche aufgefallen war. Aber auch das ist sicherlich alles ohne seine Kenntnis passiert.
Was weiß der Mann überhaupt?


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 November 2011)

Aber aber - er ist doch die Unschuld vom Lande. Doch Insider wissen sehr wohl, wie weit er mutmaßlich in Geschäfte (als Mitgesellschafter der Premium Channel GmbH, HRB 700147 AG Mannheim) eingebunden war (inzwischen gehts zu Händen AIDA Wirtschaftsdienste Berlin, und auch der GF hat mehrfach gewechselt, aber ohne mein "Bächlein" sage ich nichts..... )

Woher kenne ich nur die Adresse Heppenheimer Str. 23 in Mannheim (-Käfertal)???


----------



## dvill (28 November 2011)

Hier ist die Unschuld vom Lande: 

http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/pub/shab_publikation_inphone_ag_zug_4812516.pdf

Die Eintragung ist von der Jahreswende 2008/2009. Im Laufe des Jahres 2009 brachte sich diese Firma mit viel Schwung in die Aufmerksamkeit der Öffentlichkeit und damit der BNetzA.

Die INPHONE AG vereinigt eine große Zahl an Inkassoverboten auf sich:

Bundesnetzagentur Aktuelle Hinweise
Bundesnetzagentur Aktuelle Hinweise
Bundesnetzagentur Aktuelle Hinweise
Bundesnetzagentur Aktuelle Hinweise


----------



## dvill (29 November 2011)

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...vor-Abzockmasche;art2800,4071441#.TtUUklaVNkQ


> Eine 37-jährige Frau aus Beckingen erhielt Anfang September einen Telefonanruf, bei dem ihr angekündigt wurde, dass sie bei "Otto" einen Gutschein über 100 Euro gewonnen habe. Wie die Polizei gestern weiter mitteilte, wurde ihr außerdem offeriert, dass sie an einem Lottospiel teilnehmen könne.
> 
> Arglos gab die Frau ihre Personendaten zum Erhalt des Gutscheines preis. Mitte November wurde sie schriftlich aufgefordert; 74 Euro zu überweisen, weil sie einen Spielvertrag mit "Lotto 3000" abgeschlossen habe. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine so genannte Abzockmasche, wie die Polizei mitteilte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Aber aber - er ist doch die Unschuld vom Lande. ..
> Woher kenne ich nur die Adresse Heppenheimer Str. 23 in Mannheim (-Käfertal)???


wer ist jetzt die Unschuld vom Lande?
_Rest editiert._
Ersatzweise, auch zu Ehren des Todestags von George Harrison, _let it be, let it be,..._


----------



## dvill (29 November 2011)

Gemeint ist wohl der Anwalt.

Wenn man mal unterstellt, dass der die Vorstände, Präsidenten usw. kennt, die hier gelistet sind: http://www.handelsregister-ch.ch/c/CH0006410571/INPHONE_AG.cfm

dann liegt Wyoming eventuell nicht so weit weg: http://www.google.de/#hl=de&cp=38&g...,cf.osb&fp=bde2fc9778231094&biw=1536&bih=1328


----------



## Antiscammer (29 November 2011)

Der wird jedwede Kenntnis einer Kenntnis mit kreativem Nichtwissen bestreiten.

Ums Eck sind dann ja auch der Firmenbestatter J., dann noch die Consultante R.d.S. nebst ihrem Sohnemann F., einer der besten Freunde des Millionenferkels.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2011)

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/doberan/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3302914


> Die zweifelhaften Methoden der „Support und Service Deutschland UG“ — so der eigentliche Name der Firma mit Sitz in Ludwigshafen — sind dem Verbraucherschutz nicht unbekannt. Es würden gezielt ältere Leute angerufen, um mit ihnen am Telefon einen mündlichen Vertrag abzuschließen. Werden anschließend die Rechnungen nicht bezahlt, folge Telefonterror: „Diese Leute arbeiten viel mit der Angst der Menschen. Mit wiederholten Inkasso-Androhungen am Telefon soll Druck ausgeübt werden. Das geht bis hin zur Nötigung“, sagt Verbraucherschützer Geburtig.


Die Bande operiert ständig mit verteilten Briefkästen und Firmenhüllen.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2011)

Hier sind noch ein paar Ecken:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&cp=46&g...,cf.osb&fp=bde2fc9778231094&biw=1536&bih=1328


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2011)

> C.O.- beruflicher Werdegang, Wohn- und Heimatort
> www.moneyhouse.ch/p/c*-o*
> Aktuell tätig für: INPHONE AG in Liquidation. Kennt möglicherweise: M*B*, F*d*S*, J*K*, S*S*, G* M*-W*


das sind Millionen von genervten und betrogenen Verbrauchern auf einem Haufen - schutzlos im Stich gelassen durch die Politik. Eine mehr als ein Jahrzehnt aktive Nervmafia. Ungestört.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 November 2011)

Einer von Millionenferkels "Statthaltern" - ein extrem vielseitiger Businessman


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2011)

Hier ist noch ein tüchtiger ausdauernder Mitstreiter: web.archive.org (bitte etwas Geduld)


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Dezember 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist noch ein tüchtiger ausdauernder Mitstreiter: web.archive.org (bitte etwas Geduld)


Ach der! Millionenferkels bekanntes ukrainisches Klon-Phantom!


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2011)

Die multiplen Existenzen scheinen ein gemeinsames Merkmal zu besitzen, die Mailadresse:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&cp=25&g...,cf.osb&fp=ce97b26c8fd00da0&biw=1536&bih=1328

Im Einzelfall passt das dann so: http://www.who.is/domain_archive-at/faustus-eberle.at/


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2011)

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...che.314f77bd-c05b-4a86-ac12-37b11c37ff4a.html


> "Es gab auch schon Durchsuchungsmaßnahmen", sagt Staatsanwaltssprecherin Dorothee Acker-Skodinis. Ermittelt werde wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs. Dazu gehören seit Montag auch die Ludwigsburger Fälle.
> 
> Im Visier steht offenbar ein 61-Jähriger, der in diesem Jahr zwei GmbHs mit neuer Geschäftsanschrift in Heidelberg im Handelsregister eintragen lassen hat. Bei einer geht es um Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen, bei der anderen um Paymentdienstleistungen, Computer und Präsentationen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Dezember 2011)

> Immerhin: Der Abmahnanwalt ist inzwischen von Lotto 3000 abgerückt. "Aufgrund der ohne Absprache mit uns durchgeführten Mahntelefonate, von denen wir uns ausdrücklich distanzieren und von welchen wir keine Kenntnis hatten", heißt es in einer Erklärung, "haben wir das Mandat mit sofortiger Wirkung beendet."


http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...che.314f77bd-c05b-4a86-ac12-37b11c37ff4a.html

Wie bereits erwähnt: Die Unschuld vom Lande......


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2011)

http://www.pz-news.de/region_artike...lefon-Abzocker-angekuendigt-_arid,310079.html


> Die Bundesregierung werde solche Telefon-Abzocker, die jüngst mit „Lotto 3000“ vor allem in Niefern-Öschelbronn ans Geld von Einwohnern zu kommen versuchten, stoppen, versprach gestern FDP-Bundestagsabgeordneter Erik Schweickert. Der verbraucherpolitische Sprecher der FDP und Gemeinderat aus Niefern-Öschelbronn kündigte an, die Regierungskoalition „das unseriöse Inkasso entschlossen bekämpfen“. In einer Fallstudie seien zahlreiche Fälle geschildert worden, wie am Telefon Drohkulissen aufgebaut und unberechtigte Forderungen gestellt würden, so Schweickert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2011)

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...che.314f77bd-c05b-4a86-ac12-37b11c37ff4a.html


> Die Adresse eines Heidelberger Anwaltsbüros ist dagegen echt. Die Kanzlei wirbt mit einem "straff organisierten Mahnwesen unter Einbeziehung anwaltlicher Maßnahmen" und lobt "exzellente Kontakte zu Factoring-Unternehmen, die einen Teil der offenen Rechnungen vorfinanzieren können". Sie betont, "auf der Basis der uns von unserer Mandantin zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen und Unterlagen" gehandelt zu haben.


 


> Immerhin: Der Abmahnanwalt ist inzwischen von Lotto 3000 abgerückt. "Aufgrund der *ohne Absprache mit uns durchgeführten Mahntelefonate, von denen wir uns ausdrücklich distanzieren* und von welchen wir keine Kenntnis hatten", heißt es in einer Erklärung, "haben wir das Mandat mit sofortiger Wirkung beendet."


und für alles weitere übernehmen Sie die Verantwortung, Herr ... Google ?
Wie genau funktionierte eigentlich die Achse Heidelberg - Zug - Wyoming - Road Town?


Was ist eigentlich aus der Bluerate Telecom geworden, Herr Rechtsanwalt? Da hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Dortmund die Ermittlungen eingestellt. Hmm.
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&site=&q=bluerate staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt&oq=bluerate staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1383l7633l0l7809l39l39l0l29l29l0l226l1838l0.5.5l10l0

Was hat es zu bedeuten, dass die Firma bluerate telecom GmbH2009 die Adresse der Firmenbestatter JURICON bekommen hat? Wann haben eigentlich die Probleme der Bluerate begonnen? 2008?



> 07.08.2008
> 
> 
> bluerate Vertriebsgesellschaft mbH, Heidelberg (Maaßstr. 32/1, 69123 Heidelberg). Die Gesellschaft ist durch Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens über ihr Vermögen (Amtsgericht Heidelberg, Beschluss vom 01.08.2008, 51 IN 138/08) aufgelöst. Gemäß § 60 Abs. 1 GmbHG i.V. § 65 Abs. 1 GmbHG von Amts wegen eingetragen.


(soweit hier bekannt ist Herr MW nicht als GF zurück getreten - oder hab ich das überlesen?)


> 29.10.2008
> 
> 
> bluerate telecom GmbH, Heidelberg, (Maaßstr. 32/1, 69123 Heidelberg).Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: Mxxx-Wxxx, Gxxx, Heidelberg, *xx.xx.1972. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: Wxxx Bxxx, Spreenhagen, *xx.xx.1946


[Juricon]

Hat die Dortmunder Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren vielleicht zu früh eingestellt?



> Für Rechnungsfragen ist ausschließlich die Firma *Verizon, Dortmund* c/o nexnet Clearinghaus der, Frankfurt, als Anbieter zuständig.


ach echt?

So viele ungelöste Rätsel. Da hat die StA viel zu tun - aber bitte dabei nicht den Wald vergessen, den tiefen Wald, da wo die Bächlein fließen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2011)

Hoffentlich können die Staatsanwälte auch mit Robtex umgehen 

http://www.robtex.com/ip/88.198.48.200.html
http://www.robtex.com/dns/www.compresent-erfurt.de.html?tab=all
http://www.robtex.com/dns/bluerate.de.html?tab=all


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2011)

Und dann wundere ich mich über so was



> Im Visier steht offenbar ein 61-Jähriger, der in diesem Jahr zwei GmbHs mit neuer Geschäftsanschrift in Heidelberg im Handelsregister eintragen lassen hat. Bei einer geht es um Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen, bei der anderen um Paymentdienstleistungen, Computer und Präsentationen.


Das ist seine Gegenwart. Zu seiner Vergangenheit kann man bei der BAFIN mehr lesen:
http://www.bafin.de/SharedDocs/Mitt...M__Unerlaubte/vm__101001__garantie__wert.html

2010. Ob damals auch schon Heidelberg...???

Und was bedeutete die Geschäftsführertätigkeit für die Frankfurter "Aton Capital GmbH", nicht - oder eben doch - zu verwechseln mit der "Aton Capital Group", dem Mitinhaber der russischen Börse.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Trading_System

Immer diese 50%-Journalisten, tststs...
So. Und nun ist dieses Kapitel für mich erledigt. Dem Fürst von Heppenheim einen Gruß: Wir kriegen Euch alle! _the show must go on... _


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2011)

Moneyhouse sieht klar:


> *Die Fluktuationsrate von 100% ist überdurchschnittlich hoch. Wir empfehlen Ihnen daher, sich näher über die finanzielle Situation der Saleshouse AG zu informieren.*


 
Soll heißen: Bei der Saleshouse AG sind sie alle ausgeflogen - nur der Obervogel, R.J., der bezeichnet sich immer noch als "owner" des leeren Vogelnestes...
[wenn man die Informationen bei moneyhouse liest, siehgt es eher so aus, als sei H.W. der Inhaber]
wie groß das Netzwerk wirklich ist, kann erahnen, wer mit all den Seitentipps bei A.F. mitkommt...
http://www.abzocknews.de/2011/11/30...te-schnittstellen-bei-der-saleshouse-ag-gmbh/

Der Gründer der NTT TELCO (Europe) Inc ist auch ausgeflogen. Die StA wird zu spät kommen. Warum?
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Saleshouse_AG_CH-170.3.013.484-6_13251585.html

2006
http://sc.tagesanzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/hintergrund/674559.html



> auch die Zuger Kriminalpolizei nimmt sich auf Grund zahlreicher Beschwerden des Firmengeflechts an. xxx vom Dienst für Wirtschaftsdelikte der Kriminalpolizei Zug bestätigte, dass gegen die Firma IFK Holding AG (früher IFK Institut für Konsumforschung AG) seit Monaten ein Ermittlungsverfahren läuft.
> Weitere Strafanzeige in Zug
> 
> Diese Firma wurde im Juli 2004 vom 26-jährigen Fxxx Exxx gegründet. Er ist auch Verwaltungsrat der Europe Holding AG; in Frankfurt existiert ein Firmenzwilling namens Europe Media AG. Mit der Zuger Holding werden in der Schweiz neue Unternehmen gegründet, so auch die Saleshouse AG mit Rxxx Jxxx als Verwaltungsrat. Sowohl er wie auch Exxx benutzten die gleiche Zuger Wohnadresse; beide sassen im Frankfurter Firmenzwilling Europe Media.


 
PS: H.W. ist auch noch bei einer anderen Firma ausgeflogen
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Pro_Media_Management_GmbH_CH-020.4.043.475-0_14725878.html

er taucht aber noch auf bei einer Firma, die ins deutsche Bruchsal führt.

Und die Saleshouse-Truppe? Nützt vielleicht ihre einst auf 0900-Gewinnbetrügerseiten beworbene Hotelflatrate?
http://www.hotel-flatrate.de/home/?id=home


> Wir verarbeiten und nutzen personenbezogene Daten zur Auftragsabwicklung, zur Pflege der Kundenbeziehungen und für unsere eigene Werbeansprachen. Die dafür erforderlichen Daten werden ggf. an Dienstleister weitergeleitet.


 
...und wo landete man eigentlich damals bei der Recherche zu den 0900-Gewinnspielbetrügern? Na klar:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...en-ab-november-2007.21281/page-25#post-233219

Das war eine Seite der Telemar damals - mit S*S* als Stroh-GF, just jener S*S*, der hier auftaucht:
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/INPHONE_AG_in_Liquidation_CH-170.3.027.474-7_14047689.html

womit man wieder am Anfang wäre und so schlau, wie man im September 2010 schon war:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...osten-auf-Telefonrechnungen&highlight=santaro


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

http://www.test.de/themen/steuern-r...sofirmen-Schlimme-Abzockerei-4309400-4309402/


> Verträge untergeschoben
> 
> „Meist beginnt die Schweinerei mit typischen Abofallen im Internet oder mit unerwünschten Werbeanrufen bei Verbrauchern“, so vzbv-Vorstand Gerd Billen am Donnerstag auf einer Pressekonferenz in Berlin.


"Schweinerei" passt beim Millioenferkel ja in besonderer Weise.


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

Ein Arbeitsbeispiel dieser Millionenferkel-Bande:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...furt-NTT-Telco&p=322641&viewfull=1#post322641


> ... und Inkasso Deutschland. Wir müssen jetzt eine wichtige Angelegenheit klären, also hören Sie jetzt genau zu und zwar bis zum Schluß ! Sie haben richtig gehört, wer nicht einmal bis zum Schluß dranbleibt, wenn Sie den Hörer vorzeitig vom Ohr nehmen oder zwischendurch auflegen, dann rufe ich Sie wieder und wieder und immer wieder an und zwar solange, bis Sie mir wenigstens Einmal vollständig zugehört haben


Und "der Chef hat seinem Hund das Ohr abgeschnitten", gab es auch schon.

Nette Geschäftspartner hat die Unschuld vom Lande da. Und immer Off-Shore. Wo doch die Unschuld vom Lande die Gründung von Off-Shore-Firmen zu den Arbeitsgebieten zählt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Dezember 2011)

Es ist eine Sauerei ohnegleichen, dass sich die Verantwortlichen nun seit nahezu 10 Jahren immer und immer wieder davonpinkeln! Sind denn unsere Ermittlungsbehörden derart blöd und einfältig, immer und immer wieder auf die Ausflüchte von Millionenferkel & Co. hereinzufallen? Jeder einigermaßen informierte Insider kennt die Namen der gesamten Mafia, die dahintersteckt!

Oder spielen da "persönliche Verbindungen" Mafia zu den "Ermittlerbossen" mit eine Rolle?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Oder spielen da "persönliche Verbindungen" Mafia zu den "Ermittlerbossen" mit eine Rolle?


Man kann es jedenfalls kaum glauben und jeder Erklärungsversuch für die Untätigkeit der Behörden berührt Undenkbares: Zu blöd? Zu faul? Zu hilflos? Zu korrupt?
Auch Telomäxchen Chr.O. hat bald Jubiläum: Die älteste mir bekannte Nennung in Zusammenhang mit Telefonabzocke stammt aus 2002 ("paladur"). Der entsprechende Film ist selbst in den Archiven der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen nicht mehr auftreibbar.

PS: Wer an dem Panoramabeitrag vom 6.6.2002 Interesse hat, soll sich per PN melden, da ich nicht weiß, ob man das Manuskript einstellen darf.

edit:
Is ja lustig! Wo ist wohl diese Firma gelandet, mit der C.O. 2002 erstmals aufgefallen war? Heppenheimer Straße 23 - ich glaub's nicht...
http://www.genios-firmen.de/firma,OS,1,osportshop-gmbh.html

Die Firma heißt jetzt "osportshop" und wer deren de-Domain anschaut, weiß Bescheid. Lebkuchen, Kippen und Kooperationen mit ***. Jawollja.
(Der Lebkuchenmann vom Bächlein und CO sind nicht mehr GF, siehe ebundesanzeiger.de "osportshop" Jahresbilanz 2010)


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Dezember 2011)

Womöglich alles zusammen.

Womöglich spielen auch gewisse Seilschaften mit Verbindungen zur hessischen Justiz eine Rolle.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Womöglich spielen auch gewisse Seilschaften mit Verbindungen zur hessischen Justiz eine Rolle.


Dann ist es ja vielleicht doch gut, dass die Heidelberger ermitteln? Heppenheim ist ja auch Hessen, oder? Und über Hessen schütteln ja selbst Kollegen die Köpfe, wenn es um Internetkriminalität geht. Zumindest dann, wenn keiner zuschaut. Nun ja, ehrlich gesagt gibt es aber bei den Ermittlungsbehörden nicht etwa schwarze Schafe oder besonders unfähige Behörden, sondern es ist eher so, dass es einige wenige leuchtturmähnliche Beispiele engagierter Ermittler gibt in einem Meer von Ahnungslosigkeit usw (siehe oben)

Darf ich noch etwas ganz Böses in die Runde werfen? Warum argumentieren die Befürworter einer Vorratsdatenspeicherung eigentlich nicht mit dem Argument, dass man damit Telefonbetrüger überführen könnte? Etwa deshalb, weil man es dann auch tun müsste? Und wer würde dann die Millionen ersetzen, die den Werbefirmen entgehen, angefangen bei Google?


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Dezember 2011)

Ja, Heppenheim ist Hessen. Südlichstes Hessen.

Überall sonst wird gegen gewerbsmäßige Wirtschaftskriminelle immerhin auch ermittelt, und es gibt Prozesse.

In Hamburg gegen die Abofallenbetreiber rund um die "rennende Aktentasche".
In Berlin, in Essen, in Krefeld, jetzt auch in Ludwigshafen, neulich auch in Würzburg gegen die Gewinnspielmafia. Durchsuchungen von Callcentern, Festnahmen, Urteile.
In Mannheim/Offenburg gegen die Flammkuchen-Connection (Teil der Gewinnspielmafia).
In Bielefeld gegen den Schweizer Waldpiepmatz und die Paderborner Gewinnspielmafia.
In Hannover gegen den Pferdeapfelinkassohengst. (Obwohl auch Hannover sich oft in anderen Fällen schwer tut.)

Und in Hessen?

Gegen den Stacheldrahtkönig aus Rodgau wurde bisher alles eingestellt, immerhin wird es demnächst in Frankfurt doch einen Prozess wegen der Abofallen geben - ein absolutes Novum in Hessen. Man wird sehen, wie die sich dabei anstellen.

Gegen die Fuldaer Telefonsexbande wurde ebenfalls bisher alles eingestellt.

Gegen den Heppenheimer Kreisel ebenfalls.

Gegen die Millionenferkel-Bande, deren Ursprünge in Frankfurt liegen, und wohin auch weiterhin wichtige Verbindungen existieren, gibt es, soweit erkennbar, seit 2005/2006 nicht einmal nennenswerte Ansätze. Auf geheimnisvolle Weise scheint da alles zu versanden.

Hessen ist das Eldorado der Wirtschaftskriminalität in TK und Internet. Ein geeigneteres Bundesland für Abzocker ist kaum denkbar.


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

Al Capone wurde von der Justiz wenigstens wegen Steuerhinterziehung befragt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Capone#Der_Steuer-Prozess

Bei Scheinfirmenimperien hinter mehrfachen Postfach-Weiterleitungen, nicht nachvollziehbaren Anschriften in aller Welt und ständig wechselnden Bankkonten könnte man sich fragen, ob die Umsatzsteueranmeldungen pünktlich und vollständig eingereicht werden.

Das Geschäft wird in Deutschland gemacht, die Täter sind Deutsche, nur die Tarnanzüge klingen ausländisch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Gegen den Heppenheimer Kreisel ebenfalls.


Der Fall hier IST "Heppenheimer Kreisel". Eine enge Kooperation dürfte es mindestens seit den "Nachbarschaftsanrufen" geben ("Codename Heinzi")
Wann war das? 2008?
http://www.heise.de/ct-tv/artikel/H...rschaft24-net-und-Nachparpost-com-401993.html

PS: Nürnberger Lebkuchenpakete sind für aka-aka heilig. Wenn diese Lebkuchenpakete, die zu den allerfrühesten Kindheitserinnerungen gehören, irgendwie mit dieser Sache zu tun haben, habe ich wieder genug Motivation für die nächsten Jahre Kampf gegen den Heppenheimer Sumpf. Denn das wäre eine Vergewaltigung meiner wichtigsten Erinnerungen...
¡_No pasarán_!


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Dezember 2011)

Zuständig für Heppenheim sind die Justizbehörden in Darmstadt, und das sagt wohl alles!


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ132291209009810/link963221A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen
> 
> 02.12.2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2011)

Niedersachsen? Gibt's dann vielleicht auch Strafanzeigen in Osnabrück? *lechz*



> *02.12.2011
> Telefonterror von Inkassofirma NTT Telco
> Verbraucherzentrale rät Verbrauchern zur Strafanzeige*


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

http://www.lkz.de/home/lokales/stad...riefe-und-Drohanrufe-_arid,44180_lkzds,1.html


> Bei der Polizei Westhessen in Wiesbaden waren mittlerweile 150 Fälle anhängig, die aber an die örtlichen Dienststellen zurückgingen. Denn: „Die Firma hat ihren Sitz nicht hier“, sagt ein Sprecher. Bei der Adresse handle es sich lediglich um einen angemieteten Briefkasten. Nun versuche man, über den Geldfluss an die Firma zu kommen.


Bei der Unschuld vom Lande könnte man doch suchen gehen ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Dezember 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.lkz.de/home/lokales/stad...riefe-und-Drohanrufe-_arid,44180_lkzds,1.html
> 
> Bei der Unschuld vom Lande könnte man doch suchen gehen ...


Genau! Die "Unschuld vom Lande" arbeitet ja nun wohl bereits seit einigen Jahren sehr intensiv mit der Bande zusammen. Die müsste doch näheres wissen, z.B. wo die erpressten Gelder hinfließen...


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

Neues von der Unschuld vom Lande: http://www.pz-news.de/region_artike...-Center-auf-Mallorca-kommen-_arid,310249.html


> "Lotto 3000": Anrufe sollen aus einem Call-Center auf Mallorca kommen
> 
> Interessante Neuigkeiten zu den Abzockern von „Lotto 3000“ haben die Pforzheimer Zeitung erreicht. Nach Auskunft eines Informanten sollen die Drohanrufe, mit denen in den vergangenen Wochen vor allem ältere Menschen in Niefern-Öschelbronn eingeschüchtert wurden, von einem Call-Center auf Mallorca kommen. Direkt beteiligt: Der Heidelberger Rechtsanwalt G. M.-W..


Schon 10 Beamte im Wochenendeinsatz könnten in den Akten der Kanzlei viel Aufklärung leisten ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Dezember 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Schon 10 Beamte im Wochenendeinsatz könnten in den Akten der Kanzlei viel Aufklärung leisten ...


Bevor der große Shredder seine Arbeit aufnimmt.....


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2011)

Falls interessierte mitlesen:
Am Montag beginnt in Berlin ein interessanter Prozess:

*13:00, Saal B129, Moabiter Kriminalgericht, Turmstr. 91*
Angeklagt: Gewerbs- und bandenmäßiger Betrug
Der Vorwurf: Prozess gegen drei Männer (40/46/51 Jahre alt), die zwischen Ende 2009 und Sommer dieses Jahres im Wedding eine sog. Gewinnspiel-Eintragungsdienst GmbH gegründet haben sollen, die betrügerisch vorzugsweise ältere Menschen zu kostenfreie Internetgewinnspiele angeboten haben sollen. Die Geschädigten gingen dabei mit 49 bis 59 Euro in Vorleistung. Angeklagt sind 223.531 Fälle. Der Gewinn soll im achtstelligen Bereich gelegen haben. Info über Abzocke durch angebliche Gewinnspiel-Eintragungsdienste...

bessere Infos hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...nnspiele-der-World-Com-Service-GmbH-in-Berlin

-->
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...agungsdiensten&p=262950&viewfull=1#post262950

223531*55=12,3 Mio


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Dezember 2011)

> „Soviel kann und darf ich Ihnen sagen: *Die von mir vertretenen Mandanten unterscheiden sich von mir und meiner Person*“, behauptet er.


http://www.pz-news.de/region_artike...-Center-auf-Mallorca-kommen-_arid,310249.html


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Dezember 2011)

Uneidesstattliche Versicherung mit anwaltlichem Ehrenwort seitens der kurpfälzischen Unschuld vom Lande schrieb:
			
		

> *Die von mir vertretenen Mandanten unterscheiden sich von mir und meiner Person...*


Fragt sich nur, worin.


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

Der Unterschied besteht teilweise wohl nur in der zeitlichen Reihenfolge, bestimmte Ämter im international verstreutem Firmengestrüpp zu bekleiden.


dvill schrieb:


> Wenn man mal unterstellt, dass der die Vorstände, Präsidenten usw. kennt, die hier gelistet sind: http://www.handelsregister-ch.ch/c/CH0006410571/INPHONE_AG.cfm


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

Es gibt ja auch noch die bisher unbeantwortete Frage:

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a...,cf.osb&fp=bc1558aee3e58340&biw=1536&bih=1250


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Sind denn unsere Ermittlungsbehörden derart blöd....


Gelinde gesagt: JA! Und diese Halunken wissen das!


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2011)

Weil sie jede "Firma" im Rosenheimer Postfach als Einzelfall betrachten:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sugexp=...,cf.osb&fp=bc1558aee3e58340&biw=1536&bih=1250

Die Briefkästen sehen so ausländlisch aus. Ist aber alles eine Bande und ein großer Fisch im Inland.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2011)

> Die von mir vertretenen Mandanten unterscheiden sich von mir und meiner Person


Nein, nein und nein. So nicht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der Fall hier IST "Heppenheimer Kreisel". Eine enge Kooperation dürfte es mindestens seit den "Nachbarschaftsanrufen" geben ("Codename Heinzi")
> Wann war das? 2008?


 
In Sachen Telefonabzocke fiel F.E. (damalks für mich völlig unverständlich) bereits 2006 auf:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/winter-2005-frühsommer-2006-0137-lockanrufe-hier-melden.11572/page-42#post-140061
(der angegebene Nummernnutzer gab - so Berichte - eine FE-Firma als Kunden an)

zum offiziellen Nummernanbieter bereits hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/winter-2005-frühsommer-2006-0137-lockanrufe-hier-melden.11572/page-42#post-140059

von dort führt wiederum eine Spur zurück zur Inphone-Truppe. Und das ist noch nicht alles. Gesetzt den Fall, "NTT TELCO (Europe)" hieße nicht _zufällig *NTT...*_

Man muss sich wohl diese alten Sachen aus 2006 noch einmal anschauen.


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2011)

Ob das die Millionenferkel-Bande schrecken muss?

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...n-unerlaubte-Werbeanrufe-geplant-1390335.html


> Besserer Schutz gegen unerlaubte Werbeanrufe geplant


So tönt es seit Jahren, in denen es immer schlimmer wurde ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Dezember 2011)

(Offtopic)
_Hereby I declare that not a single hint could be found showing any relationship of Mr Netztel RW into the winfinder case._
Ich muß also die Blase noch etwas strapazieren - aber ich werde bieseln.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Falls interessierte mitlesen:
> Am Montag beginnt in Berlin ein interessanter Prozess:
> 
> *13:00, Saal B129, Moabiter Kriminalgericht, Turmstr. 91*
> Angeklagt: Gewerbs- und bandenmäßiger Betrug


Hollahi! Woher wusste ich nur, dass dies hier doch irgendwie auch hinpasst? Einer der Angeklagten ist *J. L.* (es ging offenbar um die Frankfurter Firma _[edit]_, die laut StA Kenntnis hatte, wie die "Verträge" zustande gekommen sind und trotzdem weiterhin abgebucht hat).

http://www.rbb-online.de/abendschau...b!abendschau!abendschau_20111205_prozess.html

JL: ab 26sek

[Lustig finde ich unter anderem (aber bei weitem nicht nur), dass jener J.L. eine Firma hat in der Schweiz:
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Bruma_Service_GmbH_CH-020.4.003.032-0_13047882.html

der zweite dort genannte Herr, S.L. beerbte 2004 einen gewissen Herrn [_edit]_. im VR einer anderen Firma. Ja, jener [edit], der so viele Firmen hat (und so viele davon zusammen mit Herrn O.).
Das hat noch nicht viel zu bedeuten (und was es bedeuten kann, wird klarer, wenn man weiß, dass jener S.L. als "Unternehmensberater" eine gewisse Messe besucht hat, bei der sie sich seit 2001 alle trafen zum Planen neuer "Geschäftsideen": Der [edit], der falsche Konsul, der Teufel aus Wien, und alle anderen, die man immer wieder findet, wenn man da hinleuchtet, wo es besonders dunkel ist...). Ach ja: er besuchte diese Messe übrigens 2006 für eine Firma aus der Schweiz, die heute "A-Z Cars" heißt - und bei der man 2004 ebenfalls noch Herrn [edit]. finden konnte. Von dort aus findet man u.a. auch eine Firma, die früher 'mal "Boomerang" hieß. Das trifft es irgendwie: Manche Namen sind wie Bumerangs...]

Bereits 2003 sprach die Seite "Spammer-Hammer" vom "Netzwerk des Herrn [edit]"
Zu jener Zeit war J.L. "Berater" für eine Paymentfirma, die 2007 von einem Konkurrenten geschluckt wurde, "den" (man möge dort nicht gleich wieder losschrei(b)en) man früher unter dem Namen Crossk*** fürchtete


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2011)

http://www.fri-tv.de/index.php?opti...-zur-strafanzeige&catid=18:weltweit&Itemid=85


> Aktuell erfuhr die Verbraucherzentrale von Betroffenen, dass Widerspruchsschreiben an NTT Telco wieder zurückgekommen seien mit dem Vermerk ‚Annahme verweigert’.


Ist der Briefkasten bewohnt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2011)

hatten wir doch schon: Der Briefkasten ist selbst ein Briefkasten

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&site=&q="ihr büro" wiesbaden&btnK=Google-Suche&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=

potemkinsche Dörfer


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2011)

Die Welt ist klein: http://www.hilferuf.de/forum/cafe/135843-lotto-3000-a-2.html


> Ich weis es zu 100 % da ich dieses Projekt selbst da mal telefonieren sollte und mich sofort davon Abgewand habe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2011)

[...]
zur Prüfung zurück gezogen


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2011)

Neue Firma aufgetaucht:

Zahlungsempfänger: Telebill GmbH
Konto-Nr: 191 646 330
BLZ: 545 500 10
Kreditinstitut: Sparkasse Vorderpfalz


GF: EAF


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2011)

http://www.justanswer.de/verbrauche...en-und-herren-habe-heute-von-einer-firma.html


> habe heute von einer Firma NTT Telco, Inkasso Deutschland eine Zahlungsaufforderung in Höhe von 59,40 erhalten. Zahlung an Telebill GmbH


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2011)

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...icle//der-unheimliche-lotto-anrufautomat.html


> Der Verbraucherschützer ordnet die Aktivitäten der Firma in den dunkleren Teil des grauen Bereichs ein, in dem viele Geschäfte nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz betrieben werden.


Eine schöne Umschreibung für "dunkelscharz".


> "Wir haben 50 Fälle pro Woche - und die Dunkelziffer dürfte erheblich größer sein"





> Das Besondere an dieser neuen Masche ist ein automatischer Anrufer - eine Bandansage, die zur reinen Nervensäge wird. Ohne Punkt und Komma wird dem vermeintlichen Schuldner um die Ohren gehauen, dass er zur Zahlung verpflichtet ist, dass sonst der Gerichtsvollzieher kommt und den Fernseher mitnimmt. Gelassenere Zeitgenossen haben die Bandansage auf ihrem Anrufbeantworter aufgenommen und über YouTube online gestellt: www.youtube.com/watch?v=VChgQBUfgY4. Kommentar eines amüsierten Zuhörers


Wer ist denn nun der Chef mit dem Hund mit dem abgeschnittenen Ohr? Die Unschuld vom Lande, der Call-Center-Chef, das Millionenferkel oder der große Unbekannte?


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokal...icle//der-unheimliche-lotto-anrufautomat.html
> 
> Wer ist denn nun der Chef mit dem Hund mit dem abgeschnittenen Ohr? Die Unschuld vom Lande, der Call-Center-Chef, das Millionenferkel oder der große Unbekannte?


Ob unser Schrotti nebst Gattin auch wieder mit von der Partie ist???


----------



## schnarchbacke (7 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Niedersachsen? Gibt's dann vielleicht auch Strafanzeigen in Osnabrück? *lechz*


genau das habe ich auch getan. eine strafanzeige gemacht. habe gestern abend ebenfall von dieser firma post erhalten. nur lasse ich mich nicht einschüchtern, im gegenteil!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2011)

[vorläufig wurde dieser Beitrag größtenteils zurück gezogen]

Strafanzeigen? Prima! Dann kann man sich ja schon mal im Wunschtraum ausmalen, wie sich der ein oder andere auf der Anklagebank macht. [...]
http://www.noz.de/lokales/59211113/...egal-betrugsprozess-birgt-bundesweite-brisanz

_edit: zu viel Ironie ist gefährlich _


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2011)

http://www.fnweb.de/regionales/lauda_koenigshofen/20111208_mmm0000002584769.html


> Doch als er sich dann unter einer angegebenen Hotlinenummer noch einmal, wie in dem Schreiben zusätzlich erwähnt, seinen angeblichen Vertragsabschluss anhören wollte, merkte er, dass er sich nicht mit einem "echten" Telefonpartner unterhielt, sondern mit einem täuschend echten Band, das aber nicht auf seine Nachfragen antwortete. Er hörte nur vorgefertigte Sätze, allerdings auch auf ihn personalisiert. Daraufhin wandte er sich direkt an die Polizei.





> Die Polizei empfiehlt Bürgern, die so ein Schreiben erhalten haben, sich an die Verbraucherberatungsstelle zu wenden und diese Zahlungsaufforderung der NTT Telco zu ignorieren und nicht zu überweisen.


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2011)

Hier ist so ein Erpressungsschreiben: http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/2011/1...trafrecht/rechtsanwalt/verkehrsrecht/?isalt=0


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2011)

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ung.ece1875c-f43c-4098-b8ab-9da79374089e.html


> Das Wiesbadener Forderungenmanagement scheint indes in Deutschland nicht ganz unbekannt zu sein und die Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt etwa vor Rechnungen und Anrufen des Unternehmens. Die Forderungen in Zusammenhang mit dem Dienst "Winfinder" seien zudem nicht belegbar.


Wo bleiben eigentlich die Erfolgsmeldungen der vielen glücklichen Gewinner dieser vielen Gewinnspiele und Lottoteilnahmen?

Die werden doch wohl nicht für nichts kassieren.

Bei Lotto und bei Gewinnspielen gibt es immer eine Quote der Gewinner. Nachdem diese Bande flächendeckend ganz Duetschland mit Forderungen überzieht, müssten viele "Kunden" durch unerwartete Gewinne überrascht worden sein.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Dezember 2011)

Pressemitteilung Nepperle-PR-Agentur:
[ironie] Ganz Deutschland wird reich! Millionenferkel machts möglich!  [/ironie]


> Seltsam auch, dass man rätseln muss, von dem die Forderungen eigentlich stammen sollen. Auch wenn im Schreiben eine “Marketing & Project Service Inc.” genannt wird: Ohne Angaben zum Sitz, ist das eine Bezeichnung, die kaum weiter hilft. Dabei sollten die angeblich bestehenden Forderungen doch problemlos zu untermauern sein?Wieder komisch wird es, wenn man das Geflecht weiter kontrolliert: Angeschrieben von NTT Telco, wegen Forderungen einer “Marketing & Project Service Inc.”, soll man zahlen auf das Konto einer “Compresent Erfurt GmbH”. Beeindruckend.


Post von NTT Telco


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2011)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/59272850/telefonterror-von-inkassofirma


> Aktuell erfuhr die Verbraucherzentrale von Betroffenen, dass Widerspruchsschreiben an NTT Telco wieder zurückgekommen seien mit dem Vermerk „Annahme verweigert“.


Vielleicht besser die Unschuld vom Lande mit Bitte um Weiterleitung einschalten ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist so ein Erpressungsschreiben: http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/2011/1...trafrecht/rechtsanwalt/verkehrsrecht/?isalt=0
> 
> Im Überweisungsvordruck steht nichts zur Zuordnung der Zahlung. Das eingehende Geld wird eingesammelt. Fertig.


es gibt auch welche, die haben eine Unterschrift, die man besser einordnen kann. Wenigstens das. Ich hoffe, man erkennt es anonymisiert noch 
Der Herr GF kannja sicherlich auch sagen, wo man die anderen Leutchen findet, die unterschrieben haben. Wir bei uns in der Arbeit werden aufgefordert, bei jeder popeligen Postbestätigung mit "i.A." zu unterschreiben. Müsste das nicht jeder, der für eine Firma zeichnet - der Herr GF natürlich nicht.


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2011)

http://www.pz-news.de/region_artikel,-Lotto-3000-Abzocker-mit-neuer-Masche-_arid,311802.html


> Nach PZ-Recherchen ist sein Anwalt, G. M.-W. aus Heidelberg einer der Drahtzieher – zumindest hatte er die Verfügungsgewalt über das Konto. Zu der aktuellen Entwicklung hätte die PZ den Anwalt gerne befragt, aber er war wieder einmal nicht zu sprechen.


Die Unschuld vom Lande ist auch noch schüchtern ...


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Dezember 2011)

Der sagt nichts ohne seinen Anwalt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der sagt nichts ohne seinen Anwalt.


Wer ist das? Das kann ja wohl nicht jeder Hanswurst..., aber vielleicht _der H*** W***_ aus dem Fundus des GMW? (siehe screenshot)



> zumindest hatte er die Verfügungsgewalt über das Konto. Zu der aktuellen Entwicklung hätte die PZ den Anwalt gerne befragt, aber er war wieder einmal nicht zu sprechen. Wie berichtet, hat M.-W. sein Mandat in Sachen „Lotto 3000“ mittlerweile niedergelegt.


wie jetzt? Wer hat denn nun aktuell Verfügungsgewalt für Konten, auf denen aktuell Gelder eingehen??? Der Weihnachtsmann? H*** W***? Silvio?

[_Nach Prüfung habe ich festgestellt, dass der ungewöhnliche Name tatsächlich existiert, daher wäre es eine Namensnennung und ist daher unkenntlich zu machen]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Dezember 2011)

Die Kontoklatsche hat wohl mal wieder funktioniert. 

Welche Bank sucht sich "Telebill" jetzt für ihre Unbill aus?


> ich hatte ja am 07.12. berichtet, dass ich den Vorstand der Sparkasse Vorderpfalz angeschrieben habe. Schon heute in der Früh bekam ich einen Anruf, dass das Konto der Telebill schon am 06.12. gelöscht wurde


 
.


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2011)

http://www.nwzonline.de/index_aktuelles_spezial_leserforum.php?cmd=viewthread&tid=2085684


> Gem. § 4 Abs.1 des Glücksspielstaatsvertrages bedarf es für die gewerbliche Vermittlung von Lottospielen einer behördlichen Genehmigung der zuständigen Landes-Aufsichtsbehörde. Ansonsten sind diese Geschäfte verboten! Und laut dem Innenministerium des Landes Niedersachsen, Referat für Glücksspiele, wurde keine entsprechende Genehmigung für die Compresent erteilt.


Die gibt es in der Hafenkneipe von Tortola wahrscheinlich auf einen Bierdeckel ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Die gibt es in der Hafenkneipe von Tortola wahrscheinlich auf einen Bierdeckel ...


Bahamas via Tortola
Man hat sich dort offenbar eine gute Adresse ausgesucht


> In early 2011 Lennox Paton acted for Mr. John F.K. Delaney QC in his capacity as Attorney General of the Commonwealth of the Bahamas and in his personal capacity


Tja, irgendwie ist das auf den Bahamas wie in Frankfurt: Beziehungen schaden nie...

Außerdem hat die Compresent ja keine Glücksspiele angeboten, sondern lediglich die Forderungen übernommen. Wenn man jedoch von Seiten der Behörden gegen die Firmen im Ausland vorgehen will, möglich ist das schon...


			
				Lennox Paton schrieb:
			
		

> Over many years The Bahamas has built up a reputation as a responsible, committed and compliant jurisdiction and a leading financial services centre. Furthermore, The Bahamas remains committed to international standards on information exchange.


 Quelle
Na denn


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2011)

In Übersee ist eh' nur ein Postkasten. Die Behörden könnten ja mal die Drahtzieher hier im Inland befragen ...


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2011)

Hier ist ein Erpressungsschreiben der Telefonterroristen zugunsten der Telebill GmbH: http://www.myheimat.de/langenhagen/gedanken/inkasso-irrsinn-abzocke-d2369101.html


> Schon einige Tage vorher wurde in automatischen Bandansagen ein „Brief mit wichtigen Geldangelegenheiten“ angekündigt.


Die automatisierten anonymen Anrufe von Sprechrobotern zur Angsterzeugung mit der Ankündigung "wichtiger Geldangelegenheiten" ist eine neue "Qualität" in der Beitreibung nicht nachvollziehberer Geldforderungen.


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2011)

Die Geldbeschaffung des international organisierten Bandenwesens beschäftigt unsere Behörden landesweit in erheblichem Maße.

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/57895/2156541/polizei_hameln_pyrmont_holzminden


> Bei dieser Vorgehensweise erhalten die Geschädigten nach angeblichen telefonisch abgeschlossenen kostenpflichtigen Teilnahmen an Gewinnspielen Zahlungsaufforderungen von sog. "Briefkastenfirmen". Wird diesen Forderungen nicht nachgekommen, erhält der Betroffene zu unterschiedlichen Tages- und Nachtzeiten immer wieder zahlreiche aggressive Telefonanrufe in denen ihm der angebliche telefonische Vertragsabschluss suggeriert wird. In den überwiegend automatischen Bandansagen wird im aggressiven Ton "Ich rufe Sie immer und immer wieder an!" aufgefordert, die angeblich entstandenen Kosten für eine Gewinnspiel- oder Lotterieteilnahme zu überweisen. Es handelt sich um ein besonders dreistes Vorgehen, bei den vor allem verängstigte oder auch ältere Anrufer eingeschüchtert und zur Zahlung bewegt werden sollen. Die betroffenen Bürger fühlten sich unabhängig von der betrügerischen Absicht durch die andauernden aggressiv vorgetragenen Anrufe bedrängt und erheblich belästigt.


http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/6013/2162400/polizeipraesidium_mittelfranken


> In allen drei Fällen sollen die Anzeigeerstatter telefonisch die Dienste des Gewinnspieleintragsdienstes in Anspruch genommen haben. Hierüber seien auch telefonische Aufzeichnungen geführt worden, welche dies belegen sollen.


http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/6006/2163030/polizei_coesfeld


> Bei Nichtzahlung der Beträge drohte man mit weiteren Massnahmen, um an das Geld zu kommen. Mit automatisierten 'Einschüchterungstelefonaten' versuchte man zum Teil weiter Druck auszuüben. Die Ermittlungen gegen diese Firma wurden aufgenommen, gestalten sich allerdings als schwierig, da es sich offensichtlich um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt.


Vermutlich passiert genau nichts, weil jede lokale Polizeidienststelle sich als nicht zuständig für weltweit getarntes Banditentum betrachten wird. Heißt: Lochen, abheften, vergessen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Dezember 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Vermutlich passiert genau nichts, weil jede lokale Polizeidienststelle sich als nicht zuständig für weltweit getarntes Banditentum betrachten wird. Heißt: Lochen, abheften, vergessen.


Warum kommt denn niemand mal auf die Idee, bei der Heidelberger "Unschuld vom Lande" nachzufragen, wer außer dem Genannten noch in diese Sauerei involviert ist. Man hört ja immer und immer wieder die Namen F.E. (der, der angeblich nur noch "ganz legale Immobiliengeschäfte" machen soll) und C.O.
Auch zwei Damen bzw. "Strohfräuleins" dürften dabei eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Dezember 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Warum kommt denn niemand mal auf die Idee, bei der Heidelberger "Unschuld vom Lande" nachzufragen, wer außer dem Genannten noch in diese Sauerei involviert ist.


Wahrscheinlich, weil man dort entweder keine oder eine womöglich nicht richtige Auskunft bekommt. Nach der Fragestellung ist man somit also auch nicht schlauer als zuvor.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Dezember 2011)

> Nach PZ-Recherchen ist sein Anwalt, G. M.-W. aus Heidelberg einer der Drahtzieher – *zumindest hatte er die Verfügungsgewalt über das Konto*. Zu der aktuellen Entwicklung hätte die PZ den Anwalt gerne befragt, aber *er war wieder einmal nicht zu sprechen*.Wie berichtet, hat M.-W. sein Mandat in Sachen „Lotto 3000“ mittlerweile niedergelegt. Weitere Auskünfte erteilte er nicht – auch nicht über seine Verbindungen zu einem Call-Center auf Mallorca. Nach PZ-Recherchen soll er im Sommer dort gewesen sein – *und selbst den Auftrag für die Dauer-Anrufe von „Lotto 3000“ gegeben haben*.


Quelle: Pforzheimer Zeitung


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2011)

http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...-warnt-vor-Inkasso-Unternehmen;art939,1496465


> „Die Verbraucher werden dabei so aggressiv drangsaliert, dass sie sich bei uns erst mal ausweinen. Meist richten sich die Zahlungs-Forderungen an ältere Menschen, die ohnehin leichter einzuschüchtern sind.“





> Die Verbraucherberaterin rät Betroffenen, Anzeige wegen Nötigung zu erstatten. Wie rüde die Forderungen vorgetragen werden, konnte per Anrufbeantworter eingefangen werden.


http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__240.html


> *§ 240 Nötigung*
> 
> (1) Wer einen Menschen rechtswidrig mit Gewalt oder durch Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung, Duldung oder Unterlassung nötigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Rechtswidrig ist die Tat, wenn die Anwendung der Gewalt oder die Androhung des Übels zu dem angestrebten Zweck als verwerflich anzusehen ist.


Passt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Dezember 2011)

Heute in Akte 20.11:
Trailer-Vorschau: Mit Spritgutscheinen in die Gewinnspiel-Abofalle. Akte präsentiert die Hintermänner.


> Vorsicht, Tank-Nepp vor Weihnachten! Wer Sie mit Spritgutscheinen abkassiert


Welchen Briefkästen und verpixelten Gestalten spürt man dieses Mal nach???


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

Gut, dass ich letzte Woche hier eine Aussage zurück gezogen habe, nämlich die, dass Ch.O. im Pingerprozeß in Osnabrück von M*-W* vertreten werde. Das war natürlich falsch! O. wird von Dr St. aus Heidelberg vertreten. Der saubere Herr M*-W* vertritt den netten Nicht-Engel aus Österreich (der schon mal Frauen mit Zigarren penetriert). Is das ein ekliger Haufen!
(Beleg kann angefordert werden)


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Welchen Briefkästen und verpixelten Gestalten spürt man dieses Mal nach???


Akte bleibt wieder auf halbem Wege stehen - und auf dem Stand vom Juli



> Die aktuelle Abzockmasche erinnert sehr stark an den WinFinder-Betrug. Zunächst werden die potentiellen Opfer per Pinganruf kontaktiert. Wer über die hinterlegte Nummer zurückruft, dem wird über eine Bandansage ein Tankgutschein in Höhe von 10 € versprochen.


 
Es ist tatsächlich eine Masche, die der Abzocke des Herrn E*** _r_ichtig _ehnelt._


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Dezember 2011)

Neuer Inkassobutzen?


> ...dann kam so ca 6 Wochen später ne Mahnung, wo wir auch nicht drauf reagiert haben. Jetzt haben wir heute ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt W. L. bekommen, der angeblich die Forderung der Gewinner-Zeit einholen will.


Gehört der Butzen auch zu Millionenferkels erlauchtem Kreis?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (14 Dezember 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Neuer Inkassobutzen?


Das ist nicht sicher. An anderer Stelle ein diesbezüglicher Post wieder gelöscht.


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2011)

http://www.vzth.de/UNIQ132396949506759/link968141A.html


> Laut Bundesnetzagentur erscheinen die Forderungen auf der Telefonrechnung unter "mr. next id technologies GmbH (ehemals: NEXT ID technologies GmbH), Mildred-Scheel-Str. 1, 53175 Bonn". Bei den Kunden der Telekom Deutschland GmbH sind die Rechnungsbeträge unter den Artikel-/Leistungsnummern 82583 und 67965, bei den übrigen Anbietern allgemein unter Angabe der Produkt-IDs 91960 und 91994 sowie möglicherweise auch unter den Produkt-IDs 91022, 91023 und 91024 aufgeführt. Dem unlauteren Treiben hat die Agentur jetzt ein Ende gesetzt. Sämtlichen Netzbetreibern hat sie untersagt, Beträge mit diesen Nummern ab dem 12. Mai 2011 in Rechnung zu stellen oder für bereits zugestellte Rechnungen das Inkasso zu betreiben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2011)

"Rechtsrat und Hilfestellungen bietet die Verbraucherzentrale."
...über eine 0900 der in-telegence z.B.
Realsatire.


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2011)

http://www.pz-news.de/region_artikel,-Abzocke-am-Telefon-Hat-Lotto-3000ausgespielt-_arid,314466.html


> Abzocke am Telefon: Hat „Lotto 3000“ausgespielt?
> 
> Enzkreis. Neue Nachrichten zu „Lotto 3000“: Bei der „Pforzheimer Zeitung“ hat sich ein Informant gemeldet, der in dem Call-Center auf Mallorca gearbeitet hat, von dem aus die Anrufe getätigt wurden.





> „Lotto 3000 habe ich selbst auch gemacht“, schreibt er. Bei den Anrufen habe man immer darauf hinweisen müssen, dass der OTTO-Versand Hamburg beteiligt sei und ein Gutschein über 100 Euro für die Menschen bereitliege. Eine Aussage, die nicht der Wahrheit entsprach. Den Mitarbeitern sei bekannt gewesen, dass ein Rechtsanwalt der Auftraggeber sei, so der Mann. „Sie wurden damit zur Ruhe gestellt, wenn Fragen aufkamen, ob es rechtens ist.“


Nicht, dass die Unschuld vom Lande bei der Weihnachtsfeier als Engel aufgetreten ist.


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> gewinndirekt49.de gehört zu sofortgewinn49.de und die Vertretung der österreichischen Captura GmbH bei der Denic macht der Rechtsanwalt D*D* von "United Domains".
> 
> [...]
> 
> Die "Captura GmbH" wiederum ("captura" steht für "Gewinn") hat eine Firmenseite unter captura49.com (gehört dem GF F*R*)


sofortgewinn49.de ist der hier:

sofortgewinn49.de/content.php?seite=impressum

Von einer Captura GmbH ist hier die Rede: 

http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/vg_koeln/j2011/21_L_285_11beschluss20110328.html


> Die von den Kunden der Antragstellerin (angeblich mit Ausnahme der Captura GmbH) veranlassten Anrufe sind nach § 7 Abs. 1 Satz 1 UWG unzulässig. Denn die tatbestandlichen Voraussetzungen dieser Vorschrift sind nach dem bisher bekannten Sachverhalt erfüllt. Bei den Anrufen handelt es sich nach dem von der Antragstellerin selbst vorgetragenen Gesprächsinhalt um geschäftliche Handlungen im Sinne von § 7 Abs. 1 Satz 1 UWG i.V.m. § 2 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 UWG. Durch diese geschäftlichen Handlungen werden Marktteilnehmer, zu denen nach § 2 Abs. 1 Nr. 2, Abs. 2 UWG i.V.m. § 13 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch namentlich die angerufenen Verbraucher gehören, in unzumutbarer Weise belästigt. Denn eine unzumutbare Belästigung ist nach § 7 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 UWG stets anzunehmen bei Werbung mit einem Telefonanruf gegenüber einem Verbraucher ohne dessen vorherige ausdrückliche Einwilligung. Das ist hier nach derzeitigem Erkenntnisstand der Fall.





> Eine derartige Zweckbestimmung wohnte den in Rede stehenden Anrufen inne. Denn sie waren darauf ausgerichtet, die angerufenen Verbraucher zur Teilnahme an von den Kunden der Antragstellerin (angeblich mit Ausnahme der Captura GmbH) angebotenen Gewinnspieleintragungsdiensten zu bewegen. Daran ändert auch nichts der Umstand, dass die Telefonate zunächst mit der Mitteilung an die Angerufenen begonnen haben, dass sie einen Gewinn erzielt hätten.


Hier ist von einer Capture GmbH die Rede:

http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/vg_koeln/j2011/21_L_285_11beschluss20110328.html


> Auch die Behauptung der Antragstellerin, dass über die beiden in Rede stehenden Artikel-/Leistungsnummern nicht nur die Entgelte von vier Gewinnspieleintragungsdiensten abgerechnet und eingezogen worden seien, sondern auch diejenigen eines Unternehmens (Capture GmbH), das VoIP-Flatrates anbiete, vermag nicht zur Annahme der Unverhältnismäßigkeit des angegriffenen Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbots zu führen.


Alles eine große Millionenferkelei.


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2011)

Amtsgericht Düsseldorf Aktenzeichen: HRB 60573 schrieb:
			
		

> Veränderungen
> 
> 22.12.2011
> 
> ...


Die Akteure sind bekannt.


----------



## dvill (2 Januar 2012)

cicojaka schrieb:


> apropos Tortola
> 
> 
> > · Marketing & Project Service Inc. – a search of the company registry maintained at the BVI Registry of Corporate Affairs reveals no incorporation with this name. The company has never been incorporated or domiciled in the BVI.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Marketing & Project Service Inc
> 
> *Marketing & Project Service Inc*Company Type: International Business Corporation
> Company Number: 157897
> ...



http://justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/ovg_nrw/j2011/13_B_339_11beschluss20110525.html


> ... der Antragstellerin, die ihren Sitz auf den British Virgin Islands hat, ...


Was denn jetzt?

BVI oder Bahamas?

Weiß ein Oberverwaltungsgericht, mit wem es zu tun hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Weiß ein Oberverwaltungsgericht, mit wem es zu tun hat?


Is ja egal, die wissen's halt nicht besser.

Blöde Frage: wer ist denn die U. GmbH?


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2012)

> Die Bundesnetzagentur richtete die streitgegenständlichen Bescheide an die U.- GmbH als Verbindungsnetzbetreiberin, in deren Netz Diensteanbieter, die  wie die Antragstellerin  zumindest zum Teil im Ausland ansässig sind, ihre Rufnummern schalten lassen.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: wer ist denn die U. GmbH?


Wer oder Was? U.- GmbH ist jedenfalls eine Unternehmergesellschaft (haftungsbeschränkt), also hier womöglich ein Tochterunternehmen der Verbindungsnetzbetreiberin, an die die Bescheide gerichtet wurden.


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wer ist denn die U. GmbH?


Weiß ich auch nicht, aber Verbindungsnetzbetreiber gibt es nicht so viele.

Hier redet ein Insider: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/0...eiteres-inkassoverbot-gegen-telomax-gmbh-1692


> In einer Mitteilung an Computerbetrug.de erklärte ein Anwalt der Firma telomax GmbH, das Unternehmen sei ein Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, der gegenüber Endkunden keine Dienstleistungen erbringe und „insbesondere keine Gespräche mit Endkunden” führe.


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2012)

Im Rudelpostfach zu Rosenheim muss es sehr beengt sein:

http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/hosted?netname=AMS-CL-02,85.131.131.192,85.131.131.255


> z.B.
> Postanschrift Europa:
> Gewinnchance
> Postfach 100131
> ...


Man fragt sich jedoch, warum der millionenclub.net eine Sonderstellung genießt und direkt beim Chef wohnen darf:

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/netblock?q=COMPUTERLINE-GROUP,91.135.64.0,91.135.70.95


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2012)

Die Theorie: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-laestigen-Werbeanrufen-schuetzen-219171.html


> Wer gegen das heute im Bundesrat verabschiedete "Gesetz (PDF-Datei) zur Bekämpfung unerlaubter Telefonwerbung und zur Verbesserung des Verbraucherschutzes bei besonderen Vertriebsformen" verstößt, muss mit Strafen von bis zu 50.000 Euro rechnen. Die Bundesregierung hatte das Gesetz im Juli 2008 beschlossen, im März passierte es den Bundestag. Nach Verkündung im Bundesgesetzblatt kann es in Kraft treten.


Die Praxis: 

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a...,cf.osb&fp=f28b2a920a55fcd5&biw=1065&bih=1232

http://www.google.de/#q=01805554886...,cf.osb&fp=f28b2a920a55fcd5&biw=1065&bih=1232

In der Praxis nehmen unaufgeforderte Werbeanruf zu. Die Betroffenen melden seit Jahren eine konkret benannte 0180-Nummer an die Bundesnetzagentur und nichts passiert.

Kennt die Behörde das Gesetz nicht?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2012)

Nach Verabschiedung der Novelle hatte die Belästigung durch Telefonterror seitens der Gewinnspielmafia sogar noch zugenommen. Allerdings ist die Belästigung dann im Laufe des Jahres 2009 deutlich zurückgegangen. Den Rückgang kann man auch an den Zugriffszahlen im Telefonspam-Forum bei antispam-ev.de eindeutig nachvollziehen. Der Rückgang war aber keineswegs auf die Novelle zurückzuführen. Sondern auf strafrechtliche Ermittlungen gegen mehrere bandenmäßig organisierte Ringe des Wiener Gewinnspielkartells.

Der erste große Knall war die Zerschlagung des Paderborner/Bielefelder Rings rund um den Schweizer W. und den CC-Betreiber S. nebst Ehefrau. Das Gerichtsverfahren vor dem LG Bielefeld läuft derzeit.

Der nächste Schlag ging gegen A. und seine "Future-Call" in Essen.
Dann ging es gegen den Berliner Ring rund um die DTM in Charlottenburg. Dort gab es inzwischen auch die Urteilsverkündungen.
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/p...-wegen-abzocke-in-millionenhoehe/4470112.html
Es folgte der Schlag gegen die Ortenauer "Flammkuchen-Connection" nebst Verhaftung einiger führender Mitglieder des Wiener Kartells auf Mallorca.
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offe...el-mafia-ortenauer-vor-gericht--48336203.html

Die Durchsuchungen und Festnahmen waren alle im ersten Halbjahr 2010. Kürzlich ging es weiter, nämlich gegen das Inkasso-Putzi aus Hessen, gegen Hokus-Pokus Inkasso aus Ludwigshafen und gegen den Krefelder Kreis.
Dann wurde auch noch in Speyer zugeschlagen (und wieder Krefeld).
http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/forum/...efeld-schlag-gegen-betruegerische-call-center

Ausschließlich diesen umfangreichen Ermittlungen ist es zu verdanken, dass die Gewinnspielmafia deutlich geschwächt wurde, und dass daher die Belästigung zurückgegangen ist. Es gibt jedoch Anzeichen, dass die Banden sich wieder neu formieren. Außerdem gibt es wichtige Arme dieses Kraken, die bisher nicht angetastet wurden. Da wäre zum einen der Zuger/Heppenheimer Kreisel rund um das vielzitierte Millionenferkel und seinen 0900-Teufel, da wäre zum anderen der Hamburger Kreis rund um einen dick im Lottogeschäft steckenden Spielvermittler, ich meine den mit den grünen Heißluftballons. Aber das ist natürlich ein ganz dicker Happen, und das ist purer jahrzehntealter Hamburger Klüngel, da geht niemand wirklich dran.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2012)

Wenn man sieht, wie umfangreich diese Ermittlungen sind (die leider aber nicht bundesweit koordiniert werden, etwa vom BKA...), und wie tief diese Kreise ziehen, dann wird die ganze Lächerlichkeit und Absurdität der Verlautbarungen des Callcenter-Verbands deutlich. Ständig wird von dieser Seite behauptet, es handle sich "nur um einige ganz wenige schwarze Schafe". Nun - für einige wenige schwarze Schafe waren das aber inzwischen schon ganz schön viele Festnahmen, Durchsuchungen, Prozesse, Urteile. Das ganze zieht nämlich Schneisen quer durch die gesamte deutsche Callcenter-Landschaft, insbesondere im Ruhrgebiet.

Die Betreiber von Outbound-Callcentern sind von den Aufträgen der Gewinnspielmafia doch regelrecht wirtschaftlich abhängig. Da werden alle Augen zugedrückt, nur damit die Aufträge kommen und die dicken Provisionen fließen.

Der Callcenter-Verband wehrt sich natürlich auch mit Händen und Füßen gegen die Bestätigungslösung bei telefonisch geschlossenen Verträgen. Das sei, so der Verband, nicht vereinbar mit einer "modernen Dienstleistungsgesellschaft".

Wie diese herrliche moderne Dienstleistungsgesellschaft aussieht, das zeigen die Vorgänge rund um die Mahnungen der Compresent Erfurt für "Lotto3000", das zeigen die Abzocken rund um Win-Finder, das zeigen die frechen Anrufe an alte Menschen unter der falschen Identität der "Staatsanwaltschaft" und "Kriminalpolizei", man solle gefälligst sofort die Gewinnspielrechnung bezahlen.
https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...ie-Telefonabzocker-mittlerweile-vorgehen.html

Nein, ich denke, man kann auf die Auswüchse dieser sogenannten "Dienstleistungsgesellschaft" gut und gerne verzichten.


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2012)

Hier wird erklärt, wie der Otto-Versand ins Spiel kommt und wie die Telefonmitschnitte entstehen:

http://www.swr.de/swr4/bw/regional/...087276/pv=mplayer/vv=popup/1ec1mog/index.html

http://www.swr.de/swr4/bw/regional/...9087282/pv=mplayer/vv=popup/y52eaz/index.html

http://www.swr.de/swr4/bw/regional/...087288/pv=mplayer/vv=popup/1fob3ds/index.html


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2012)

Telefonterror und üble Bedrohungen. Die Geschäfte laufen prima. Die Behörden blicken nicht durch.

http://www.nwzonline.de/Region/Stad....-Martin%26%23x201C%3B-mit-%C4rger-droht.html


> Nach Angaben der Verbraucherzentrale Oldenburg versucht gegenwärtig das britische Monatsmagazin „Win“ (Werbeslogan: „Beginn Ihrer Gewinner-Zeit“) mit einem Abo- und Gewinnspieltrick ans Geld und die persönlichen Daten argloser Oldenburger zu kommen. Zurzeit kursieren Briefe, in denen die Angeschriebenen darüber „informiert“ werden, dass sie bei einem Telefon-Gewinnspiel ein Zeitschriften-Abo abgeschlossen und nun 87 Euro für das erste Halbjahr zahlen sollen. Es folgten üble Drohungen.
> 
> Die Frage am Telefon klang harmlos: „Mögen sie lieber Weiß- oder Rotwein?“ wurde eine Oldenburgerin jüngst bei einem Werbeanruf gefragt. Doch das dicke Ende folgte: Bei einem zweiten Anruf wurde als „Dankeschön“ angekündigt, dass eine Zeitschrift auf dem Weg sei – und wenn die Dame das Magazin haben möchte, müsse sie lediglich den beigefügten Überweisungsträger ausfüllen.





> Ein anderer Anrufer erweckte den Eindruck vom Amtsgericht zu sein und erklärte, dass man bei Zahlungsverweigerung verpflichtet sei, die Polizei zu verständigen und die Oldenburgerin abzuholen.



gewinner-zeit.com www.gewinner-zeit.com

Gewinner-Zeit
Postfach 100131
DE-83001 Rosenheim

Telefon: 0180 5 01 49 81*
Telefax: 0180 5 01 49 82*
E-Mail: [email protected]

Gewinner-Zeit ist eine Dienstleistung von:
Regency Valachia Ltd.
1 Kings Avenue
London N21 3NA
United Kingdom

flau klau lau schlau


----------



## jupp11 (15 Januar 2012)

Die Info der VZ
> https://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ132661875702666/link949541A.html


> Post von "Gewinner-Zeit": Abzocke mit Magazin-Abo und Lotterie-Teilnahme


----------



## dvill (21 Januar 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.prcenter.de/firma-Saleshouse+AG.html
> 
> 
> > Zu unseren Partnern gehören beispielsweise Otto (GmbH & Co KG)


Die echten Otto-Kundendaten sind scheinbar weiter in fremden Händen aktiv in Nutzung:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...3bcc3b02086ac4&p=325769&viewfull=1#post325769


> Beim ersten mal ging ich noch dran, die ham sich mit "Otto" gemeldet. Da ich bei Otto bin dachte ich mir erst nichts schlimmes


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2012)

http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/2012/0...srecht/strafrecht/rechtsanwalt/verkehrsrecht/


> Versuche, ein Fax zuzustellen scheitern hier bis heute.





> An die “Support und Service”-Anschrift in Wiesbaden gerichtete Schreiben (per Einschreiben) kommen wieder zurück.


Eine Millionenferkelei eben.


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2012)

http://www.pz-news.de/nachrichten_a...r-unserioesen-Kaffeefahrten-_arid,320670.html


> Währenddessen laufen die Ermittlungen gegen die Abzocker von „Lotto 3000“ weiter – und sie werden wohl noch geraume Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, so die Auskunft der Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim. Die Hintermänner scheinen übrigens wenig beeindruckt von den Untersuchungen der Staatsanwaltschaft. So gab es in jüngster Zeit Berichte, dass die Abzocker im Raum Cottbus und Oranienburg mit ihren nervigen Dauer-Anrufen aktiv sind. Auch die Drohbriefe mit der Zahlungsaufforderung wurden in diese Region verschickt. Allerdings: Der Empfänger des Geldes hat sich geändert – zumindest auf den ersten Blick. Diesmal sollen die Menschen die angeblichen Gewinnspiel-Beiträge an eine „Telebill GmbH“ mit Sitz in Heidelberg überweisen. Der Geschäftsführer ist jedoch ein alter Bekannter


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Januar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hatten die über denselben Strohmann damals bereits auf Vorrat noch eine zweite Gesellschaft aufgebaut. Ob das Konto diesmal auch wieder von der kurpfälzischen Unschuld vom Lande verwaltet wird? Der hat wohl den Rachen auch noch nicht voll...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2012)

ist nicht ganz "neu"
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...furt-NTT-Telco&p=322941&viewfull=1#post322941


----------



## dvill (31 Januar 2012)

http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/sendungsbeitraege/2012/0130/03_tankgutscheine.jsp?mid=535778


> Wir gehen der Sache nach und fahren zunächst nach Bonn zur Firma mr.next id. Sie taucht als Anbieter auf der Telefonrechnung von F. B. auf. Ein Interview gibt man uns nicht, aber eine schriftliche Stellungnahme. Darin stellt die Firma klar, man sei lediglich ein technischer Dienstleister, stelle nur Rufnummern bereit und mache die Abrechnung bei den neuen Gewinnspielkunden. Der Auftrag komme von einer anderen Firma, die am Ende auch das Geld bekomme. Dabei handelt es sich um die Captura GmbH mit Sitz in Österreich.
> 
> Im Internet finden wir zahlreiche Hinweise, dass die Captura GmbH offenbar häufiger mit dubiosen Gewinnspielen in Verbindung gebracht wird. Von der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf erfahren wir, dass gegen den deutschen Geschäftsführer F. R. wegen Betrugs ermittelt wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Januar 2012)

Ja ja, "technischer Dienstleister". Wie oft habe ich diesen blöden Spruch schon von den Steigbügelhaltern der Abzocker gehört. Hauptsache, die Kohle kommt rein. Dann stellt man wohl keine Fragen mehr, was das da eigentlich für "Dienste" sind.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Februar 2012)

Offenbar steigt derzeit wieder einmal eine Großoffensive eines "lauen" Anwalts aus Berlin in Sachen Gewinner-zeit.com. 
Man versucht offenbar, die Leute massiv unter Zahlungsdruck zu setzen.

_[Modedit: Artikelverlinkung durch die Originalquelle ersetzt. Der ursprüngliche Text verwendet fremden Text ohne Zitat und Quellenangabe. (bh)]_


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ja ja, "technischer Dienstleister". Wie oft habe ich diesen blöden Spruch schon von den Steigbügelhaltern der Abzocker gehört. Hauptsache, die Kohle kommt rein. Dann stellt man wohl keine Fragen mehr, was das da eigentlich für "Dienste" sind.


Das ist Bestandteil der Firmengeschichte, schon die Talkline ID als Vorgängerin der Next ID hat sich vor 10 Jahren in den Dailerfällen darauf berufen doch nur die technische Dienstleistung bereit zu stellen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Februar 2012)

Die Telomax GmbH war ja auch "nur" "technischer Dienstleister". Nun liegt sie wohl auf dem Sterbebett eines Firmenbestatters/einer Firmenbestatterin aus London....

Bei der Denic ist noch der altbekannte GF eingetragen.


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2012)

http://www.sta-frankfurt.justiz.hes...2222-3333-4444-100000005003&overview=true.htm


> Es wurden Datensätze zumeist älterer Personen erworben. Diese Personen wurden aus Call-Centern in Pristina/Kosovo und Sofia/Bulgarien  angerufen z.B. mit der Behauptung, sie hätten einen Kosmetikgutschein über 100 € gewonnen.





> Der 31-jährige Beschuldigte soll nicht nur die Einrichtung der Call-Center initiiert haben sondern auch die Firma Telomax GmbH als Carrier eingebunden haben, die einen sog. Fakturierungs- und Inkassierungsvertrag mit den Netzbetreibern hatte. Der ebenfalls beschuldigte Geschäftsführer dieser Firma soll in den Tatplan eingeweiht gewesen sein. Die Anbieterfirmen für den angeblichen Gewinneintragungsdienst und somit die vermeintlichen Inhaber der eingezogenen Forderungen waren Firmen auf den British Virgin Islands und in den USA.
> Wenn also ein Kunde die angebliche Mehrwertdienstleistung hinterfragen wollte, wurde er vom Netzbetreiber an den Carrier Telomax verwiesen, der wiederum an die im Ausland ansässige Firma weiter verwies, was den Geschädigten die Reklamation unmöglich machte.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2012)

> Wenn also ein Kunde die angebliche Mehrwertdienstleistung hinterfragen wollte, wurde er vom Netzbetreiber an den Carrier Telomax verwiesen, der wiederum an die im Ausland ansässige Firma weiter verwies, was den Geschädigten die Reklamation unmöglich machte.


Werden denn jetzt auch Anklagen gegen die Provider erhoben, die sich als *freiwillige* Helfershelfer gegen geschätzte 30% Provision nur zu gerne haben einspannen lassen? Der Volksmund nennt so etwas Hehlerei und ist IMHO auch strafbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Februar 2012)

TK-Provider sind sakrosankt, da geht man nicht dran. Außerdem gilt für TK-Provider ein Geheimparagraph des TKG, in dem es heißt: "Pecunia non olet".

Immerhin hat es jetzt aber im Ferkelstall böse geraucht. Mit der Festnahme des 31-jährigen "Kopfes der Bande" dürfte es dann vermutlich genau den richtigen getroffen haben.

Es ist unschwer vorherzusagen, dass jetzt Schluß ist mit den Aral-Tankgutscheinen, mit den Millionenferkelexpress-Gewinnspiel-Abzockereien durch das Callcenter in Prishtina.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Werden denn jetzt auch Anklagen gegen die Provider erhoben...Hehlerei


Der Tatbestand der Hehlerei zieht hier nicht, das wäre etwas anderes. Mit Beihilfe käme man anbei aber dazu bräuchte man einen Verantwortlichen. Hier in D sind Ermittlungen immer persönlich, den Aberglaube mit den "Beschuldigten Institutionen" teile ich zumindest nicht. Bevor es zu einer Anklage kommt, müssen erst Ermittlungen hinreichend abgeschlossen sein. Die Provider werden sicher als Zeugen (evtl. nach § 55 StPO) behandelt und die werden aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach das Hauptverfahren gegen die Verdächtigen unterstützen, so dass man über jegliche Schuld erhaben sein wird. Würden dann nämlich die Angaben gegen die Provider (oder besser gegen dortige Verdächtige) verwendet werden, dann sind würde das Hauptsacheverfahren meiner Meinung nach gefährdet werden. Man händelt das wie eine _Kronzeugenregelung light_ (was es natürlich gar nicht gibt).


----------



## jupp11 (8 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der Tatbestand der Hehlerei zieht hier nicht, das wäre etwas anderes.


Das Posting war ironisch gemeint. Illusionen über die Möglichkeit in D "Institutionen"
zu belangen, hatte ich schon seit meinen Kindertagen nicht mehr....


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2012)

http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten...fonkunden-grossen-stil-abgezockt-1593171.html


> Oberstaatsanwalt Thomas Bechtel sprach gegenüber unserer Mediengruppe jedoch von der „Spitze des Eisbergs“. Die tatsächliche Zahl der Opfer und des erbeuteten Geldes dürfte seinen Angaben zufolge „noch viel höher liegen“.


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2012)

http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/gewinnspiele/sta-frankfurt-donnerschlag-im-schweinestall.html


> Vielmehr soll angegeben worden sein, man rufe im Auftrag von O. an, eines Unternehmens aus Wyoming, dass sich - wohl kaum zufällig - ausgesprochen wie der Name eines großen norddeutschen Versandhandelskonzerns anhört. Diesbezüglich könnte sich möglicherweise die Rechtsabteilung des Versandhandelsgroßkonzerns bei den Strafverfolgern um energische Ermittlungen eingesetzt haben. Entsprechende Willensbekundungen aus dem Konzern wurden hier bekannt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2012)

Fast, Herr RA...
Die o.t.o. ist aus UK, ebenso wie "Winjackpot Limited"
http://company-director-check.co.uk/director/915289886

Der Herr Direktor (oder Frau Direktorin, ich kann's mir nie merken) ist aber durchaus bekannt, u.a. auch, weil als Geschäftsführerin der Saustall-Tarnfimen auch die Frau Direktorin E.W. auftaucht*. Diese wiederum ist/war Geschäftsführerin der Telomax. Beide gehören zu einer "Tarnfirmenvertriebsfirma" mit Wurzeln u.a. in Hamburg, zu der übrigens auch ein neuerdings wieder in Frankfurt lebender Herr gehört, gebürtig aus Celle (glaube ich) namens Th.W. (Er nennt sich manchmal anders, nämlich E.Th.
Die unterschiedlichen Figuren jener Tarenfirmenvertriebsfirma gründeten die Firmen u.a. in Wyoming. Dort ist der eine "registered agent" schon seit Anfang 2011 zurück getreten, die "neue" Strohfirmenvertreterin zierte sich nach letztem Stand noch, as far as I know will sie nach wie vor nicht zurücktreten als "registered agent" einer firma, bei der ein rätselhafter Inder Geschäftsführer ist. Das ist Ihr Problem, Frau C.J.!
Die StA Frankfurt sollte endlich mal in Wyoming anfragen. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein! Die Liste der dort gegründeten Firmen ist bekannt und der ganze Dreck steht unter Beobachtung. Also, die übrig gebliebenen innovativen Geschäftsleute aus den Wiener, Heppenheimer, Frankfurter und/oder Hannoveraner Schlammpfützen können sich einen neuen Deppen für ihre Rattenlöcher** suchen. Den findet man dann aber auch wieder heraus.

*
02.08.2011

telomax GmbH, Frankfurt am Main, Westhafenplatz 1, 60327 Frankfurt am Main. Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: Oh.., Chr......, Frankfurt am Main, *...1975. Bestellt als Geschäftsführerin: W..., El...., London, Großbritannien, *....1965
(Kann das bedeuten, dass die Telomax gar nicht mehr unabhängig tätig war, sondern "dem Syndikat" "gehört(e)?". Das sollte man mal klären, auch um zu sehen, wer hinter dem "Syndikat" steckt. Ich wünsche mir, dass der angebliche "Initiator" (das glaube ich ja nie!) genug Zeit bekommt, nachzudenken über diese und jene wertvolle Information, die er so anzubieten hat.)


** ""Rattenlöcher" - damit meint er jene Anbieter, die sich als undurchsichtige Briefkastenunternehmen entpuppen."


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die StA Frankfurt sollte endlich mal in Wyoming anfragen. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein!


Schwer nicht aber langwierig - Rechtshilfeersuchen in die USA dauern bekanntlich ihre Zeit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2012)

Kann also noch werden. Ist aber eigentlich egal. Trotzdem wollte ich es hier stehen haben, damit klar ist
1. Man kann die Briefkästen enttarnen
2. Die Briefkästen werden auch enttarnt
3. Die Briefkastenaufhänger kriegen Ärger, wenn sie nicht "spuren."

no mercy.


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2012)

Kann man DNS admin für ein Projekt sein, ohne irgendwie in das Projekt involviert zu sein?

Sachen gibt's: http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=win-finder.com


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2012)

Kann man Firmengründer sein oder Geschäftsführer von Briefkästen, trotz deutlichster Hinweise nichts unternehmen und sich trotzdem am Ende hinstellen und sagen, "naja, deren Kohle hab ich gebraucht, aber mit dem Betrug habe ich nichts zu tun"? Und falls ja: Was für Konsequenzen sind daraus zu ziehen?


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2012)

Ich mache mal eine Doku zum heutigen Tag für das schöne Bild.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Februar 2012)

War wohl vor dem "Tag, als der kalte Guss kam":


> Amtsgericht Mannheim Aktenzeichen: HRB 713031 Bekannt gemacht am: 27.01.2012 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Veränderungen 23.01.2012
> 
> *COMPRESENT Erfurt GmbH, Heidelberg, Waldhoferstraße 102,* 69123 Heidelberg. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: *Wi****, El******* An***, London NW 2, ***.**.1965, einzelvertretungsberechtigt mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: Fi***, Eb****** An***, Erzhausen, ***.**.1950.


 
Die englische Lady ist jetzt GF von Telomax und Compresent in Personalunion...


----------



## dvill (15 Februar 2012)

http://mallorcamagazin.com/service/...a/vorsicht-falle/abo-durch-die-hintertur.html


> In Deutschland hat die Lotto-3000-Masche für Aufsehen gesorgt: Mit einem Trick wurden ahnungslose Menschen per Telefon zur Teilnahme an einer Lottogemeinschaft verleitet. Ein Teil der Anrufe kam aus Mallorca.
> 
> "Türöffner" war für die Anrufer ein 100-Euro-Gutschein eines großen deutschen Versandhauses, in dessen Namen die Telefonisten anriefen. "Ich habe eine gute Nachricht für Sie, denn Sie haben (...) einen Einkaufsgutschein im Wert von 100 Euro gewonnen" - so lautete der erste Satz des Leitfadens für die Mitarbeiter eines Callcenters, der MM vorliegt.


Da könnte der Otto-Versand was mit anfangen.


> Nach seinen Worten wurden dem Gutscheingewinner die Vertragsbedingungen für die Teilnahme an der Lotto-Tippgemeinschaft Lotto 3000 vorgelesen. Am Ende fragte der Callcenter-Agent, ob man alles verstanden habe. "Sagten sie ,ja', waren Sie dabei"





> Der deutsche Geschäftsführer des Callcenters in Capdepera beschäftigte fünf bis sechs Mitarbeiter im Auftrag von Lotto 3000.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2012)

> Der deutsche Geschäftsführer des Callcenters in Capdepera beschäftigte fünf bis sechs Mitarbeiter im Auftrag von Lotto 3000. "Wir hatten einen Vertriebspartnervertrag mit einer Firma", sagt er. Drei Monate habe er mit drei, vier Mitarbeitern an dem Projekt gearbeitet. Der Dialer mit den Telefonnummern und Kontaktdaten wurde gestellt und konnte über einen Serverzugang abgerufen werden. Auch der Gesprächsleitfaden und die Gutscheine seien vorgegeben gewesen. "Wir haben keine illegalen Sachen gemacht." Es sei nur um den Vertragsabschluss gegangen, für das Inkasso sei jemand anderes zuständig gewesen. Als er gemerkt habe, welches Echo Lotto 3000 in den deutschen Medien hatte, sei er ausgestiegen.
> "Wegen der Geschichte ist mir ein anderer Vertragspartner abgesprungen, das ist das erste Mal, dass mir so etwas passiert", sagt der Unternehmer. Er sieht sich auch als Opfer, zumal ihm der Kunde noch Geld schulde.


Ich hoffe, er muß diese Version der Wahrheit der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt gegenüber wiederholen und man hat seitens der Ermnittler die richtigen Fragen, um den Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Behauptungen abzuklopfen.


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2012)

http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/1000-polizisten-64-razzias-schlag-gegen-call-center-mafia


> Unter der Führung der Zuger Polizei fanden auch in der Schweiz vier Hausdurchsuchungen statt. Zwei in Zug im Umfeld der Firmen Europe Holding AG und der Saleshouse AG. Eine wurde im Kanton Aargau durchgeführt. Eine weitere Razzia fand im Kanton Thurgau statt


----------



## dvill (19 März 2012)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: http://www.vzsa.de/mediabig/179761A.pdf


> In drei der erfassten Beschwerdefälle informierte das zuständige Gericht, dass das
> betreffende Inkassounternehmen aus dem Rechtsdienstleistungsregister gelöscht sei:
> *  ZI Zentrale Inkassostelle GmbH Mainz (…) nach Verzicht seit 30.09.2011 gelöscht


----------



## dvill (17 April 2012)

Die Millionenferkelei im Film: http://www.rbb-online.de/was/archiv/was__vom_16_04_2012/bei_anruf_abzocke.html


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 April 2012)

Wie mir aus gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen zugetragen wurde, [...]

_[Spekulationen entfernt. Sachinformationen benötigen nachvollziehbare Quellen. Mutmaßungen und Gerüchte führen in der Regel in die Irre. Dieses Forum lebt von richtigen Sachinformationen. (bh)]/i]_


----------



## dvill (26 April 2012)

http://www.anruf-info.de/03063565866


> Habe zum 2. Mal heute einen Anruf erhalten. Einmal eine Frankfurter Vorwahl, heute aus Berlin: 03012177704. Auch ich hätte angeblich an einem Winfinder-Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und sollte doch meine Daten abgleichen. Als ich sagte, ich würde bestimmt nicht meine Bankdaten weitergeben, meinte dieser Typ nur, das hätte ich ja sowieso damals schon getan und er hätte die Daten!


Wer macht da die Zweitverwertung der Datenbestände?


----------



## dvill (29 April 2012)

http://www.wdr.de/tv/servicezeit/sendungsbeitraege/2012/kw17/0423/01_telefonkunden.jsp


> „Wir gehen von bandenmäßigem und gewerbsmäßigem Betrug aus, weil es sich hier um ein ganzes Firmennetz handelt.“





> „Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Beteiligten – zum Beispiel auch in der Firma Telomax – gewusst haben, worum es dabei geht, und dass die Forderungen keine reale Grundlage hatten“


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2012)

http://kosova-aktuell.de/index.php?...htina-herr-eberle-in-haft&catid=12&Itemid=113


> Wir berichteten über die Ausbeutung der in Prishtina arbeitenden Menschen und die Abzockermethoden gegenüber den Kunden in Deutschland, der Schweiz und Österreich. Dann zwang uns die Kanzlei des Millionärs einen Leserbrief aus Prishtina von der Seite zu nehmen.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2012)

bernhard schrieb:


> http://www.pz-news.de/region_artike...lefon-Abzocker-angekuendigt-_arid,310079.html
> 
> 
> > Die Bundesregierung werde solche Telefon-Abzocker, die jüngst mit „Lotto 3000“ vor allem in Niefern-Öschelbronn ans Geld von Einwohnern zu kommen versuchten, stoppen, versprach gestern FDP-Bundestagsabgeordneter Erik Schweickert. Der verbraucherpolitische Sprecher der FDP und Gemeinderat aus Niefern-Öschelbronn kündigte an, die Regierungskoalition „das unseriöse Inkasso entschlossen bekämpfen“. In einer Fallstudie seien zahlreiche Fälle geschildert worden, wie am Telefon Drohkulissen aufgebaut und unberechtigte Forderungen gestellt würden, so Schweickert.


http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...ssgelder-fuer-telefon-abzocker/7424682-2.html


> Ein Gesetzespaket gegen unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken befindet sich derzeit in der Ressortabstimmung. Aus einem Referentenentwurf aus dem Bundesjustizministerium geht hervor, dass für telefonische Gewinnspiel- und Gewinnspieleintragungsdienste künftig eine so genannte sektorale Bestätigungslösung gelten soll. Das heißt: Am Telefon geschlossene Verträge sollen erst durch schriftliche Bestätigung Gültigkeit erlangen.





> Da wir aber wollen, dass man auch künftig noch eine Pizza per Telefon bestellen kann, werden wir die schriftliche Bestätigung zunächst auf Gewinnspiele beschränken“, sagte Schweickert. Außerdem sei eine Erhöhung des Bußgeldrahmens geplant. „Leider blockiert die Union derzeit eine Einigung zu dem Referentenentwurf aufgrund einer anderen Position zur Deckelung von Anwaltsgebühren bei Abmahnungen“, beklagt der FDP-Politiker.


Am Ende wird nichts herauskommen, so wie gehabt.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2012)

Man wüsste gerne, was aus den Informationen an die Anwaltskammer geworden ist:

https://www.google.de/#hl=de&gs_nf=...b9a68b9467b2b&bpcl=38897761&biw=1548&bih=1181


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 November 2012)

Jedenfalls erreichte der betreffende Anwalt, dass Google und Google Blogspot wohl etliche Hinweise auf seinen Namen im Zusammenhang mit Lotto 3000 löschten:


> "Hier handelt es sich um ehrrührige beleidigende Behauptungen, die falsch sind.
> Es liegen daher Verstöße gegen §185 StGB (Beleidigung), §186 StGB (Üble Nachrede) und §187 StGB (Verleumdung) vor.
> Ich fordere Sie auf, diese Suchergebnisse allesamt umgehend zu entfernen."


Und er ist wohl noch gut im Geschäft......
Mal nach ihm googeln und seiner Eigenwerbung lauschen.....


----------



## Nanni (1 Dezember 2012)

> Ein Gesetzespaket gegen unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken befindet sich derzeit in der Ressortabstimmung. Aus einem Referentenentwurf aus dem Bundesjustizministerium geht hervor, dass für telefonische Gewinnspiel- und Gewinnspieleintragungsdienste künftig eine so genannte sektorale Bestätigungslösung gelten soll. Das heißt: Am Telefon geschlossene Verträge sollen erst durch schriftliche Bestätigung Gültigkeit erlangen.


 
Dann sollten aber Lottoverträge/Tippgemeinschaften und ganz besonders Zeitschriftenabos in den Entwurf mit aufgenommen werden. So wie derzeit Abos "verkauft" werden geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr...


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls erreichte der betreffende Anwalt, dass Google und Google Blogspot wohl etliche Hinweise auf seinen Namen im Zusammenhang mit Lotto 3000 löschten:


Die Pforzheimer Zeitung hat den Namen jedenfalls nicht gelöscht: 

http://www.pz-news.de/region_artikel,-Abzocke-am-Telefon-Hat-Lotto-3000ausgespielt-_arid,314466.html

In Zusammenhang mit der Inphone AG ist auch noch Klartext zu finden:

https://www.google.de/#hl=de&gs_nf=...fd17c6e9d2620&bpcl=39314241&biw=1548&bih=1181


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (21 Dezember 2012)

Wir mir soeben aus gut unterrichteter Quelle zugetragen wurde, ist das von seinen "Verehrern" liebevoll "Schweinchen Nepperle" in Frankfurt mit 4 Jahren 3 Monaten Applaus für seine Abzocken bedacht worden.... und dann steht ja noch der Prozess in Düsseldorf aus.


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2012)

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...?key=hessen_vtx_meldung_47045579&rubrik=18486


> Haft für Gewinnspielbetrüger
> 
> Nach Telefonbetrug in Millionenhöhe mit angeblichen Gewinnspielen sind zwei Männerzu mehrjährigen Haftstrafen verurteilt worden.


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2012)

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/p...iel-abos-zum-millionaer,1472798,21167636.html


> W. E. und K. S. haben tausende Menschen betrogen. Sie drehten den Leuten dubiose Gewinnspiel-Abos an und verdienten damit Millionen. Nun gehen sie dafür ins Gefängnis.





> Es gebe kein Gesetz, dass die Menschen vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit schütze, sagte der Vorsitzende Richter. Doch auch wenn E. ein hochkompliziertes Geflecht von Firmen zur Verschleierung konstruiert hatte und sich meist in juristischen Grauzonen bewegte – diesmal war es nicht grau genug. Dass er nur wegen versuchten Betruges verurteilt wurde liegt daran, dass Tausende Zeugen nicht befragt werden konnten.


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2012)

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/frankfurt/bei-anruf-abzocke_rmn01.c.10393058.de.html


> Der 40 Jahre alte Komplize des Hauptangeklagten, der vor allem mit der Einrichtung von Call-Centern in seiner südosteuropäischen Heimat befasst war, wurde von der Wirtschaftsstrafkammer zu zweieinhalb Jahren Haft verurteilt. In deutlichen Worten distanzierte sich Vorsitzender Richter H. Z. von der Argumentation der Verteidigung, es sei stets nur um kleine Beträge von 9,90 Euro pro Woche gegangen und die Leute am Telefon hätten das Angebot ja auch ablehnen können.


----------



## sascha (23 Dezember 2012)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/1...eher-muss-uber-vier-jahre-ins-gefangnis-7165/


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Dezember 2012)

Die entsprechenden Callcenter-Strukturen des Herrn E. wurden ja in Pristina/Kosovo mit EU-Subventionen geschaffen:



> "Eine weitere Investition im Kosovo wurde erfolgreich mit Unterstützung der Österreichischen Entwicklungszusammenarbeit (OEZA) und der IPAK Vertretung in Wien abgeschlossen:
> 
> Die in Frankfurt ansässige deutsche Firma "MC mobile communication GmbH " hat in Prishtina ein Call-Center eröffnet und somit 300 neue Arbeitsplätze geschafft. "


 
Das stand mal hier: http://www.ipak-vienna.org/?cid=2,194,175

Aufgrund der zwischenzeitlich eingetretenen "Umstände" hat man wohl sehr schnell gelöscht!


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juni 2013)

Man munkelt gerüchteweise, Herrn E. wurde Haftverschonung zugebilligt, da er an einer unheilbaren Krankheit im Endstadium leiden würde. 

Das Gerücht ist jedoch nicht bestätigt, aber es scheint was dran zu sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> da er an einer unheilbaren Krankheit im Endstadium leiden würde.


Ja, dieses Gerücht gibt es und manche Gerüchte sollte man in anderer Leute Gerüchteküche brodeln lassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2013)

ftr



> [Rückgewinnungshilfe]* Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim*
> 
> 601 Js 31893 / 11 - (- 641 AR 286/13 (VA) -)
> 
> ...


Es wäre eine gute Wahl für Betroffene, sich zu melden. Schön auch die Folgerung, dass gegen den RA offenbar ermittelt wird. Freude allerorts, ex Heidelberg?

http://www.pz-news.de/region_artikel,-Abzocke-am-Telefon-Hat-Lotto-3000ausgespielt-_arid,314466.html




> Bei der „Pforzheimer Zeitung“ hat sich ein Informant gemeldet, der in dem Call-Center auf Mallorca gearbeitet hat, von dem aus die Anrufe getätigt wurden.
> (...)
> „Lotto 3000 habe ich selbst auch gemacht“, schreibt er. Bei den Anrufen habe man immer darauf hinweisen müssen, dass der OTTO-Versand Hamburg beteiligt sei und *ein Gutschein über 100 Euro für die Menschen bereitliege.* Eine Aussage, die nicht der Wahrheit entsprach. Den Mitarbeitern sei bekannt gewesen, *dass ein Rechtsanwalt der Auftraggeber sei,* so der Mann. „Sie wurden damit zur Ruhe gestellt, wenn Fragen aufkamen, ob es rechtens ist.“
> Wie berichtet, soll der Heidelberger Rechtsanwalt G. M.-W. im Sommer auf Mallorca gewesen sein. Thema seiner Gespräche: „Lotto 3000“.


War der Rechtsanwalt etwa Wahl-Mallorcianer?


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juli 2013)

Es dürfte sich ziemlich sicher um den Heidelberger Anwalt handeln, dem schon im Zuge der Ermittlungen zu "Compresent Erfurt"  die Kanzleiräume durchsucht wurden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Juli 2013)

Und dieser Bursche schrieb mal vor einigen Monaten Google an und forderte auf, alles, was mit Lotto3000 in Verbindung mit seinem Namen zusammenhängt, zu löschen. Und Google löschte tatsächlich. Deshalb findet man auch nichts (oder fast nichts) über ihn in Verbindung mit Lotto3000.


			
				dem betreffenden Anwalt schrieb:
			
		

> Hier handelt es sich um ehrrührige beleidigende Behauptungen, die falsch sind.
> Es liegen daher Verstöße gegen §185 StGB (Beleidigung), §186 StGB (Üble Nachrede) und §187 StGB (Verleumdung) vor. Ich möchte Sie bitten, diese Suchergebnisse zu entfernen.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2013)

Ja, sowas funktioniert auch nur in Deutschland. "Eingriff in den gewerbsmäßigen Betrugsbetrieb", =>bitte einmal das #Internet löschen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Juli 2013)

Der Schweizer Ableger von Google hat wohl nichts in Zusammenhang mit Lotto 3000 gelöscht.


NB: Auf der Homepage des Anwalts ist zu Beginn "die deutsche Anwaltsfanfare" zu hören...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2013)

- sorry, falscher Thread. oder auch nicht -


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Oktober 2014)

Es war einmal...... Lotto 3000 - Anklage erhoben

Das seinerzeitige Video über Lotto 3000


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2014)

Da hatte der Anwalt wohl keine Wahl:

http://www.rnf.de/mannheimheidelberg-anklage-gegen-rechtsanwalt-56167/#.VDLYQRYelI0


> Ein Heidelberger Rechtsanwalt sitzt in Untersuchungshaft, weil er Drahtzieher des Betrugssystems “Lotto 3000″ gewesen sein soll. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim erhob Anklage gegen den Verdächtigen und drei mutmaßliche Komplizen.


Zur Erinnerung:

http://www.kn-online.de/Schleswig-H...3000-Jetzt-hagelt-es-Mahnschreiben-vom-Anwalt

http://mallorcaservices.wordpress.com/2011/12/23/abzocke-am-telefon-hat-„lotto-3000ausgespielt/

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannhein:

http://staatsanwaltschaft-mannheim....Strafanzeigen+Geschaedigter/?LISTPAGE=1229636


> „(…) Heute morgen musste ich zu meinem Chef ins Büro. Da ist es wie in einem Metzgerladen, kalt und alles mit Stahl und Metall. Er schrie mich schon wieder an: Du Drecksau, dein Kunde hat noch immer nicht bezahlt, was denkst du dir eigentlich. Sind wir hier bei der Wohlfahrt? Schau dir meinen Hund an, er hat nur noch ein Ohr, das könnte auch dir passieren. Ich war wirklich schockiert, konnte überhaupt nicht antworte und deswegen rufe ich Sie auch heute an, denn von Ihnen fehlt immer noch Geld. Denken Sie bitte noch einmal nach. Vor kurzem haben Sie mit einer meiner freundlichen Kolleginnen oder Kollegen am Telefon gesprochen und dabei mündlich einen Vertrag über die Teilnahme im Lotto 3000 Gewinnerpool abgeschlossen. Sie brauchten hierfür nichts unterschreiben, denn es bedarf keiner Unterschrift um wirksame Verträge abzuschließen. (…..)“


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2014)

http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/wirtschaft/1.1915760


> Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Widerrufsmöglichkeiten seien bewusst verschleiert und mit Zustimmung der Betroffenen aufgenommene Telefonate durch sogenannte digitales Schneiden manipuliert worden





> Durch eine irreführende Gesprächstaktik wurden die Opfer veranlasst, möglichst oft mit "Ja" zu antworten", um das hinterher als Nachweis eines Vertragsabschlusses zu verwenden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Oktober 2014)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Durch eine irreführende Gesprächstaktik wurden die Opfer veranlasst, möglichst oft mit "Ja" zu antworten", um das hinterher als Nachweis eines Vertragsabschlusses zu verwenden.



So ist es:


> "Vielen Dank für die schnelle Abwicklung. Die Aufnahmen sind perfekt!"
> Agnia O. - Telomax GmbH


Quelle


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Oktober 2014)

In Mannheim gibt es recht gute Schwerpunktermittler in Sachen Wirtschaftskriminalität. Die hatten ja auch schon die sogenannte "Flammkuchenbande" aus der Ortenau drangekriegt, einen wichtigen Teil des Wiener Zirkels.


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2014)

http://www.pz-news.de/region_artike...em-Call-Center-auf-Mallorca-_arid,516159.html


> Im Zentrum des Abzock-Systems steht ein Heidelberger Rechtsanwalt, den die PZ schon damals als Drahtzieher der üblen Machenschaften ausmachte. Der 41 Jahre alte Mann, der seit September in Untersuchungshaft sitzt, soll die Masche aufgebaut haben.





> Im Fokus der Ermittlungen steht auch ein 39-jähriger Mann aus dem hessischen Nauheim: Er und der Anwalt sollen das Abzock-System organisiert haben. Der Rechtsanwalt war für die Mahnungen zuständig, der Nauheimer für die Anruf-Technik. Die beiden kennen sich nach PZ-Recherchen schon seit Jahren – in den Firmengeflechten der Telefonabzocker tauchen ihre Namen immer wieder auf.





> Dem Heidelberger Anwalt wird übrigens nicht nur der Betrug mit „Lotto 3000“ vorgeworfen. Er ist auch wegen Geldwäsche angeklagt, die er mit einer Tätergruppe aus Frankreich verübt haben soll. Dabei soll der Schaden rund 850000 Euro betragen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Oktober 2014)

Ja ja, das Handelsregister weiss (fast) alles. Toifl auch! Es sind doch immer dieselben! Osnabrück läßt grüßen! Die Beinahe-Namensvetterin eines Bundesligatrainers in Ruhestand, der auch mal griechischer Nationaltrainer war, kam in Osnabrück mit einer Mini-Geldstrafe davon.

Und der Mahnschorsch war einer der Verteidiger.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2014)

September 2004:
http://www.bo.de/lokales/ortenau/wird-den-gewinnspiel-piraten-jetzt-das-handwerk-gelegt

Wird den Gewinnspiel-Piraten jetzt das Handwerk gelegt?


Oktober 2014:
http://www.bo.de/lokales/ortenau/ortenauer-betruegerbande-muss-hinter-gitter

Ortenauer Betrügerbande muss hinter Gitter


Der Hauptangeklagte, ein gelernter Keramikmaler, sitzt derzeit ein langjährige Haftstrafe ab. Das Landgericht Mannheim hatte ihn im März 2012 verurteilt. Auch damals ging es um falsche Gewinnversprechen. In dem Prozess hatte er die Betrugsvorwürfe geleugnet. Jetzt zeigte sich der 53-Jährige, der 2010 auf Mallorca festgenommen wurde, reumütig. Er habe in der langen Haft über die Folgen seiner "vermeintlich genialen Geschäftsidee" nachgedacht, die ihn in ein "Paralleluniversum" gebracht habe. "Mir wurde klar, dass hinter jeder Adresse reale Mitmenschen stehen." Es tue ihm auch leid um seine Frau und die Kinder. Seine Eltern schämten sich für ihn. "Das belastet mich schwer", sagte er. Er habe seine "Lektion gelernt , versicherte er und sprach von einem "Denkzettel für das ganze Leben." Der 58-jährige Mitangeklagte, ein gelernter Banker, sagte: "Es war der größte Fehler meines Leben."

mir kommen die Tränen!
ob ich den Tag noch erleben werde, an dem der Fürther Lebkuchenmann und seine skrupelresistenten Handlanger ähnlich jammernd daherreden müssen, weil ihnen die unfähige deutsche Justiz doch versehentlich mal auf die Finger haut?


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Februar 2015)

Seit 02.02.2015 läuft der Prozess gegen die Bande vor dem Landgericht Mannheim:



> Angeklagter gesteht im Lotto-Prozess


http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten...ngeklagter-gesteht-im-lotto-prozess-1.2088456



> Wie die mutmaßlich Betrogenen am Telefon ausgetrickst und zum Vertragsabschluss gebracht wurden, ist gestern am zweiten Verhandlungstag des Lotto-3000-Prozesses diskutiert worden.


http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten...terin-fuhlt-lotto-3000-auf-den-zahn-1.2093549


----------



## bernhard (6 Februar 2015)

Auch:

http://www.pz-news.de/region_artike...em-Call-Center-auf-Mallorca-_arid,516159.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 April 2015)

This is the end........

http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten...haft-wegen-telefonterrors-gefordert-1.2211118


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Mai 2015)

Urteil im Lotto3000-Verfahren:

Sechseinhalb Jahre und Berufsverbot für den Anwalt, 4 Jahre für den "Gehilfen".


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2016)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bahamas via Tortola
> Man hat sich dort offenbar eine gute Adresse ausgesucht
> 
> Tja, irgendwie ist das auf den Bahamas wie in Frankfurt: Beziehungen schaden nie...
> ...


Tja.
https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/20157897


----------



## jupp11 (22 September 2016)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/bahamas-leaks-so-funktioniert-das-system-bahamas-1.3172913


> Nun ist auch der karibische Inselstaat der Bahamas betroffen, eine der verschwiegensten Steueroasen der Welt, die sich der Transparenz noch immer verweigert: Eine Quelle hat der Süddeutschen Zeitung 38 Gigabyte interner Daten aus dem bahamaischen Unternehmensregister zugespielt: die Bahamas-Leaks.
> ...
> Die Dokumente offenbaren Details zu 175 888 Briefkastenfirmen und Stiftungen, die zwischen 1990 und 2016 gegründet wurden.
> ...
> Ein Paradies für Geldwäscher und Verbrecherkartelle


http://www.nzz.ch/wirtschaft/wirtsc...t-ist-nicht-einfach-zu-durchschauen-ld.118095


> Unter dem Schlagwort «Bahamas-Leaks» nimmt das Journalistenkonsortium ICIJ die Offshore-Praktiken auf den Bahamas unter die Lupe. Schweizer Banken stehen dabei besonders im Fokus


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2016)

Im Zusammenhang mit Ronaldo wird übrigens ein Bild von "24 Akara Building" gezeigt
[falsch???, das ist Vanterpool Plaza, bisschen verwirrend... denn unter derselben Adresse gibt es noch andere Namen 24, de castro street = akara building = vanterpool plaza ???]

https://cms.falter.at/falter/2016/12/02/der-beste-trick-des-cristiano-ronaldo/



> Die „Plaza“ ist in Wirklichkeit ein gelbverputztes Nichts an einer mehrspurigen Straße, im Erdgeschoß führt eine Frau Vanterpool ihre Apotheke. Darüber hat sich eine Anwaltskanzlei eingemietet, die ihre Büroräume als Adresse von Briefkastenfirmen verkauft. Bis mindestens 2013 sind die Werbeeinnahmen von „The Special One“, wie sich Mourinho selbst nennt, hier, bei der Koper Services SA, gelandet. Und zum diskreten BVI-Unternehmenssteuersatz von null Prozent versteuert worden.


ob die Frau identisch ist mit einer Frau C*V*, das weiß ich nicht:

C* V*375 RT
44331
42110
[email protected]
www.janiholdings.com


Man landete bereits 2006 durch Artikel über Geldwäsche in Manhattan bei der gleichen/selben "Apotheke"
http://bvi-grey-area.offshore-journ...arges-through-manhattan-list-revealed-18.html
[siehe unten: die "Apotheke" gehört zu einer anderen "Gruppe" von Firmen, es gibt in Google einen "Fehltreffer" aufgrund eines Schreibfehlers]
--

edit: das mit der Apotheke ist ein Google-Artefakt! Aber es gibt diesen Laden dort! Interessanterweise verwendet die Besitzerin das Postfach "375" in Road Town, Tortola.

dieses Postfach hat sich jemand angeschaut und dort eine Firma gefunden. Aber seine Quelle war falsch! Es handelte sich um einen "versehentlichen" Schreibfehler und das korrekte Postfach war nicht 375 sondern 3175!

Also hat die gute Frau womöglich doch nicht so viel damit zu tun, wie ich zunächst dachte 


Alte Hasen kennen es vielleicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2016)

zur Erklärung: Nach Angaben einer Person, die vor Ort war, ist "Road Town" ziemlich überschaubar. Da stehen dann überall große Kästen mit Postfächern herum, die zu Firmen gehören, die dann als Adresse irgendwas in der Nähe angeben. Also gibt es da oft sehr verwirrende Angaben.

In diesem Fall dürfte ich also falsch liegen...

oder auch nicht?
https://panamadb.org/address/vanter...-town-tortola-british-virgin-islands_14083582



> Vanterpool Plaza; 24 De Castro Street; Wickhams Cay I; Road Town; Tortola; British Virgin Islands


----------

